# First Grow, Bagseeds, Come take a look!!!



## ru8fru (Jan 7, 2008)

Seeds: Bagseed
Light: 400W HPS, Single bulb T5
Grow Area: My Closet, Length: 5ft. Width: 2½ft. Heighth: 7ft.
Nutes: Flora Nova Growth and Flora Nova Bloom (when the time comes )

Alright well this is my first time growing. Germinated 10 bag seeds I had lying around and they cracked. Popped them in some red plastic cups under a T5 Fluorescent and behold they all popped out the soil . This is about 2 and a ½ weeks since sprout. Still running on 18/6 but now am on my 400W HPS with a hortilux bulb. Let me know what you think, what I can/should be doing. The only problems so far ive had Is a little bit of heat issues, but I'm raising the light about a couple more inches a so far its helped quite a bit. Also with the nutes, when I transplanted I used a soil medium that already had some ferts in it so Im going to wait about 3 weeks from then to start giving nutes I figured. But how much should I be giving? Here are some pics, let me know homies! 




























































































 Sorry if the pics are a bit fuzzy and whatnot, input appreciated.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 8, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## atlantadirect (Jan 8, 2008)

Your babies look better than mine. How old are they? Also, how far away from your plants is your 400 watt light? Good luck with your grow.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 8, 2008)

about 2 and a half weeks from sprout, and for the light about 2 - 2 and a half feet from the canopy of the plants. thanks for the reply


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice plants.

I've just sprouted 10 white widow myself.

How tall are the plants so far?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

looking good
here are some of my new sprouts in the hydro system for about 3 days now

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40641-heruks-lowryder-2-low-ak47.html

and my other bag seed ggrow i just put into flower

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/38919-heruks-1st-hydro-grow-indoor.html


----------



## ganji2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 8, 2008)

haha thanks for the replies all, I dont have a ruler or anything so I'm just eyeing it but I'd say they are about 2.5-3 inches. its crazy how much they grow overnight, they are already quite bigger than those pics. They are already starting to stink a tiny bit to, its weird, didnt expect to have to deal with that till flowering. It's going to be a bit of an issue eventually to, because I live in a apt. complex and I want the smell as minimized as possible, any cheap ideas out there?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 8, 2008)

they look good man...for the nutes.do half of what it says on the bottle...


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

ozium or ona gel
do a web search
also 
essential oil boilers work great
justhave to keep loading em


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 8, 2008)

if u want smell gone then make one of these! https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 10, 2008)

looking real good

have you started feeding them yet?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are some more pics!!! lemme know what you think guys!!! ... Heard some stuff about topping, what is it, when should I do it? Also should I start feeding soon you think? lemme know playas!







































































































Sorry if bad pic quality, doing my best


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 10, 2008)

dude your grow looks great! 

its come a long way from party cups under the t5!!!!!! AWESOME


yeah i say you should start up on nutes when you have time. 1/8 strength is a good starting point but you can make your own call ....1/8-1/4 is a good starting point. 

you can always increase if needed....

dont worry about topping, dont even consider until you have true leaves with 5+ points (some of yours are starting). really an indoor strain shouldnt need topping, but since we are dealing with unknown strains, we will wait til they grow taller before making that decision.

topping makes the plant grow out more than up. you take the top off and make the top branches the main grow points. essentially you take a plant like this \ l /

take out the main section so we have this \ / .....

...like i said, no need now.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 10, 2008)

ahh gotcha, thanks for the words big homie!!! topping sounds interesting but I wont mess with it till they get bigger like you said. Ya its so crazy how far they have came, never expected it to be honest. I suppose Ill try to give them some nutes on their next water session, Thats 1/8th for every gallon of water correct?


----------



## SeNsI420StaR (Jan 10, 2008)

lol start sayin what weeks they are please.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

cool man and good luck with your grow.


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 10, 2008)

yes sir. you got it, next watering is perfect. 

for examples sake only... if the nutes say 8 tsp /gal, you will want to use 1 tsp/gal. 

how much vertical space do you have in your intended flowering area? that will help determine if you need to top. its helpful when it needs to be done, but if its not necessary you dont need to do it. 


im still in it by the way, its all good.


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 10, 2008)

SeNsI420StaR said:


> lol start sayin what weeks they are please.


i think they are roughly 3 weeks old if im not mistaken.....??ru8?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah ma boy storz aint goin nowhere. Lets see, Id say atleast 5 Ft. on height wise. Sorry sensi id say they are roughly 3 weeks from sprout. Hopefully where they should be . 

This is what it says...

Quantity: Meter Indication: Application:
1/2 tsp/ gal 300 ppm seedlings
1 tsp/gal 600 ppm most plants/earlygrowth
2 tsp/gal 1,200 ppm most plants/latergrowth
3 tsp/gal 1,800 ppm max strenth/rapidgrowth


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 10, 2008)

welll going off that i would say about a 1/4 tsp....you could even do 1/8 but that might be a little light since they are 3 wks. 


i knew i was on with the age of yours, you are exaclty 1 wk ahead of my AKs


----------



## joepro (Jan 10, 2008)

To meny people force nuts on there soil grows likes it a hydro system.
I'd wait intill ur plants tell you what they need.
Ur ph levels are different in each pot, but ur gona give em all the same amount of nuts?
In my last grow I used nuts only twice in the hole grow.
IF NEEDED....thats a great rule of thumb.


----------



## atlantadirect (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey JoePro, are you suggesting that you only feed plants growing in soil when they show a deficiency and/or signs of being hungry? Do you still water on a regular basis?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 10, 2008)

heh, I dunno, the soil I used when I transplanted already had nutes in them so I think they like em  Ill start them out gently though to make sure, probably 1/8 tsp per gallon.


----------



## joepro (Jan 10, 2008)

atlantadirect said:


> Hey JoePro, are you suggesting that you only feed plants growing in soil when they show a deficiency and/or signs of being hungry? Do you still water on a regular basis?


I stick my finger in the soil...then I water or I don't, temps change, light height changes, even light cycle changes(18 down to 12), I just go along with the changes.
One plant may need more food then another or less.
Not one drop of any nuts in pic ONLY water...why not, you might ask.
It never needed it or called for it,unlike her sisters, who needed food twice a wk^^^back to my rule of thumb


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ some fine quality buds you got there sir


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 11, 2008)

Delicious looking buds, definately something to aspire to.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 11, 2008)

they look ok to me


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 11, 2008)

Joepro's Avatar keeps fucking with me.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 11, 2008)

how long do you think I got till I should start flowering? anyone think I should top?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 11, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> how long do you think I got till I should start flowering? anyone think I should top?


id wait 2-3 more weeks then start flowering...hey dont feed ur plants untill there a month old!..there prob still to weak!!...and use 1/4 tsp..1/8 will be to lite!....

dude remember how i was saying i couldn't find 2 gal pots...i still couldn't..so i got some small trash barrels ima transplant into...i'll let u know when i post some pics!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 11, 2008)

alright man hit me up. lol whatever works


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 11, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> how long do you think I got till I should start flowering? anyone think I should top?


with 5' of clearance and needing to hang a light and keep a good distance, you may want to considering topping in a week or two. 

its hard to say not knowing the strains, if they are more inclined to be taller or bushier by genetics. 

lets see what g father has to say.........


----------



## joepro (Jan 11, 2008)

whats ur reason for topping?
By topping you are adding more time to ur gorw.
You can always tie the top down.
In the pic of my old plant, that was topped
it added more time but when done it was an awsome bud bush.
I got just over 2 ozs(dried) from that bush, my biggest yeld from one indoor plant so far.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 11, 2008)

well I want it done asap because my lease is up at the start of april... thoughts?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 12, 2008)

is it normal for my babies to get really droopy at night (or their dark period)?


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 13, 2008)

well they will look droopier than normal because they are not looking for light but they should not be much different unless you just heavily watered them. You shouldn't be looking at them in the dark anyway LOL. I am on my first indoor grow also as you already know but I have grew enough outside and I have seen them droop real bad if it just rained real hard early in the day


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

well about an hour or so before the light goes off they get really droopy and im not sure why. Although why the light is on through out the day they are all perked up and standing at attention... ideas?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 13, 2008)

that sounds normal dude..mines do that too...they dont droop down to the stock but the bigger fan leafs def. droop down a lil at night...just like funnyguy said"there not looking for the light"


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

ok good... it was making me a little nervous... I figure ill start flowering on feb. 1st... and flowering through all of feb. and march. so I can be done when my lease expires on april 1st... thats my plan anyways...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

when they are drooping is the temp getting colder or hotter at this time, also do you have a fan.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

temp is consistant when they droop... might drop a couple degrees but nothing drastic... And yeah I have two fans running on em.


----------



## kingding2385 (Jan 13, 2008)

sup bro...plants look real good, i'd also say wait a few more weeks til you begin flowering. but they look good i'll keep watching


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## edux10 (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah these look really good. You never know what you will get out of bagseed. Do you know what strain it was that you got the seed out of. Possibly an indica?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm assuming an indica... But like two out of the 10 look a little different than the others, Darker green... More fatter leaves than skinny... dunno though. Not sure on the strains I got them from, a couple were from BC though.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2008)

ok now they are starting to get extremely droopy... even hours before the light shuts off... starting to get concerned... I think it might be a PH issue... I raised the light even more and the fans are blowing now... I dont think its over watering because I water once a week... and should have yesterday but the soil is still pretty moist. should I just get a PH tester kit?


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah dude, a meter would be ever better, but anything is better than nothing. 

the wrong ph can lock out some nutes, but we dont want to say thats the issue because we have no data to justify that assumption

get some sort of test kit so at least we have an idea. 

they have 3 in one meters like your moisture one that are not too expensive, like 18usd or so. check out your shop/garden center/hardware store.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a meter that tests PH just like my moisture meter... It sits at 6.5 all the time...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2008)

well I just tested the PH at it came out really blue and on the color meter than indicates its around 8.0... eek... What does that mean? I have some PH down as well so Ill lower it... 6.5 is what Im shooting for correct? someone with experience let me know. Would that make sense for what is cause my plants to be really droopy and the leaves curling? let me know big homies!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2008)

Mother of god!!!! This ph is so high... when I test it straight out of the tap is extremely high alkanie... like 8.5+++... It takes me 35 drops of PH down per milk gallon to make it down to 6.8... WTF, this cant be right??? anyone out there?


----------



## atlantadirect (Jan 15, 2008)

I used my pH meter in some regular tap water, just messing with it, and it read 8.5 pH. I thought I needed to calibrate my meter, but when I put it in the 7.0 pH reference solution it read 7.1. Tap water is weakly alkaline in general I discovered. It does sound like you are using a lot of pH Down though, although you might just have smaller drops than me. It takes me 3 drops of pH down to drop a quart of my tap water to 5.5-5.8 (but I'm doing hydro, not soil; I think you want a slightly higher pH than that for soil). So I guess it would take 12-15 drops per gallon for me.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2008)

hmmmm ok well I just watered them so I guess we will see if they like it or not


----------



## pppfemguy (Jan 15, 2008)

yea man 6.5 is ideal and ive been keepin up with your grow its goin good do the best you can with that ph level dont wana lose them babies keep it goin man


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 15, 2008)

how the babys doing?!?...i transplanted mines today out of those cups...they were wicked root bound...but i got 2 hps lights now too..i'll post some pics tm so u can check it out!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 15, 2008)

their doing ok... just sooo droopy, its making me so depressed... still growing though... I can see the roots coming out of the drainage spots on my pots am I going to need to transplant again or will I be all good? My brother jacked his camera back so itll be a little bit for pics


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 16, 2008)

to be honest man i have never really counted my drops. and i use liquid silicon so that raises the shit out the my pH.....

i cant really say if thats the issue or not, id like to see pics when you get the camera back.

just one thing to keep in mind that i ran into on my last grow is that excessive amounts of pH result in salt deposits. 

my plants got total nute lock and died, twice this happened. my only means of preventing it was changing the res or flushing very frequently. 

my tap is about 196 ppm and i had that happen. I also tried again using 001 ppm water. same thing. 

i dont knwo off hand my tap ph , but ill get back to you and check it against yours. see if we cant figure this out...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 16, 2008)

awesome Id really appreciate it... whats ppm?


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 16, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> awesome Id really appreciate it... whats ppm?


*P*arts *P*er *M*illion- its the amount of dissolved solids in the water, like minerals and such. 

you can use a simple TDS meter, not something you _need_ to know, but its nice to have. You can measure nutrient solutions, just any dissolved solids in the water really.

so my ph is 7.45. and i have a fairly high PPM.....so if yours is that high.... i think maybe some better water might help, just being that you have to add as much ph down, you know? Does your water seem like hard water, leaving a residue or feeling kind of slippery? Sometimes water can be hard and not be that obvious.


right now tho, idf say wait it out, no sense in buying a filter or packaged water unless you have to. Lets see the pics and get a better idea.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 16, 2008)

ok ill try to up some pics tomorrow... and yeah I just watered them yesterday... if yours are 3 weeks id say mine are about a month now, when should I start thinking about flowering?


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd recommend waiting a while to flowering.

How many nodes are they at?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 16, 2008)

what do you mean by nodes? this whole thing has to be done by the start of april, eek.


----------



## juggalo0707 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think he is reffering to Levels/branches of connectors.


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 17, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> what do you mean by nodes? this whole thing has to be done by the start of april, eek.


yeah the area where the pairs of branches meet the main stem is the node. 

i think you will be fine , time wise, cutting it close tho! you are probably going to be drying/curing at your new place.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah thats what I figured... I just need them chopped down and stuff by the start of april. lets see... average of 4-5 sets of nodes... each set has one on each side... with other nodes coming out the corners... lol, I bet pics would help


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 17, 2008)

Ill take some pics tonight of the droopiness with my g/f's best friends nice new camera


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 17, 2008)

Experts diagnose please!!!! this is depressing me, this is about a couple hours before their dark period, still on 18/6... about a month in. Temp stays between 75-82... there might be some issues with the PH... really not sure... please help 























































I wish they were originally this color 












The worst droopy of the droop squad 







input appreciated


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 18, 2008)

damn...dissapointing..they look healthy except for the drooping..i personally dont know wats wrong but someone will and im curios myself..dont panic though cuz some ppl do and kill there plants..hold out as long as you can ..youll prolly recieve good info soon.


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 18, 2008)

well IMO i know you have a moisture meter but if I were you I would lay off the water for at least 24hrs and make sure there is a low breeze and its about 72-78f.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jan 18, 2008)

yea def. look good cept the droooopyness but no worrys just gotta get em healthy again but ideal temp. is between 70 and 75


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah ive benn asking around..let you dirt get dry then start up the regular watering cycle(not too much or droopiness will come back)...plants do better under watered than overwatered


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 18, 2008)

they look good bro, obviously not the drooping, but over all. 

for now it doesnt appear to be pH... the leaves would be showing more signs like spots or possibly yellowing. 

same thing goes for any deficiences...there would be more signs on the leaves themselves after this long...

so water could be the issue right now, but i dont really understand why cuz you seem to be on top of it. 

no word from G father in a while....whats with that? id like to confer with him over this.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 18, 2008)

whatever this is i highly doubt its from chemicals or fert becouse when that happens the damage is almost always clear to see on the foilage plus a liittle drooping or burntness..i see none of that..im no expert but i genuinlly think your best bet is to let your soil dry..then if that doesnt work..screw me you need a pro cuz if thet aint it then im stumped..but its worth atry like i said to dry out the soil


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 18, 2008)

so ive been thinking....

what is your relative humidity? This could perhaps be a matter of too humid. 

and as far as watering goes...i dont know how much you do, but be mindful to water for the size of the plant not the size of the pot. That could be a cause of over/under watering. 

have you raised the light in a while?...if not my guess is that there is a chance is close and creating a lot of humidity around the plants.


nice post above btw, basically rephrased my statement.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 18, 2008)

thnx....where is this guy anyway..hope hes been readin..sounds like we could be coming to a solution..everyone is on the same page with this pretty much..they look like they will pull a decent yield..hope the pull through..i think they will though..isnt he planning on being don early..in april..if so then its time to enter the 12/12 flowering stage..if not he may have premature buds..whenever he flowers its best to complete that stage for maximum budz..at least at this point anywayz..
BBBF


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 18, 2008)

ru8fru keeps up on here. hes busy, he works and he might just be out trying to borrow a camera!

im sure he will be back on later this afternoon if not shortly. 

his lease is up in april, so he wants to harvest by then.

he will need to flower soon, but these things need to be perky and strong. if its a humidity or watering issue its a must that it gets resolved before flowering, cuz now the only thing that gets damaged is veg appearance, we dont want to impact the buds.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 18, 2008)

you sound correct..cant wait to see the new pics..and the budz when finished.being forced to flower early and all.oh check out my thread im new and my setup REALLY sucks but i plan to get better lights and soil asap..anything to add come on over and let me know.adding pics right now


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey guys!!! thanks so much for the replies, yah im here was just at work  ... Well I heard everyone thinks it a water issue. Here is my watering schedule. I will water once a week on sundays... Water till about 10% or so is draining out the bottom. This last week I waited till Tuesday to water (so three days ago) so they went about a week and a half almost with no water (trying to dry up the soil like you guys suggested)... I heard to water excessively but not frequently so the roots can search for the water and grow... The temps fluxuate from 72-85 throughout the day... and the humidity fluxuates from 20-50% throughout the day as well... I really am confused and sad... thoughts? thanks so much for the replies, be back after work (4 hours)... 

p.s. if you want me to take more pics after work I will


----------



## flowergurl (Jan 18, 2008)

Go to your local hardware or grocery store and look for a little plastic jar called the "Bad Air Sponge" You take off the lid and the blue goo inside absorbs smells very well...works on smoke and cooking odors too...shit...I sound like Martha Freakin Stewat..ahh. Anyway, these run bout 8 to 9 dollars and last several months and work really well leaving no strong "air fresher" smell in your house, room, cave, garage, shed or whatever...lol


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow thanks, I really appreciate it, ill definitely take a look


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 18, 2008)

Well i know that low RH (relative humidity) can stress the plants cuz they use a lot of energy for transpiration. 

so if that is the case... maybe you are on the lower side 20% for more than it is higher. 

how high are your lights? they might be far enough to not burn the plants, but close enough to dry out the atmosphere. 

i dont know how well this works, but if its an enclosed area, ive heard putting bowls of water to evaporate increase the RH. 

so id say check the RH as often as you can to see if its coming out lower more often than higher, maybe raise the light a little bit.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 18, 2008)

can we get some pics..??dyin to see how these babies turn out and what u yield from them


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

Id say the light is about two and a half feet above the top part of the plants... but the reflector id say is only about 2 feet... right now the temp is 72% and the humidity is at 30%... I usually keep the closet door closed except for a crack. It keeps it pretty humid in there... Ill close it again and leave it cracked and check the humidity when I get home from work... Opening the closet door lowers the temp and humidity... I gotta head back to work... Ill be back in like 3 hours. thanks everyone! let me know if you want more pics (havent really changed) but I can take specific angles and whatnot if you want.


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 18, 2008)

ok. sound good. 

yeah just check the readings so we can keep eliminating possibilities. ill try and look into some more stuff for you. 

ill be adding some pics tonight too...the aks have just exploded since my last post.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

ok just got home and went straight to check the temp and humidity... this is what I found. temp: 77.2 humidity: 32%. Both of those numbers seem to be in the right area... but im not sure, let me know thoughts and suggestions please. Also they feel dry, not all of them but some of the worse ones, like crispy. Like you know when you got a brand new stick of gum and you can bend it and whatnot and its normal, then you try bending a piece of old gum and its hard and cracks and snaps? thats the best example I can come up with, like I can fold the leaves and stuff, but they are more crispy then I think they should be. And the temp gauge thing is right above the top of the main plant in the middle... so it should be reading accurately.


----------



## statik (Jan 18, 2008)

hey, Im a newbie to the forum but not growing, I have a lot of info. Check my pics! Anyways, how often do you have to water and how much? Those look like 2 gal pots yes? Humidity in the vegetive stage should actually be between 60-70%!!! Your around 30? Thats better for flowering stages! Even then thats slightly low! Flowering plants like 40-60% humidity. This easily explains your dry,crackling, look and feel that you describe. Place a bucket or pan of water in the room and watch the humidity closely. Or if it's possible....a humidifier....or you can experiment with leaving the door open at different distances. just dont let it get too high...this invites pests and fungal attacks! (EEEWWWW) Hope this helped some.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

That actually did help, Had no idea it was supposed to be that high, looks like some bowls of water are going in there. Here are some more pics that might help... far bottom leaves are turning yellow, dunno if thats much of an issue though. let me know how much longer you think I should wait until I start 12/12. Also on their next water Im going to start giving them nutes, what you think, 1/4? 

The closet






Notice curly and wavy leaves






Crispy






My favorite  startin to get tall






Fan and meters






Wavy






400 wat HPS and reflector






King droopsta






sorry for blurry (still trying to figure camera out)






Closet






More closet






Theres more 






Thanks for looking lol, input appreciated. .......


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey there looking better lay off the water just a little longer and dont worry about the bottom leaves to much.

I would wait until they are at least 12 inches before 12/12.

I know your in a hurry and I understand but if you go any sooner there wont be much yield.

Also what nutes are you going to be using.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

ok, and I will be using Flora Nova nutes.


----------



## statik (Jan 18, 2008)

How old are they? PLants can start flowering cycle at two months old. Also, how tall are they? When they flower you can expect them to double or even quadruple in hieght! Usually only double to triple though. Are you gonna have enough room from top of canopy to the bottom of light fixture without burning? make some measurements. if they arent old enough but too tall....top them! Besides the humidity thing...they look great! start with 1/4 strenth veg nutes...lack of nitrogen could explain the yellow leaves....it might be time to fertilize...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for the help... Ill toss some bowls of water in there soon... Id say they are about a month maybe a month and a week old... I will def. Hit them up with some 1/4 strength flora nova veg nutes next time I water. And the height of my closet is about 6-8 ft. and Im assuming I want the light to constantly be about 2 ft. above the canopy of the plants. So I think I should be fine without topping but suggestions are what I love


----------



## statik (Jan 18, 2008)

Your using a 400watt right? (MH or HPS?) 400's don't burn as hot as 600's and 1000's. Therefore they can be placed closer to plants, especialy if they are air cooled, have tempered glass, and are sealed up tight at the seams etc. 18 inches should be safe...I run a 400watt MH with an Agrosun bulb to add the red spectrum. My hood is 18 inches from the top of my tallest plant. The best way I know of to test heat is the back of the hand test. If you place your hand palm down under the light at the top of the canopy and it gets warm...the hood is too close. You want that hood as close as you can get it so lumens can penetrate to lower foilage. It's funny...your using a 400 watt and some T5's? Thats exactly what I have!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 18, 2008)

wow!!! they doubled in size since the last time i seen them!..they look good dude! hows everything going?!?

i transplanted my plants and upgraded my grow room if u wanna check it out!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44745-first-grow-hps-bag-seeds.html


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 19, 2008)

statik said:


> Your using a 400watt right? (MH or HPS?) 400's don't burn as hot as 600's and 1000's. Therefore they can be placed closer to plants, especialy if they are air cooled, have tempered glass, and are sealed up tight at the seams etc. 18 inches should be safe...I run a 400watt MH with an Agrosun bulb to add the red spectrum. My hood is 18 inches from the top of my tallest plant. The best way I know of to test heat is the back of the hand test. If you place your hand palm down under the light at the top of the canopy and it gets warm...the hood is too close. You want that hood as close as you can get it so lumens can penetrate to lower foilage. It's funny...your using a 400 watt and some T5's? Thats exactly what I have!


 
this could be a matter of humidity, RH of 20% is really low, most meters hardly go that low. SO although the light might be great for the plants sake, it could be creating a dry environment around the plants....thats why he might need to raise it. i was pretty clear about that in earlier posts.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

I had issues earlier on of the light being to low and burning them. i put a pot full of water in there so I hope that raises the humidity a little, what am I searching for it to be at? and Im using my 400 hps with a hortilux bulb to add blue spectrum.


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

storzbickel said:


> this could be a matter of humidity, RH of 20% is really low, most meters hardly go that low. SO although the light might be great for the plants sake, it could be creating a dry environment around the plants....thats why he might need to raise it. i was pretty clear about that in earlier posts.


Sorry, I spaced that...I guess I missed that post, thanks for catching it!....You are totally right. Uhm ok...Humidity in the vegetive stage should actually be between 60-70%. A Humidifier would do wonders if ya have one...or wanna spend the cash. Maybe the lamp could be moved closer once humidity is under control? Huh, you have the opposite ballast/bulb set up as I do. Im gonna have to time a grow with you and we can do some experiments! If your cool with it of course...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

lol... whatever works big homie


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 19, 2008)

im pretty sure its 40-60%...youd prolly be safe in somwhere in that range ..like 50% or so..


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

checked on em this morning and the humidity was at 30... im noticing some purple looking patches on the leaves, ideas?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

buy a humidifier! i'll post a pic of mine so u know what were talking about!


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmm usually purple stems means its a little too cold. 

Dont know about purple leaves.

This will help you int the future.
Marijuana Plant Abuse


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

according to that site (looking at the pics) my plants look closest to overwatering and PH fluctuation... the PH is makes more sense then the overwatering, I dont understand in any states of my mind how I could be overwatering.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

I made a video, showing you my closet, plants, setup, temps, and my broken double perk bong ... any idea on the safest and stealthiest way to upload it? I was thinking youtube but Im not sure, opinions?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

just make a email adress on yahoo with fake name blah blah blah and post it on youtube!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmm... ok


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

badboybabyface said:


> im pretty sure its 40-60%...youd prolly be safe in somwhere in that range ..like 50% or so..


I dunno....I pretty much trust Jorge Cervantes on grow tips...thats right out of his newest grow book "Marijuana Horticulture the Indoor/Outdoor Medical Growers Bible." vegging plants require more humidity than flowering one's 50 is ideal for flowering...my buddies and I have dialed in on these #'s and having great success. I do agree though...70% might be pushing it....aim for 60-65%.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

here is the video... let me know what you think! YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

I was thinking that they might be getting to cold at night to... not sure what the temps are fluxuating at (im sleeping usually) but this last week ive been sleeping with the window cracked, and it might be making my babies cold


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 19, 2008)

nice man...nice..


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 19, 2008)

well my I left my heater off last night and it was 12f here last night and my grow room goto 50f and my plant looked straight up bad it was real real droopy.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmm... the pieces are starting to come together... I really think that might be a issue.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

"The present temperature difference between day and night may cause some difficulties. At day temperature may go up to 30 degrees centigrade, while temperature at night may be only 17 degrees centigrade.
Through this, plants have to evaporate too much moisture in _too little time_ when facing day temperature. This may cause so called burning tops. Leafs will show dry brown edges (or they get all brown) and they curl.
New tops will grow, but it will slow down the growing process enormously. It probably takes you several weeks more before you can harvest.
The maximum difference between day and night temperature must only be about 5 degrees centigrade. So it is advised to heaten up a little at night."

this is from another thread and the guys problem looks very similar to mine. with the droopy and purple spots on leaves, ive also noticed very stunted growth...


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

your hygro/thermometer should have a feature with the press of a button you can find out your max temp/min temp...and max humid/ min humidity...it looked like a good one...mines a cheapy and it has that feature...I'll post some pics to show ya what i mean...As for the purple leaves...do know what strain your growing? I know its bagseed, but do know what they came from? Some plants just turn purple from genetics, but since yours have been stressed...Im guessing either slightly cold...or maybe a nute diffecency or overload? I think it's too much Phosphorus can cause plants to falsey turn purple. Speaking of nutes..what are you using? How much? How often? And how often are you finding that you have to water a week?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

GEORGE CERVENTAS is the shit dude!..u should try and buy "george cerventas ultimate grow dvd" it shows u pretty much everything! he just came out with a "part 2" i wanna get that shit!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

Lets see here. Yeah it has that feature... Im going to reset it now and check it tomorrow when I wake up to see how much the temp drops during the next, and humid for that matter. No clue on strains honestly. When I transplanted I used a soil that already contained nutes so I havent givin them any Nutes mixed with water yet. I have been watering them about once a week. This next time I water Im going to be using some 1/4 strength Veg Flora Nova Nutes. I also had another question. My pots that they are currently in have drainage spots on the bottom so they can drain into the plastic pans, I can see roots coming out of the holes, will the light piss off the roots (as in a know roots+light dont work together) am I going to need to transplant again or am I still currently fine for awhile? Fine till harvest?


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> "The present temperature difference between day and night may cause some difficulties. At day temperature may go up to 30 degrees centigrade, while temperature at night may be only 17 degrees centigrade.
> Through this, plants have to evaporate too much moisture in _too little time_ when facing day temperature. This may cause so called burning tops. Leafs will show dry brown edges (or they get all brown) and they curl.
> New tops will grow, but it will slow down the growing process enormously. It probably takes you several weeks more before you can harvest.
> The maximum difference between day and night temperature must only be about 5 degrees centigrade. So it is advised to heaten up a little at night."
> ...


This is part of your problem....there isnt enough humidity in the air when lights come on...plants begin to transpire (because of heat) faster than they can take up water. This is "burning your plants." Get a humidifier! 30 percent humidity is way too low, especially if the day temps are close to 80f...and your night temps near 55f. This is exactlty what this guy is talking about..and it makes perfect sence. So yeah, raise night temps (be aware that heat lowers humidity)...and get a humidifier....should solve the problem.....


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

They are rootbound again? I would suggest tranplanting RIGHT BEFORE OR AFTER you start flowering. Plants shoot roots down further into the ground looking for more water and nutrients when they begin to flower. Plants know they need more water and nutes when they get bigger. As for the light hitting roots...those roots stopped growing when they hit the air. It's called air "pruning" roots cease to grow when they hit air. It's not too big of an issue...I can see roots through my drainage holes as well. Its just a small amount of root compared to the whole root ball....no biggy...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

how should I plan on raising the temps during the night? space heater?


----------



## statik (Jan 19, 2008)

good question....the heater and humidifier will be working against each other at night...you may want to look into those seedling/clone warming mats...or maybe even an electric blanket? Beware of fire hazard! Ill look into it.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 19, 2008)

ok let me know.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 19, 2008)

yah dude i got a space heater in my rm at 70 degrees..and my closet stays at 75 degrees..at night i turn the space heater up to 75 and it stays 75 at night..so all day and night my closet is at 75-76 degrees...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok heres the update... Max temp: 82.5 Min temp: 62.2 Current Temp: 79.3

as for Humidity Max Humidity: 52% (happened during the night cycle when the temp went down) Min Humidity: 24% Current Humidity: 29%


Its getting worse... I really am confused on what I need to be doing, help me save my babies ... Here are some pics. I tried to make the spots as visible as possible but I still cant figure out the camera fully. 

































































































Here are some more pics for everyone. Hopefully you can see the issue Im talking about. Someone that has expierenced spotting like this or might know the issue hit me up pleaseeeee... Ive noticed extreme stunted growth, I mean there still getting bigger but at a very decreased rate and I need this to be done by april 1st. Im going to my dads tonight and jacking a space heater... hopefully I can figure out how to set it up to where it stays around 75 degrees during the night cycle. But that still leaves the humidity issue, please hit me up, thanks all!!!!!!!

RU


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah ..pics will prolly help...damn..i feel bad bro..hope some1 can help savem..keep growin..stay positive and dont give up


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah I just edited that post and upped some pics, take a look. This is my first big problem I'm running in to.


----------



## badassbeaver (Jan 20, 2008)

judgeing by you haveing those pots on your nice clean carpet you probably dont have drainage holes in the bottom and i know u have those gages to tell u how wet it is but i bet its a good possability you are over watering them, roots need air and they wont get any if u have water sitting in the bottom leaching up


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

what badass is talking about couses rootrot..NOT GOOD AT ALL!!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

If your going to post atleast respond with a reasonable idea... If you even looked you would see the drainage holes. and read any of the rest of this journal I have drainage holes in every pot and water once a week... sigh... wheres the experts?


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

some of your bottom leaves are turning yellow..big sign of over watering


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

if you dont have drainage holes you may want to custom make some at this point


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

wow..... sigh.....


----------



## butterflykisses (Jan 20, 2008)

aer all of those bag seed? if so its probably genetic every time i grow bag seed the leaves do what yours are doing i just tossed 4 plants this morning but if you just keep growing them they will do ok try flushing and then feeding in about 3 days


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

Finally, someone thats got some ideas. Ok technically I should be watering in about 3 days anyways. Honestly I'm not sure what you mean by flushing, explain? thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## butterflykisses (Jan 20, 2008)

water one gallon per gallon of medimum to flush out any toxins with ph 6.5 water


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

Well im in two gallon pots... So water two gallons for each plant? I have ten plants... Thats crazy  and how would that work... wouldnt it drain like crazy? and fill up my entire drain tray? and would that like kill the plants because of overwatering? Also the water at my apparment is crazy alkaline like PH of 8.5... so It takes like 30 drops of PH down to get it right. Maybe ill try the water from my g/f's moms house, wonder if it would be better... They have filtered water on their fridge so... and I dont feel like buying ten cases of bottled water. Ideas? Suggestions? thanks so much!!!


----------



## butterflykisses (Jan 20, 2008)

get some 5 gallon containers and fill em up at the grocery store the ph is usually low
and yea if u want to remove any toxins u need to flush do it in the bath tub


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

I didnt even know you could take in containers and fill them at the grocery store... hmmm...


----------



## butterflykisses (Jan 20, 2008)

yea they have water dispencers outside of stores the fill it your self 25cents a gallon or so


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

where would I get huge containers?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

dude just buy 10 gallons of water..its like 1$ a gallon...10$ is worth it to save ur plants.the ph of like spring water or somthing is usualy 7.0 so its pretty eazy to bring it down to 6.0....good luck!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

according to what butterflykisses says Id need 20 gallons of water...


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

damn..you sure you wanna do that??


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

hey ru8fru check out my thread..i got a couple unanswered questions myself and you usually help out ..thanks bro..


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

well I dont think I need to flush but I have no idea... I really need some serious advice...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

i would most def. flush! TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE! flushing ur plants aint gunna kill em dude..just dont water them for like 4-5 days after u flush them..u might be able to find some cheap lil store that sells gallons of water for like 60 cents or some shit...and will still have a ph of 7.0...u def. dont need spring water....think it this way man..10-20$ is worth it to grow some buds..u can sell one of ur boys a gram or 2 and there ur $ back from the flusing! good luck dude!


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck man i feel your pain bro..youll pull through...like i said stay positive.ill search around and try to get as much info as i can on droopiness and spots on foilage and try my best to get you some info..i know someone on this site would do the same for me..so keep ya head up


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

I have another thread going in the plant problems section https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/45039-plant-issues-lots-pics-need.html

alot of them are telling me its not overwatering and not to flush


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems like I would flush then ph from there on out at 6.5. Also start gving those girls some food.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah I still got 3 days or so till I can water... Ill be giving them my flora nova nutes as well as some cal/mag supplement.


----------



## statik (Jan 20, 2008)

Im sure it's the lack of humidity now....I have my fan slightly too close to one plant in my room...(she's saving the rest from the same fate.) She has leaves on her that look exactly like that. I tried to upload some pics...but I have to resize them....if and when i upload....keep in mind that im 9 days from harvest, so the lower fan leaves have yellowed from lack of nitrogen and intense light...my fan is aimed low at the plants so i dont dry buds ...just wanna keep air moving...like I keep telling you, get a humidifier...your night time humidity is good...but im sure it takes a while to build up...check the humidity every 45 min or so after the light goes out to see wich way it goes, up or down, then act accordingly. I am almost POSITIVE that this is the problem....especialy when you say some leaves feel dry and crackly....and others dont...lemme guess...the drier feeling ones have spots etc? Overtranpiration my friend....leaves cant take in moisture as fast as it is expelled in a dry enviroment...makes sence doen't it?


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 20, 2008)

statik said:


> Im sure it's the lack of humidity now....I have my fan slightly too close to one plant in my room...(she's saving the rest from the same fate.) She has leaves on her that look exactly like that. I tried to upload some pics...but I have to resize them....if and when i upload....keep in mind that im 9 days from harvest, so the lower fan leaves have yellowed from lack of nitrogen and intense light...my fan is aimed low at the plants so i dont dry buds ...just wanna keep air moving...like I keep telling you, get a humidifier...your night time humidity is good...but im sure it takes a while to build up...check the humidity every 45 min or so after the light goes out to see wich way it goes, up or down, then act accordingly. I am almost POSITIVE that this is the problem....especialy when you say some leaves feel dry and crackly....and others dont...lemme guess...the drier feeling ones have spots etc? Overtranpiration my friend....leaves cant take in moisture as fast as it is expelled in a dry enviroment...makes sence doen't it?


Thus, what I've been saying all along. The use of a heater definitely dries out the local atmosphere. Same effect from a light being too close and maybe not burning the plant, but still drying the air


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 20, 2008)

ok man, this is what i am going to recommend to you. 

- look into insulating your closet or wherever the grow is as best you can, you want to use the space heater as little as possible so make it warm, but keep good airflow. 

- hopefully the humidity will treat the drooping. 

- as for the spots. 

...leach the soil...that means flush it with 3x the pot volume (i.e. 1 gal pots flush with 3 gal) of water phed to 6.5. 

- this is going to flush out the soil completely, so you will need to add some nutes. be sure to ph them out...you want to keep a close eye on that ph. 


Hopefully the combination of the two will clear the soil and also help the environment of the plants out a little bit.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 21, 2008)

dad lent me a humidifier. posted another thread and lots of ppl think its a cal/mag deficiency. So when I water next ill be adding my flora nova nutes with some cal/mag supplements as well... Think ill just use the humidifier during the day as the humidity raises at night.


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 21, 2008)

i will advise you that its not Mg unless your leaves are curling up, on the pics i didnt think they were....

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=171

also, treating with epsom salts is the easiest way to treat for Mg/Cal if that were the issue.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 21, 2008)

I dunno, the issue looks alot like those pics... I would think that the nutes I have already have enough mg in them, seeing as I havent fed them yet, but ive been told different.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 21, 2008)

are your plants doin better ru8fru?????


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 21, 2008)

about the same... the growth is so stunted... I just filled up the humidifier and put it in there so hopefully that will help with the humidity. Will have to check after work.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 21, 2008)

Good Luck Man Foreall..hope All Goes Well???


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 21, 2008)

haha yeah... its all about patience and experience... gotta learn from your mistakes.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 21, 2008)

yup...hey check out my thread..dont wanna bother you but noone else is responding..


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 21, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> I dunno, the issue looks alot like those pics... I would think that the nutes I have already have enough mg in them, seeing as I havent fed them yet, but ive been told different.


Your nutes are fine, plenty of Mg and Ca in there....the deficency occurs when there is "nute lock" and this can be the result of too many salts in the soltion, but more commonly, wrong pH

The wrong Ph actually blocks the plant from intaking Mg and Ca, so the amount of those substances in the solution doesnt matter... its not able to take any in.

Epsom salts are concentrated enough to supply the plant with what it needs without overbearing it. 


Just some information. im not saying its one thing or another.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah... ALthough I havent givin my plants any nutes while watering them yet, just nutes that came in the soil... Seems to be getting worse though . Also I turned on the humidifier and came back and the humidity was at 76%... although 2 plants closest to it are drenched in water, is this a problem since the lights still on for hours?


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 22, 2008)

as long as there are not droplets on the plant, there's no prob watering under the light


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 22, 2008)

this issue is weirding me out... all plants are affected by this except for one... Figuring it will start soon. Today is the week line for watering but the soil still seems pretty damp... should I feed them the nutes anyways to see if it helps because it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 22, 2008)

check out my new thread..it starts "its newbie time"tells about the soil i got and everything..i could use u..thnx..id help u but i dont know shit bout nutes man srry..


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 22, 2008)

going to post some more pics of the most damaged plants after work... so everyone can give their diagnosis. Also going to take a pic of the soil so you can tell me if you think I should just go ahead and water to try and get them their nutes or not. Really need help, they really do not look well. Ideas, Suggestions, and Solutions appreciated... Ill be back in like 4 hours from work with more pics, thanks!

ru


----------



## storzbickel (Jan 22, 2008)

yo man i was going back to the last pics you posted, and i have to ask....

are you using aluminum foil at all in your grow area? i saw a box on the floor in a pic....


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes currently I am using aluminum foil on my walls. Although they are white, wasnt sure if it was worth the risk or not (knew they created burn spots). I found a water source with perfect 6.5 PH'd water (safeway) so Im going to just fill up gallons of water there. I got some more pics of the problem, tried to focus more on the leaves that are getting severely damaged. Also do you think its ok if I use tap water for my humidifier or will I want to use premium water on that as well? Also they seem to getting worse and the growth is severely stunted, I used to be able to see alot of growth everyday and now I see none. It's been one week today since I watered but the soil is still pretty moist, but I really wanna get them those nutes asap to see if it helps/fixes the problem. Let me know ideas and or thoughts!!! thanks homie!!! Also how much longer till I switch to 12/12?










































































































































































I tried getting the best pics I could that signify the problem. Please help asap, Im losing my babies


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 24, 2008)

Just flushed... hopefully it helps.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 24, 2008)

What kind of water you using??


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 24, 2008)

I just flushed with 6.4 Ph'd water.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 24, 2008)

But what are you using tap, spring distilled or RO?!?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 24, 2008)

filtered water from the store...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 24, 2008)

One thing i knoticed with my soil grow that spring and distilled water is excellent to use with soil, i had a bagseed plant that was looking like that and i switch to spring water and now she is almost ready for picking no problems ever sense. Cause with ph problems comes nute lock out and then you are in a world of trouble. I would get this corrected b4 flowering....


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 24, 2008)

ideas on correcting it? just flushed tonight... hopping that in a couple days theyll atleast need a little water so I can give them their first dose of nutes.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 24, 2008)

That flush should do the trick. Just next time you water if you can use spring or distilled. Make sure she is green and healthy b4 you put her into flower (you dont want to hermie her...) And ph up and down that stuff just sucks, i have heard of vinigar and other natural ph control, but the power is too storng. Use this water and it will be a thing of the past!!

Keep us post, good growing!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah, I suppose ill just keep a look on the moisture of the soil, hopefully they dry up enough soon so I can add some nutes... I have a moisture meter... it ranges from 1-4... its at about 3.5 right now... suggestions on when I should add the nutes? and how much should I water, assuming not a whole lot...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 24, 2008)

i wouldn't water for atleast a few days after a flush...depending on how well ur soil drains...and u should water like u normaly do...200ml of water for plants in veg state...thats what i do...and when i start flowering i'll be feeding 300ml of water...thats what i seen on some grow dvd...try it out..good luck dude!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 24, 2008)

Just got home... they look about the same... but not any worse... But with soil it usually takes 3 days to see changes... wish it was like hydro where you can see issues and or improvements instantly


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are some updates... 2 days since the flush... hoping I can feed them sometime this week. Thoughts or suggestions?

Nutes ill be using (asap hopefully)













Moisture meter (assuming im safe to water when its between 2/3) ideas?







Temps and RH (its usually around 50%)







Plants







Tall Ladies















Group Shot







Lights eye







Effed up leaves







Dying 







Yellow and spotting







Baby named Spot







Messed up leaves







Groupies







It doesnt end there (my gf broke my glass on glass double perk 































Bleezie time













3.2g on the ricta scale!







Hit me up homies... ru


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone got some input?


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 26, 2008)

anyone correct me if im wrong but aren't those nutes the hydro nutes and not the soil ones?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 26, 2008)

I dont think it matters, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 26, 2008)

So nobody knows what wrong here?


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah it doesn't matter sorry for the worry.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/17325-hydro-nutes-soil.html


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

wussup mmy brutha... man i'm hoping things are looking up, i'm reading THIS WHOLE THREAD, and going to see what I can come up with. for some reason I can't see the pictures on my phone, i'm going to have to wait to hope on my home computer. I just wanted to say, its good to see you were listening to some of the crap I spewed, this quote sound awful familiar. don't worry big guy, guaranteed we'll have you squared away in no time...



ru8fru said:


> haha yeah... its all about patience and experience... gotta learn from your mistakes.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

damn, my eyes hurt... lol. so first thing I have to say is, people please, at least make an attempt to read a bit befor the last post posted. I HATE reading RU throw out some info, and then not even two post later, someone askes the question he just answered. AND stop giving advice after reading that one post either, 9x's out of 10 someone has already given it! no offence to the people who do take the time to pay attention, but those bastards know who they are! ok, now that i'm done ranting, your on the right direction with the flush, though IMO you didn't need to go through the trouble of safeway water, but it isn't going to hurt... you need to feed your plants ASAP, i'm pretty sure your dirt was out of nutes after the first week and a half to two weeks, cannabis suckes up that food like you would not believe...I prefer to never use dirt with nutes added, because you never know where they are derived from. I would say let you dirt dry about half to 3 quarters to what you normally do and add a single FULL STRENGTH feeding. I wouldn't normally recommend full strength, at this early of an age, but they are starving... if you can feed today do it, if your still to wed to water feed, get a spray bottle and folar feed with a half strength food solution. actually, I would suggest you folar feed as many times throughout the day as possible. your babies will suck up the nute enriched moisture like its crack... ok, that might work... no promises though, but I think you know you can trust me


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

The Ganj Father said:


> damn, my eyes hurt... lol. so first thing I have to say is, people please, at least make an attempt to read a bit befor the last post posted. I HATE reading RU throw out some info, and then not even two post later, someone askes the question he just answered. AND stop giving advice after reading that one post either, 9x's out of 10 someone has already given it! no offence to the people who do take the time to pay attention, but those bastards know who they are! ok, now that i'm done ranting, your on the right direction with the flush, though IMO you didn't need to go through the trouble of safeway water, but it isn't going to hurt... you need to feed your plants ASAP, i'm pretty sure your dirt was out of nutes after the first week and a half to two weeks, cannabis suckes up that food like you would not believe...I prefer to never use dirt with nutes added, because you never know where they are derived from. I would say let you dirt dry about half to 3 quarters to what you normally do and add a single FULL STRENGTH feeding. I wouldn't normally recommend full strength, at this early of an age, but they are starving... if you can feed today do it, if your still to wed to water feed, get a spray bottle and folar feed with a half strength food solution. actually, I would suggest you folar feed as many times throughout the day as possible. your babies will suck up the nute enriched moisture like its crack... ok, that might work... no promises though, but I think you know you can trust me


 smoke a bowl dude


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 27, 2008)

Well there are those of us that have lives outside of RUI.... SURPRIZE!!! And if a plant is starving, its a possiblity it cant take up nutes, hence "Safeway water" is you way to go, cause if your ph is messed up, your plant cnt eat/uptake nutes...... As i said b4 i had 2 plant that were lookin just the same https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/32501-should-i-just-give-up-2.html#post348477 and now the one that was female looks like this....

Well good luck and hope everything starts to work out, it took a couple weeks for me before i see a change!!! 



The Ganj Father said:


> damn, my eyes hurt... lol. so first thing I have to say is, people please, at least make an attempt to read a bit befor the last post posted. I HATE reading RU throw out some info, and then not even two post later, someone askes the question he just answered. AND stop giving advice after reading that one post either, 9x's out of 10 someone has already given it! no offence to the people who do take the time to pay attention, but those bastards know who they are! ok, now that i'm done ranting, your on the right direction with the flush, though IMO you didn't need to go through the trouble of safeway water, but it isn't going to hurt... you need to feed your plants ASAP, i'm pretty sure your dirt was out of nutes after the first week and a half to two weeks, cannabis suckes up that food like you would not believe...I prefer to never use dirt with nutes added, because you never know where they are derived from. I would say let you dirt dry about half to 3 quarters to what you normally do and add a single FULL STRENGTH feeding. I wouldn't normally recommend full strength, at this early of an age, but they are starving... if you can feed today do it, if your still to wed to water feed, get a spray bottle and folar feed with a half strength food solution. actually, I would suggest you folar feed as many times throughout the day as possible. your babies will suck up the nute enriched moisture like its crack... ok, that might work... no promises though, but I think you know you can trust me


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah I have a life outside RIU, trust me buddy, i'm not some closet grower with one or two successful plants, i've got hundreds under my belt... RU8 has been keeping track of his PH from the beginning, again a perfect example of getting all the info before spouting advice. if he hadn't been constantly checking his PH then maybe, but there are hundred of possibilities, but yours i'm sorry is wrong. ph adjusters are tried and true also, I wouldn't worry about the adjusters affecting the plant. also how is a plant going to take up nutes that aren't there???? oh and I don't smoke bowls to the smarty pants up above, I blow blunts all day long... I didn't post here to argue with anyone, or care what anyone else thinks about what I have to say, i'm here to help a friend in need that i've been out of touch with.



1puff2puff3puff said:


> Well there are those of us that have lives outside of RUI.... SURPRIZE!!! And if a plant is starving, its a possiblity it cant take up nutes, hence "Safeway water" is you way to go, cause if your ph is messed up, your plant cnt eat/uptake nutes...... As i said b4 i had 2 plant that were lookin just the same https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/32501-should-i-just-give-up-2.html#post348477 and now the one that was female looks like this....
> 
> Well good luck and hope everything starts to work out, it took a couple weeks for me before i see a change!!!


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

wish i could smoke blunts all day long but im just a poor farm boy


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 27, 2008)

First of all "buddy", you havent the slightest clue what i do and dont have,and i grow for myself not for a living i have a real job... and just as you have asshole, i stated my opinion. I didnt get on a post and start making comments about "certain" people of the community, and how they start to help but dont finish... waaaaaaaaaaa. Seems to me you need to take Funnyguys advise and smoke one of the "hundreds of plants you have" ROFL!!! But you sound like an expert.... yea expert.....



The Ganj Father said:


> yeah I have a life outside RIU, trust me buddy, i'm not some closet grower with one or two successful plants, i've got hundreds under my belt... RU8 has been keeping track of his PH from the beginning, again a perfect example of getting all the info before spouting advice. if he hadn't been constantly checking his PH then maybe, but there are hundred of possibilities, but yours i'm sorry is wrong. ph adjusters are tried and true also, I wouldn't worry about the adjusters affecting the plant. also how is a plant going to take up nutes that aren't there???? oh and I don't smoke bowls to the smarty pants up above, I blow blunts all day long... I didn't post here to argue with anyone, or care what anyone else thinks about what I have to say, i'm here to help a friend in need that i've been out of touch with.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

I appreciate any and all input, but getting reused, recycled, and unintelligent replies seems to be a big thing on my thread. Which is confusing to me cause the majority of the issues ive had are pretty cleanly layed out, many pics, tons of info, stuff ive tried and my entire setup (including PH). It's confusing for me to see other threads, with much less info, pics, etc. and more people posting more intelligent thoughts, anyways, new update. The Ganj Father is back!!!! woot! Good lookin out big homie, me and storz thought we lost ya. So ya it looks like you nailed my issue on the ball. We got 2 fuccin feet of snow in the last 24hours so Im kinda snowed in, so I can go get my water, although the plants are still a wee bit moist so Im shooting for tomorrow. So you suggest a full dose per gallon even if I water tomorrow (soil will still be moist)... Im so glad to see you back up in here. Let me know if you want some more pics or whatever and ill hit em up.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 27, 2008)

The fact of the matter is, its hard to say what is really "wrong" with a person plant from internet picture, thats why you post it, people look, give thier OPINON!! and you make a hypothesis to what you think is right. You dont bash people for trying to help you, we are all learning here. In the end it your plant your decision...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

Bashing people? Dont believe ive ever done that as I said I appreciated any input, and normally put that at the end of every single post... Im nothing but respectful to ppl with help, I didnt think this problem was such a brainer though.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 27, 2008)

You posted it........


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

Not really, but keep trying.......


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

im going to go pop some popcorn for this one


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

woah, obviously i struck a nerve... you can voice your opinion no problem, but you want to say your 100% right about something, and your basis is false... you claimed it was a PH problem, but i helped this guy get started, and know keeping track of his PH was on his list of thing to do. on top of that, he broke everything down at the beginning of this post, and stated he was keeping a stable ph. everyone is entitled to there own opinion i'll vouch for that, but dont tell me i'm wrong when you dont even know if your right or not, because you dont know my experience... and you know what, you can keep your real job, i like my 100K+ a year for enjoying my life...


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

AND leave RU8 out of this, he's just an innocent bystander, dont take your agrivation out on him, this is HIS thread...


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

now onto what i enjoy doing... yes, go full strengt per gallon, even with the water, the reason i say full strength is because the water that is still in the pots will dilute it a bit anyway, plus your plants need the nutes. your plants are waaayyy to young to be root bound. but for sure man, start spraying the hell out of your plants with a half diluted lukewarm water solution, they absorb moisture very well, and respond just as well with folar feeding. after this your not going to have to water again for a long while, you'll want to driy the medium pretty well, so the second dosing gets sucked up more efficiently. but keep on spraying, that doesnt affect anything, it will only help. sorry man, business has been good and its been taking me on a lot of road trips. they've been telling us we're getting snow, but havent seen it, i hope it comes tonight though, then i can call into my "real job" lol...



ru8fru said:


> I appreciate any and all input, but getting reused, recycled, and unintelligent replies seems to be a big thing on my thread. Which is confusing to me cause the majority of the issues ive had are pretty cleanly layed out, many pics, tons of info, stuff ive tried and my entire setup (including PH). It's confusing for me to see other threads, with much less info, pics, etc. and more people posting more intelligent thoughts, anyways, new update. The Ganj Father is back!!!! woot! Good lookin out big homie, me and storz thought we lost ya. So ya it looks like you nailed my issue on the ball. We got 2 fuccin feet of snow in the last 24hours so Im kinda snowed in, so I can go get my water, although the plants are still a wee bit moist so Im shooting for tomorrow. So you suggest a full dose per gallon even if I water tomorrow (soil will still be moist)... Im so glad to see you back up in here. Let me know if you want some more pics or whatever and ill hit em up.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

The Ganj Father said:


> now onto what i enjoy doing... yes, go full strengt per gallon, even with the water, the reason i say full strength is because the water that is still in the pots will dilute it a bit anyway, plus your plants need the nutes. your plants are waaayyy to young to be root bound. but for sure man, start spraying the hell out of your plants with a half diluted lukewarm water solution, they absorb moisture very well, and respond just as well with folar feeding. after this your not going to have to water again for a long while, you'll want to driy the medium pretty well, so the second dosing gets sucked up more efficiently. but keep on spraying, that doesnt affect anything, it will only help. sorry man, business has been good and its been taking me on a lot of road trips. they've been telling us we're getting snow, but havent seen it, i hope it comes tonight though, then i can call into my "real job" lol...



So spray the leaves with a solution? what solution? just water? also does it matter if the water I spray the leaves with isnt PH'd? or are we still targeting for a 6.5 PH? Yeah ill hopefully water tomorrow. yeah we got mad snow. yeah hopefully the friendly city to the west gets hit too ... here are some pics.

lookin off my porch











the babies


























good to have you back


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

you want to mix up a nutrient solution just like you were going to water them, but half strength, and put it in a spray bottle. you can get away with it not ph'ing for tonight, but once you get you some fresh water go ahead and use that. you can drench the hell out of them, i would do it as many times as you can today, if i'm right, which i said i might be wrong, you will though see a difference overnight.


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

correct me if im wrong but spraying nute mixed water on leaves under a hid will cause burning. like i said correct me if im wrong


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

I really wish I had a spray bottle here


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

nah, shouldnt be a problem at all, i've never heard of that happening... not saying it hasnt, but i spray my plants in veg a few times a day, i've got them under 1600w of MH... A test cited by Ed Rosenthal states that folar feeding will increase veg production. its not wise to continue into bloom though. RU8 you see how your plants are eating up their own leaves, and causing them to shrivel and dry, thats another sign that your plant needs nitrogen, along with other nutes, its eating up its stores inside its leaves. its almost exactly what leached plants look like right before harvest. man, i'm almost positive your just needing to feed those babies... no spray bottle huh... what about a hair spray bottle or something... your really going to need to folar feed to nurse them to health...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

I have nothing that could really work as a spray bottle tonight... the best I could do is get one tomorrow... but Im also going to feed tomorrow so... suggestions? Should I feed and spray them down at the same time or is that overkill?


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

no you can never over spray. it goes strait into the plant, its like a steriod boost, lol, but since they're females you dont have to worry about the balls shrinking, lol. you'll be ok waiting until tomorrow, just make sure you get that spray bottle, i cant stress that enough... i recomend everyone spray they're veg'ing plants, you will notice a difference...


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok ill get 10 gallons of water and a spray bottle tomorrow. the water im getting is naturally ph'd at 6.5... so how much do you think adding the nutes will mess with the PH? Cause I dont have a digital ph'er, I just used the water drops to test it...


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

it wont mess with it enough to matter, a PH between 5.9-7 is acceptable and wont stunt growth.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok Then I wont even bother trying to test it. If I water tomorrow how long you think itll be before I start seeing results? and what should I be looking for? I know with hydro you see results way faster, just curious on how long.


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

3-6 hours you should notice a difference.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

well Im currently snowed in... but I have an albertsons across the street so you think theyd have spray bottles there? like in their cleaning section or something? I could walk there if this has to happen tonight.


----------



## babygirl15594 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm ru8fru's partner in crime and he would like me to learn more about growing so i made an account, and I've been reading all your posts trying to learn new things. Growing seems to be a very hard but interesting process, and I look forward to learning more


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

welcome babygirl15594 were here to help.


----------



## babygirl15594 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks! Just thought I should learn a little more about the process so I could understand whats going on with my partner's plants


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

wussup chicka, nice to see you in the forums! Big R you should see results very fast. if you can bare the cold, do it, it will only help fix things sooner. they would have a spray bottle, either in the cleaning section, or like the beauty supply like hair stuff, i'm sure of it.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 27, 2008)

I had my lady call em for me and surprisingly enough they didn't. So I suppose it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 27, 2008)

aw man shitty!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah, although im excited to feed tomorrow... hopefully they like it... Also, how much should I spray on them? and should I cover the entire plant? Like even the damaged leaves.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 28, 2008)

drench the crap out of them, on the tops of the leaves, underneath, and about an hour later, do it again, you will loose your plants unless they start eating. basically the nute spray is like an IV drip for your plant, it absorbs nutes right into where it an start using them.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 28, 2008)

aight for sure... Im not loosing my babies... going to feed right when I get home for work and drench those girls... Ill up pics when I'm done, wish me luck!


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 28, 2008)

good luck lil homie, you'll be alright!


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 28, 2008)

good luck my boy!!!!!!the will survive..you got some soldiers on ya hands..some hungry soldiers. but soldiers nonetheless
holla BBBF


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 28, 2008)

The feeding has begun


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 28, 2008)

and eat they shall...lol


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 28, 2008)

lol... just got back home... I went to see cloverfield, that movie was crazy, I liked it quite a bit. The babies look about the same.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 28, 2008)

you'll see the most progression overnight... if this doesnt work its onto the drawing board, but we'll see. i'm pretty confident in myself


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that theyll like it... They drank alot less then I thought they would, assuming cause the soil was still somewhat moist.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 28, 2008)

thats also another reason i had you use full strength


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 28, 2008)

word big homie... Ill update you wit some pics tomorrow? any certain type of pics u want me to take or just some general shittt???


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 29, 2008)

just get some more general pix, maybe a couple pics of the dying leaves, and the grow tops, make sure you turn off your HPS light and use the flash of the camera, or some alternat white lighting, the HPS rays mess with the colors, so its hard to tell which way the plants are going.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 29, 2008)

K will do... ill either snap some at lunch tomorrow or when I get off work.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pics right after I sprayed em with some nutes... sorry for the water drops ... Oh well hopefully it shows you what you wanna see... I cant snap more pics in a bit after the water goes away if you want...

p.s. these are all with the hps turned off

group shot






Top






Inner






Getting taller






Some of the ladies






Stem






Leafs






More stem action






Poor baby






Top






Top 2 






Top 3 






One more time






Problem






Problem 2 






Problem 3 






Water 






One more group






Lemme know what you think, I can take more specific pics if needed for diagnostic, or fun? lol hit me up!
ru


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 29, 2008)

They seemed to really like the spraying I gave them, its almost all sucked up. and it was only like an hour ago... Should I douche them again?


----------



## babygirl15594 (Jan 29, 2008)

They look like they are doing better now since we flushed them! They look like they're getting their health back  Im excited to see them once the flowering process starts.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 30, 2008)

keep spraying them, as soon as they dry spray them again, the should continue to bounce back! whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 30, 2008)

They spray solution is currently at full strength... still think I should spray them constantly? Just got home from work... they are dry... want me to hit up some pics?


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 30, 2008)

yes .yes .yes..pics..i wanna see what your babies are lookin like these days!!thx

ps..i got sprouts bro!!!!


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 30, 2008)

you need to spary with a half strength solution, you run the risk of burning your plants. like I said, check your plants every hour, and then spray them, YOU CANNOT OVERSPRAY, as long as your using half strength solution, do not feed a full strength, not even one and a while, only half strength... so what do you think, are they looking better?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 31, 2008)

dude the new growth looks fucking amazing!!!!! They are growing... again finally... I fucked my comp up yesterday but was able to fix it. Ill get some pics after work if you want. Hey can I clip off the dead leaves? Kinda depressing to look at still unless you look at the top!! woot!


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 31, 2008)

good job man..i knew theyd bounce back..any sighns of sex yet..??when you plan on starting flowering?? yeah i wanna see how your lil kiddies are doinnow after the treatment!!!!my three sprouts are looking pretty good..got one more in the dirt today so i can have a fair chance at some females ya know.hopefully she sprouts out quickly so shes not too far behind the others..check em out some time and get those pics up..finally man you back in action!!aight bro  out


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 31, 2008)

good lookin out homie, gunna go snap up some pics here soon


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey I just went and snapped some quick photos, I could get better if you want. Here you go, can you notice the new growth? I sure can, and it feels so much better, like softer, its weird. Hit me up






























































I still dont think I can tell sex... So how we lookin on when I should enter flower? ideas or suggestions appreciated as usual 
ru


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 31, 2008)

Do I see tin foil?


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 31, 2008)

you do.... going to rip down soon as there is white walls underneath


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 31, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> you do.... going to rip down soon as there is white walls underneath


Ok, hot spots suck. Other then that they look healthy. I saw the close ups of new leafing which is gonna grow for a bit before you see sex. Patience is an absolute virtue with growing


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 31, 2008)

so wat u think on time b4 12/12?


----------



## The Ganj Father (Jan 31, 2008)

yessss!!!!!!! i'm glad to hear things are starting to look up man! they look SO MUCH BETTER!!!!!!!! go aheat and cut off those dead or dying leavs, won't hurt anything. yes, The Ganj Father saves the day, once again a major crisis averted, haha...


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Ganj Father said:


> yessss!!!!!!! i'm glad to hear things are starting to look up man! they look SO MUCH BETTER!!!!!!!! go aheat and cut off those dead or dying leavs, won't hurt anything. yes, The Ganj Father saves the day, once again a major crisis averted, haha...


I would always wait and let the plant let the dead leafs fall, but to each his own, throw the dead leafs ontop of the soil and let them decompose.....wwaallaa instant 100% organic and fresh fert.


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 1, 2008)

lookin good man..really good..glad you back..if it was me id take those ugly ass leaves off..there just ugly..make them bitches look beautiful again..although eventually they will fall off..hey robbie..thats a good idea..never thaought of that..learning everyday here at rollitup..


----------



## The Ganj Father (Feb 1, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> I would always wait and let the plant let the dead leafs fall, but to each his own, throw the dead leafs ontop of the soil and let them decompose.....wwaallaa instant 100% organic and fresh fert.


bad idea, the leaves will stay moist, and have plentiful access to oxygen and light, and will become a breeding ground for powdery mildew, and other molds. also, the dead leaves contain no nitrogen, since the plant was leaching them, that's why they are dying, and therefore have no nutritional value for composting.


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 1, 2008)

ahhh..well guess its not so good then..thanks for settin shit straight ganji father....cuz i woulda did too..and prolly got everything all moldy...good looking out..


----------



## bunique209 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would start 12/12 now.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 1, 2008)

Alright here is a update after their haircut. There were some leaves that were like half dead, damaged but still had like half green on em so I didnt know if I should chop em so I didnt. Hit me up. Ill probably water again in about 3-4 days... When should I enter flower? and if asap how should I go about doing it?

Group





Theres more inside





Fear me





Getting tall





Tall Ladies





From the sky!






























Stem Time




















Shavings 






Thanks for all the replies everyone, Hit me up!!!
ru


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 1, 2008)

they look good man...they back in shape dawg!...i would flower asap..i mean they look ready seeing as how they will double in size or if not double there overall size will increase..just switch to 12/12 tommaro ....something like at 10 in the mornin turn off your lights and turn them on at 10 at night..then you'll be on your way to budz...i just got problems with sprouts man..i hate them actually ..there so boring..but yeah its simple now..turn them on/off/on/off and so on take out the males when visible and wait ...you set bro!!


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 1, 2008)

i would 12/12 now considering your deadline. I would not turn them off during the day though but thats just me. I would turn them off from 8pm-8am. Less chance off accidental sunlight or odd light beaming from your grow room during the night.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 1, 2008)

Should I start tonight then? Just turn the light off when I hits 8 and change the timer settings? Also when should I changes my nutes to the Bloom nutes? I figured Id water one more time with the veg nutes then change to bloom?


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah tonight would be fine

well when I changed to 12/12 I had watered with Grow big 2 days before.
I just switched to bloom the day after I went 12/12.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 1, 2008)

K Ill switch over tonight... Ill be watering in about 3 days And ill give them their last veg growth nutes then, then ill switch to the bloom nutes.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

they look sweet man! that flush was key!!! i switched my lights to 12-12 today too!..were gunna be racing son!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 1, 2008)

Flushed helped but feeding them the nutes is what did it... guarantee... how many plants you have? Im starting 12/12 tonight with 10 So im shooting for about half females? thatd leave me with 5... whats your count? The race is on


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

6 plants...3 females that i know of so far!ur grow will do way better though cause u got a 400 watt hps..i'll be flowering with just a 125 watt and a 75 watt hps..i hope i get somthing good though!


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 1, 2008)

like i say...wish you lots of pussies...peace!


----------



## The Ganj Father (Feb 1, 2008)

WAIT!!! your plants are recovering from major trama, if you flower now you run a great risk of hermies... I would let your plants fully recover, you might have to top your plants, but that's better than pussies with balls... water 2 more feedings, then switch, let your plants relax for a bit, settle into veg again.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah I knew that would possibly cause some hermies... But Waiting 2 more feedings is like 2 more weeks... Would they calm down and relax enough in one week? So say I feed again in like 3-4 days then wait a week by then they should be good correct? Im spraying now with 1/2 strength solution and they are digging it. I wish you could see the new growth in person, cause the pics just dont do justice.


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 1, 2008)

Im no expert but You have told us your deadline many times and it has to be met, Flower NOW.


----------



## The Ganj Father (Feb 1, 2008)

its up to you big guy, that is just my experience...


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 1, 2008)

I dont want to hermie, and I know stressing the plant in veg state causes those... but how long does it make sense to wait?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 2, 2008)

any ideas?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

just wait a few days...and if u think there fine then start flowering!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 2, 2008)

You can flower pretty much anytime you want. Depends on how much product u want, and how tall u want ur plants. Remember the hight of the plant will increase to half or double the size. Just make sure when there sleeping they dont get ANY light. And never change the light schedule. The hormones in the plant which determine sex are all light sensitive. Inbalance in light and over stress is what causes the plants to go hermie. You give them the TLC they need so no worries on stress. Dont eff up the lighting and you'll be fine. 

You have a good number of plants, so if you start now you can get some good sized female. I waited another week in my grow and you can see how big my plant it, so its really up to you bro.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 2, 2008)

However if you want my input I would wait another few days to make sure you get some FAT buds and colas......here is what my plant looked like the day I threw it into 12/12


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah that plants looks to be almost 2 ft? or roughly around there? Id say mine is about 1ft. and like 3-5 inches... It doesnt have as much horizontal growth either, but its getting some... Ill probably switch to flower soon.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 3, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> yeah that plants looks to be almost 2 ft? or roughly around there? Id say mine is about 1ft. and like 3-5 inches... It doesnt have as much horizontal growth either, but its getting some... Ill probably switch to flower soon.


Mine was juuust under 2 feet when I threw it into 12/12. Now its just under 3. 

Cant wait to see how yours buds, should be interesting.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 3, 2008)

heh yeah im excited myself... think I'm going to throw into 12/12 tonight... Im pretty sure I already see one thats female... lets hope im right. , yours are lookin mighty bomb!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are some pics of the one I think might be a female... Any ideas? this is my first time and I have no clue


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 3, 2008)

I inspected a couple other plants and found 2 more with pistils coming out the top node, or what I believe to be pistils... completely white... look even whiter than the pics above. Most likely going to throw in flower tonight If I get home from my superbowl party in time. Hit me up!
ru


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm looks and sounds promising!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 3, 2008)

im going to take another look and possibly take some pics ...


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok just got home on my lunch break... plants are looking good... Just fed them their last meal of veg nutes, then In a week im going to flush, then It's onto the bloom nutes. Putting them into 12/12 tonight... Im pretty sure Ive got 3 confirmed females already ... Getting more and more excited... Also like when you say no light like do you mean absolutely no light. Like when I goto my room to goto bed can I turn on the light for a sec in my room (tiny cracks of light might get into the closet) would that be a problem? Thanks, and hit me up!
ru


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 4, 2008)

Cant wait for those girls to bloom!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 4, 2008)

That definitely makes two of us


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 5, 2008)

If they are sexing we will see def results in the next 2 or 3 days. Good luck bro I go tmy fingers crossed.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 5, 2008)

Well here is what the count looks like... put into 12/12 yesterday. I think Im going to come out with 6 females and 4 males... I see pistils on 5... 1 I think I see pistils... and the other 4 no pistils and what seems to be balls forming... which sucks cause 2 of the ones I think are males are my biggest plants. oh well... Ill update you guys as soon as I know my count for sure. My biggest task currently is light sealing my closet.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 5, 2008)

just duct tape anything that gives off light...like a light on a tv ..space heater or some shit...just put a small sliver of duct tape on it..lol i went all out with duct tape in my room cover every little light(i keep my closet door open) i been flowering since friday.4 days of 12-12 so far...i'll let u know how many females i got soon..lemme go inspect!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got back from work... Yeah but Id like to be able to have my light on in my room as I goto bed or if I need something in there, ya kno?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 5, 2008)

yah i hear ya dude..i got a spare room.so all i do in my grow room is sleep in there...but in this grow dvd i got,it says if u replace ur bulbs with green bulbs then it wont effect the plant.."bulbs in ur bed room"


----------



## growinthatsweetcheeba (Feb 5, 2008)

nice lookin plants man. Good to see they're doing better. Looks like you have a few females there. Good Luck with the flowering stage. I will be watching this thread.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys... yeah I got some females on my hands, hopefully they stay that way ... Im going to have to think of something...


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is a quick update. Was lazy so the pics are with the light on, but hopefully you get an idea of where things are. this will be night 3 of flowering ... hit me up!

Group










Female?





Tall girls





Lookin down





Male?





Welcome to my world





New growth











ru


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 6, 2008)

Any Thoughts?


----------



## asdfva (Feb 7, 2008)

Way to grow!
You brought them back, with help from
the Ganj Fath!, and they are looking good.

That questionable male, although blurry, 
looks male if not possible hermie. You have
time to wait and make sure, at least another
10-14 days of flowering before males can
start to pollinate. I would suggest looking for
the macro setting on the camera you use. It's
a button/setting that looks like a flower. It will
focus onto close objects and not the background.

You've put a lot of work into these babies and,
I hope that Ganj Fath will have some input on this,
I think you should consider finding another grow
area to finish these. If you are planning on harvesting
before April 1st, that makes March 31st only 59 days 
into flowering. Although this appears to be an Indica
strain, from the thick leaves, the Purple stems could
be a Sativa cross breed distinction. If this is true, your
trichs are not going to mature until after the 60th day
by at least 4-5 days. If you harvest early, you run the
potential of curing a worthless couchlock yield. You
can really have a great yield, but excellent high, if 
you wait out the full maturity of your plants. Read the
trichs as they approach the 55 day mark of flowering.

Don't cut yourself short... as the saying goes. 
Good luck, and regardless of what you choose, you
have really brought those babies back to life!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I really thought my luck was turning for the best.... but I guess I was wrong... I got home on my lunch break right now and my g/f had put up carboard on some of the walls last night to block out some light... well the cardboard fell off and onto my plants... fucking there shit up...
some are bent
some are leaning
and some are like completely sideways....
I really didnt know I could have this much emoition on the situation but Im fucking so pissed im like shaking... 2 of the most damaged plants were 2 of my best looking females... I really just feel like freaking out... GOD FUCKING DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 7, 2008)

I really dont know what to do about this... im sooooooo heated.


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 7, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> I really dont know what to do about this... im sooooooo heated.


tried to PM you but your box is full. delete some. ill try and be around 2nite homie.


----------



## babygirl15594 (Feb 7, 2008)

well I scewed up big time! I didn't know the cardboard was going to fall, I put it up how I was supposed to and I taped the shit out of it but it fell and ruind my b/f's great grow. I have never felt so bad about anything in my life! IM SOOOOO SORRY I definetly feel like shit.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

dude they'll pull threw that too..it just sucks and thats more stress on ur plants...as long as the stems didn't snap all the way threw then ur fine...even if they did just put a lil tape on them...like a bandaid and hope for the best! good luck dude!...and try not to get so pissed..it'll only make things wrose!


----------



## statik (Feb 7, 2008)

Mistakes happen, don't beat yourself up. Chalk it up to experience. Besides, plants bounce back pretty good. Get some grow stakes and zip ties...these can be a growers best friend in these types of situations. Broken limbs can and WILL heal, if given the chance. Use the stakes to support the leaning and falling over plants. Use zip ties to hold them in place. My buddy and I use this method in late flower when tops are falling into the hydro tables water. Support the stalks and branches, make sure that any broken limbs are able tp "fuse" back together. I recently went through something similar, just not as extreme.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mistakes can sometimes be the saving grace...

Do you know about LowStressTraining??
Your lady's mistake could make your plants 
stronger and healthier. I will try and get you some
links to back up my words later, thier on another
computer, but bending of the stalks and mild trauma
can force a plant to work harder to survive. This in
turn can also cause Cannabis to hermie, but they were
looking so good on the recovery that they might just
pull through. First things first... if you are stressed,
your plants will be stressed. Talk to your lady and make
sure things are ok. Next... Give those plants the attention
they need. Talk to them... seriously, even if just for the
CO2 that you will be putting off. Your lady was trying to
help, and she could have potentially made the plants 
stronger in return. Just keep doing what you are doing and
seriously... FIND another grow spot to let the plants mature
into something worth smoking. You won't be disappointed.

If you cut early however... you most likely will be couchlocked
and bummed out on your premature buds. Good luck and
think positive! Both of you!


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 7, 2008)

PIC 3 looks like a female to me the rest are to blurry


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 7, 2008)

Good and bad news... I found out today (I talked to the apt. ppl) I have till then end of April instead of the start. So that gives me another month of flowering... So hopefully I can get some danky mc dank in that time. Just got home from work and gave my babies a pep talk... I just wanna have as minimum stress as possible so I dont have the females I do go hermie... And I'm stressing on how to go about light locking this closet, cause obviously our last idea didnt work ... They plants look better now than they did, seems they kinda corrected themselves over time... Ill have to force fix whats left to fix like you guys suggested... I know she didnt mean to do it, were fine, I'm fine (well somewhat fine)... I never knew I could get so attached to a fuccin plant. But I am. It's kinda weirding me out... I really appreciate everyone for guiding me through the hard times... Hopefully I can figure this shit out and show you a semi good harvest... I really appreciate... ru


----------



## asdfva (Feb 8, 2008)

Right on!

As for those pesky light leaks...
You can get a box of quality black
trash bags. The big ones. Some duct
tape and them make a giant black plastic
quilt with the bags and the tape. Then from
the inside of your closet, not the outside, fix
your new cloak of despair(trash bag quilt) from
ceiling to floor so that your sliding doors still work
but when you open them you will have to move
the plastic to the side. Like giant plastic curtains.

This will also help you RH to become more stable
as well. But if you do this, your entire environmental 
conditions could shift so watch everything for the
first few days. Good luck, and by my count you
will have already harvested before the end of April.
Chance favors you on this one.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

ur the man dude!..where is the light leaking out?!? like in the corners or somthing?!? duct tape works for everything! IF U CAN'T DUCT IT,FUCK IT!....do u see any form of bud yet...today will be day 7 flowering for my babys and i still dont really see much besides some pistols and the plants r getting huuuuugh!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah still trying to figure out the best way of sealing it up... its came to be the hardest task so far. everything Ive tried so far has failed in some area. The plants look good... I think one of my females may have turned male or hermie... a couple males seem to be getting some giant nuts so I'm not sure how much longer to keep them in there. My g/f's friend jacked her camera back so I wont have pic updates for a bit, but oh well... there seems to be some whitish residue forming on some of the leaves... Thinking it might be something to do with nutes... its not to intense yet though... the 4 females I have are looking good... more and more pistils by the day... but no gnome no buds yet, probably in about a week or so... after I chop out the daddys ill hit up some good quality pics... might have some tiny nugglets in that time ... wish me luck homies! ru


----------



## statik (Feb 8, 2008)

If you know you have males, pull them now...why waste time and energy on something your just gonna toss? Besides, you'll have more room for the rest of the girls and won't have to waste water and nutrients on them anymore.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Dude I see balls, if the swell up at all then its a male, chop it.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok... Then I see at least a couple definite males... Ill chop them up tomorrow then while my g/f is at work... anything I could do useful wise out of them? like anything to practice with or anything? Figure Ill rip one out of the pot nicely so I can take a look at the root system ... this is going to be so sad.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea, if you have grow space, and you can keep them far away from the females, you can make some excellent hash with the males!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought that making hash with the males leafs was kinda like pointless??


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 9, 2008)

ok so I ended up with 4 females and 6 males... I took the 6 males out of my grow room and their just sitting next to my comp desk staring at me saying "dont kill me" lol... there so big a pretty, this is gunna be hard lol... I'm going to wait for my girl to get home from work then commence the chopping... got some black trash bags for them and just going to toss in the dumpster I guess... Is it a bad Idea to throw it in the dumpster at my appartment? doubt that anybody is going to go through the trash. Anywho... the 4 females in there have much more room now... pistils coming off of each one. So if there is anything I should do with these males (hash, anything that will get me ready for when I chop my females, etc.) I'm going to pull a couple out just to see their root system.


----------



## vertise (Feb 10, 2008)

I remember having a hard time parting with my male plants. Everything looks really good, keep it up.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 10, 2008)

heh thanks... yeah I chopped them up...


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 10, 2008)

No actually there are some GREAT write ups on here on how to make some grade A hash with male plants. Ill find em.....


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 10, 2008)

It's fine I already destroyed them... didnt wanna waste the time.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 10, 2008)

If anyone can think of any good ideas on how to seal the closet and still make it accesable please shoot them my way. thanks!


----------



## edux10 (Feb 10, 2008)

This grow is looking better now.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 10, 2008)

WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN!?!?!? lol jk man... thanks for stopping by, dont be a stranger .... I'm planning on flushing either tomorrow or the day after... then its bloom nutes from there on out... Sealing the closet is a freaking pain... me and my g/f get it sealed... but the light comes on at 8 in the morning... and by the time I get off on my lunch break to come check things out... since its all sealed up... the rh sky rockets to like 80% (which is higher than it should be, especially during flowering stage if im correct) and the temps raise in there as well, since its completely sealed shut... Im really struggling on what to do about this... anywho I was just ranting so thanks everyone and hit me up... this is day 6 of flowering! 
ru


----------



## dbpmatrix (Feb 10, 2008)

Just put you hand by the top of the plant and if the light is to hot for your hand its to hot for you plant.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 10, 2008)

uhm... ok... do you understand my issue though?


----------



## dbpmatrix (Feb 10, 2008)

LOL my bad I'm reading multiple things replied to wrong one. my closet is when opened is still shut bc black plastic tacted around the inside of my door. Is that similar to what your doing.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah... pretty similar.


----------



## dbpmatrix (Feb 10, 2008)

Inside my closet I used a fan that you can put water into and its kinda like a poor mans ac unit, but it works. I keep the fan in my closet but not inside my grow box I use normal fans in there.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 11, 2008)

The ladies are lookin pretty nice... getting more and more pistils by the day. Going to flush them tonight when my g/f gets off work. Hit me up! 
ru


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 11, 2008)

humidity at 80%??

what are u doing about ventilation?

are they still in those 2 GAL pots? U know the rule of thumb is one foot per Gal right? how tall is ur tallest plant? 

what are ur temps like?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 11, 2008)

Most of those questions are answered in my thread... but... the rh is that high because in order to keep pesky light out I have to seal my closet... meaning no new air flow, not much I can do about air circulation until I can figure out a different way to seal the closet (without actually sealing it). Yes they are still in the 2 gallon... Id say they are pushing 2 ft.... the six males I destroyed, the root systems looked pretty intense... looked like they were getting close to rootbound... Not sure what I should upgrade to though... and when... Temps fluxuate... a little to much for comfort... but that comes back to the issue of having to seal up the closet... dont get lower than 60 during the night and day highs reach up to high 80's ... Im really stumped... Its not like I would have the light on in that room for long... I sleep with the door on... Would just flick it on to get my bed ready and then shut it off and hop in bed... got the window covered and all other lights in there are out... So would leaving a spot open be worth a couple minutes of light? I really dont know which is more of an issue, do you? Please if you have any ideas or suggestions shoot them my way. Im flushing tonight by the way... the soil is dry and ready for it... but If I need to transplant asap should I wait... Wont do it till later so I can wait for a response... thanks!
ru


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 11, 2008)

ok well Im flushing atm... figure Ill leave a spot for air flow on my closet and just be as careful with the light situation as possible... and ill probably transplant into 3gal or 4gal pots sometime soon... other thoughts or suggestions? how am I doing for almost a week down?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 12, 2008)

plants are looking good... getting really bushy... lowered the rh (its now in a normal radius of 40-50%) and the temps are between 75-80... this is day 7 of flowering... pistils are coming in nicely... I flushed them last night and it went very well... Also I just got home from the hydro store and I got 5 Gallon pots to transplant them in, just waiting for my g/f to get off work... I hope they love their new 3 gallons of space ... getting more and more excited for a bud siting, wish me luck!
ru


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 12, 2008)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i feel like u do dude...really anxious and excited to see ur first lil babys grow some buds that u'll be able to smoke! O MAN I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! I'll make sure i have some of my own home grown bud for 
4-20-08!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 12, 2008)

hah yeah... exactly... man thatd be pimp to have my home grown all rdy and cured by then...


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 12, 2008)

Just transplanted... those pots were huge! although we broke off one fan leaf in the process ... other than that I hope they like their new home... I also got them a new oscillating fan. Hit me up guys... Ill try to jack my g/f's friends camera in the near future to hit you guys up with some pics!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 16, 2008)

I have little bud sitings


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 16, 2008)

Can I see!!?? can I see!!??


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah soon hopefully... Their getting bigger and bigger it seems and no evidence of any of them going hermie on me... Im feeding them today with their first batch of bloom nutes ... hope they like em... Ill try and jack my g/f's friends camera back soon and shoot up some pics, I know its been awhile.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 17, 2008)

Just fed them... Im definitely getting buds buds and more buds... Their tiny but their forming... woot!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good, make sure your still giving them plenty of air. I did a lot of research on bud development in flowering. And fresh air will help with this. I dumped my 1 big window fan, and opted for a small desk fan and two 12" PC fans for fresh vent and a gentile breeze over the plant. 

Good work bro cant wait for update.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah their getting plently of fresh air as I have a oscillating fan right by the door. I fed them last night and I think they liked it because I just got home on my lunch break and they look way bigger... I think my biggest girl is atleast 3 ft. now... I need to get a frigger ruler or something ... All 4 have buds, and their starting to get more and more pistils on them by the day. I think in the next couple days Im going to rip off some of the lower leaves to expose more light down there for bud development... and Hopefully either tonight or tomorrow jack a camera so everyone can see them, it's quite amazing how different they look from the last pics I posted. Hit me up! 
ru


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sounds good, trimming my plants made a big difference in lower bud development, sounds like there getting bug, cant wait for the update, good job bro. How they smellin?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 23, 2008)

i was thinking of cliping off some leaves too...i dont really know what to cut off though...can i just cut off any big fan leaves that r makeing shade on my bud sites!?!?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 23, 2008)

Well here is the long awaited picture update... It has been awhile so sorry .. was just finally able to jack the camera back... tried to take the best pics I could but as most of you know they normally don't do the plants justice... I took alot too lol... So let me know what you think and what I should be doing ... This is day 18 of Flowering 

You eyein my babies??!?!!? 






With light on






Took the ladies out





































































































Friend having some fun with a left over Male 







Well I haven't trimmed very much, if you see any leaves that I should chop down please lemme know, I want optimal light for my bizzuds... hit me up!
ru


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2008)

everything looks great. ur plants seem to be enjoying everything.

keep that fresh air flowing in, and get that bad air out. it does so much for the plants, humididty, and temps.

and remember, these plants love as much 'leg-room' as they can get.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 23, 2008)

what do you mean by "leg room" lol... there is much more room width wise,,, their kinda all crammed in the center though cause I want them all as much under the light as possible... but the closet is sealed with white paint... so do you think its ok if I spread them out a bit so their not like on each other as much lol...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> what do you mean by "leg room" lol... there is much more room width wise,,, their kinda all crammed in the center though cause I want them all as much under the light as possible... but the closet is sealed with white paint... so do you think its ok if I spread them out a bit so their not like on each other as much lol...


'leg room' as in space for the roots to grow. U had them in those containers a lil too long IMO. when they all started to yellow uniformly at the bottom, that was the first sign to transplant. Im upset I wasnt able to say something sooner but I just recently started visitng this site again.

looks like they're coo in the closet. but once the plants start touchin each other its gonna signal them to start growing upward, instead of outward. get ready for the stretch


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah their in their 5 gallons now so I think their happy ...


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 24, 2008)

hit me up homies


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

U have some beautiful girls there sir!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 24, 2008)

well thank you ... hows your ladies doing?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

there doing just as fine as urs!..besides the fact that ur ladies will harvest 10 times better than mines due to ur 400watts compared to my 250 watts..but were in it for the same reason! FOR THAT LOVELY HIGH! and dont forget the grow experience!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah the knowledge ive gained just this first time is crazy... Im lovin it as they say


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 25, 2008)

Dude i have seen your babies in a while and man how they've grown. Very impressed and eve proud . Well im starting on my new grow I let you know when it gets started. Cant wait to see your yield.


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 25, 2008)

hey man..your plants look great..4 females outta ten? not bad..could be worse naa mean? well now that you movin on to your first harvest om on my first veg..workin on the 3rd node.plan on fimming in a week or 2..got 3 others too small to talk about but ill have pics in the next couple days in a new thread..hit me up homie..what u think my odss are to get females with 4 plants??


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 25, 2008)

haha thanks funny, yeah it has been awhile... they are really starting to fill out nicely... getting more and more resin on the leaves which really excites me ... remember its ppl like you who have been there through the process, dont be a stranger and make sure and hit me up when you start your new journal, btw what was the weight on the hermie, I wanna see some pics ...

Badboy, I havent heard from you in awhile, was wondering how things were going with you... thats awesome man, Im extremely stoked for you! I wanna see so make sure you hit me up with some pics asap, and a like to your journal of course


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 26, 2008)

Figured since I got the camera ill snap some more pics... these are with the light on... I'm going to water them tomorrow... Let me know what you guys think, im curious to see if my progress is on track, this is day 21 of flowering. 



































































ru


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 26, 2008)

must feel great..i hope i make it through this and get where you are today..gotta steal my moms camera real quick so i can start this new thread..ill try tomarro..thanks for bein stoked..i wish i could smell those pretty plants..but ill have my own soon ..think im gettin the hang of this....but anyway good job man..foreal..you faced some issues got thruogh and now you got buds..be proud man, cuz growin aint easy(for newbies like me anyway)....smoke up, keep growin and wish me some serious luck,cuz as you know im a bit of a fuck up..kinda like my boi brokenhope..seein how he struggled and fucked so much up and still kept goin inspired me a lil..plus hes doin great now..but enough with the ramblin, back to your thread...good job..hit me up on my new thread when i put it up


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 26, 2008)

haha, yeah boy! you'll do just fine.


----------



## doctorRobert (Feb 26, 2008)

ive always wanted to pick one of those white hairs and eat it all up, what do you think would happen? lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2008)

looking good man!!!...i think i got another hermi..i had the light on the other night while boosh boosh..did one of my ladys no good though


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 26, 2008)

lol not sure what would happen if you ate a pistil... probably have to eat like 5 and itd taste dank ... thanks guys... that sucks bud kinda good at the same time gnome ... got any pics? hows the others doing?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2008)

i'll take some new pics tm when i get home from work!..i dont wanna bother them while they sleep anymore!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 26, 2008)

She is getting very wet, very nice!


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 27, 2008)

looking really good...pretty soon those white pistils will start turning red and amber colored. the resin is really starting to go too. i know how excited you probably are i was in your shoes a few weeks ago. looking everyday and seein those trichomes creep more and more down the leaves haha. good job and keep it going


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 27, 2008)

looking really good man. by like monday or so the trichs will really have dumped on.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 27, 2008)

haha Im getting sooooooooo excited you guys!!! I think im going to water them today after work if I dont go work out so Ill snap some shots of them then... Im I on track for what day im on? on Day 22


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 27, 2008)

i'd say your on the right track as far as a time line goes. from what i've experienced after about that 1 month point the pistils starts turning amber on the top cola and then not longer after the rest of them will follow. 

also on my girl i cut off some of the lower bud sites that weren't getting anything light. i figured they wouldn't amount to much anyways as the pistils were still white, and they are taking needed energry and food away from the bigger buds.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah... im going to be able to get a better idea of them tomorrow when I water so hopefully ill take some new pics and see what you guys think.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

awsome first grow.


----------



## *BoNg:toKer$ (Feb 27, 2008)

SOMEONE please help me out.. feminized BC buddha. does anyone know anythign about this i cant find anything on the web. anyone know how ln it takes to grow outdoors? also im planning on getting some BC sweet tooth. any opinions? im lookin for quickness for outdoors


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks bwinn, Ive learned so much, I cant wait for my 2nd one... hell I cant wait till these buds get fat, im excited, hope Im doing the right thing and am on track.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I think im going to flush tonight, couple signs the plants are doing make me think they need a good flush... I will snap some pics when my g/f gets home and we take them out for the flush. So make sure and check back! Also I'm pretty sure for my next grow Im going to get some Sweet Purple seeds. I heard they do well indoors, and purple weed is something ive always wanted. So if anyone has any ideas on that strain or info or thoughts  please hit me up...


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok well I was able to get two of them flushed tonight before the light shut off and will have to flush the other two tomorrow... Got some pics of the process, let me know what you think . Hopefully im on track.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

they look damn good!!!! u should cut off some big fan leaves that shade lower budsites!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah I think I will eventually... Im nervous that ill hurt the plant though ya know... Just nervous to do it I guess... thanks for the kind words though.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 29, 2008)

Im really curious if chopping of the big fan leaves that are casting some shadows will cause the plants problems... I really need some reinsurance on this issue


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

I did it my first week into flowering...it didn't seem to bother them..i think ima hit mine up again tm..just dont go to crazy!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah but my big fan leafs are big... I mean like the size of my whole hand... that wouldnt cause any problems?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

i dont think it would man..think of it this way..ur takeing weight off the plant by removing big fat fan leaves just that is less stress on her...u dont have to take my advice but thats my thoughts!..it didn't seem to bother my ladies...and i sniped a good 20 leaves off 3 plants!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah... I will most likely be chopping off some of the bigger fan leaves here soon. I flushed the other two ladies yesterday. They buds are starting to swell up quite a bit and its just getting me more and more excited!!! This waiting is killing me...


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 1, 2008)

good choice..more direct light will prolly fatten you buds up quicker....hey check out my new thread...i got green homie!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

got a link for me?


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah hold up..there yesterdays pics imma put todays up right now too


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 1, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/53776-im-back-2nd-try-going-2.html


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 1, 2008)

I see Amber!! Looking good hommie its maturing nice.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

Well here is a little update... I didnt wanna pull out of the closet so this is inside the closet with the light on. Just snapped them real quick so sorry for the bad quality. This should be day 26 since I switched to 12/12 and then maybe like day 18-20 of actual flower. Let me know what you think!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking real good...lots of pistils everywhere


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

there starting to fill in real nice!...when u planing to harvest..u still have a set date to move rite?!?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys... yeah My lease is up the 31st of April... So I still have all of march and all of april basically... Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

that should def. be more than enuff time!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats what I was hoping for... woop woop!!! hit me up with some new pics of your plants homies!


----------



## vertise (Mar 2, 2008)

They look really good. Still gonna fatten up aloottt. Keep it up man.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah I cant wait.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks killer awsome job


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 2, 2008)

Awsome looking plants man, i hope my grow turns out as good as yours!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

haha thanks alot guys!!! Really appreciate it... either of you have grows going on?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 2, 2008)

yes click on the link under my name. its my 3rd grow and i have 5 plants growing 3 of them are g13 armogeddon 1 is red diesel and the other 1 is hollands hope.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

i'll have an update with some pics in a few hours!! check in son!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 3, 2008)

Well it appears official... The sweet purple seeds are on the way


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 3, 2008)

yo you looken sweet my man..hope i get there..i dont know whats up wit my grow..hit me up..nice job though really..


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 3, 2008)

the purple is gonna be cool. how are the rest of the plants looking?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty good... I just got back from looking at a new 2 bdroom apt. (where ill be starting my 2nd grow) and they have a huge... like double the size of mine... walk in closet... it was effin amazing!!! The rest of the plants are looking good... continuing to swell up it seems.... most likely take some more pics in the near future if ppl want.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

yo son my plants r goping hermie on me..i dunno wtf it is but its killing me!..i killed one of my bitches the other night cause i noticed a few pollen sacks...i went in my room yesturday and noticed another plant growing pollen sacks...i didn't kill that one though..stuck her in a diff. closet with just a 50 watt hps...THIS SHIT IS PISSING ME OFF! i dunno wtf is causeing it!!!...with that said..hows ur bitches doing?!?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice buds! 

By comparing the pics on 2-26-08 and 3-02-08 it looks like ur plants have been in the same spots for a while. its good practice to constantly rotate/re-arrange plants in ur grow room to help with the light distribution and even/equal branching. I dunno if its too late in flowering to make a huge difference, but definitely keep that in mind for ur next grow.


S4$

Edit: Oh and good luck with that apartment, I hope u get it. Im also looking at an apt. hopefully by 4/20 Ill be blowin bleezies on tha balcony.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 4, 2008)

Gnome - wow that really sucks... any idea what may be causing it... your pretty far into flower already, so I dont think it would be cause from previous stress cause from what ive read they usually hermie pretty quickly... Is their any light that gets onto your ladies during the night? That is a big thing that will cause hermies... Have you transplanted or caused them alot of stress lately?

Spittin - Yeah, I think im going to pull them out either tonight or tomorrow and re arrage them and move them around... When I do ill take some new pics so everyone can see their progress, seems like they are still swelling up. nice homie... Im getting a 2 bdroom but I still think im going to use the closet, using a entire bedroom for a grow makes me nervous for some reason, not sure why. Im hoping by 420 ill be blowin bleezies of my homegrown danky mc dank


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 4, 2008)

Well here is a pretty big picture update... Spittin I took them out and moved their spots around so different areas were getting light... Let me know what you think. This is day 29 since I switched to 12/12. Hit me up people 

Here are my four separate ladies to give you an Idea of their differences, then the rest of the pics are just of any one of them.

Big Birtha






Top Muffin






Bouncy Backwood






And last but not least One Time Valentine






 try not to make fun of their names to much, heres the rest 










































Top muffins leaves are curling, thought flushing her would fix the problem but hasnt seemed to, ideas?






















The girls


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

looking sick dude!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks I appreciate it... I wanna see yours!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

i'll try to post some pics. tm!...dude ur "4th pic up from the bottom, up"i dunno if its jsut mee but it looks purple as all hell!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha yeah... its weird... its really not all that purple in person, atleast I dont think... nothing would make me happier than if it starting turning purple though ... Oh that reminds me... My sweet purple seeds shipped out to me today!!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice...Very Nice!
S4$


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks big homie... see anything you think I should be doing or have any suggestions? This is still my first round, still pretty new to things, especially flowering.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 4, 2008)

wow those are really starting to fill in more and fatten up. you have tons of pistils production! they are really green and healthy too.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks king, I really appreciate it!


----------



## vertise (Mar 4, 2008)

looking fat. nice job


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks, whats good with your babies?


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 5, 2008)

yo your plants are kickin serious ass homie..


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

haha thanks, so anyone have any ideas on the curling?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

underwatering maybe? ive seen my leaves curl down befor and my soil was real dry..few hours after i watered they looked fine..i dunno that mightnot be ur prob though...they look healthy man so just keep doing what ur doing and see what happens!..btw i updated my journal if u wanna check it out!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah... I dunno if that the issue though... soil is still pretty damp from the flush... especially the bottom parts


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

sometimes flushing will do more damage be carefull. insted of flushing just give it plain ph water for a couple days that way there is still some nutrients in the soil for the plants. i do this every month to help stop nutrient build up and when i switch nutrients. plants look good any new pic's?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

I can hit up some new pics tonight or tomorrow if you want.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

when ever you can would be cool.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

thinking about goin hydroponic for my next grow... tha sweeeeet purple


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

also... does anyone know if foilar feeding while in the flowering stage is a bad idea? is it bad to get moisture on the buds?


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

looking fuckin sticky. nice job. i use my spray gun daily


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

thats a good question..to me it would seem to not be good..well taste wise after ur harvest..that just my thoughts!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> also... does anyone know if foilar feeding while in the flowering stage is a bad idea? is it bad to get moisture on the buds?


its not really good to spry your plants unless you have to but it washes the crystals off. but people do it i think its really what works best for you. o and make shore you spry under the leaves thats where the plant sucks up water the best and dont spry on the buds or if the lights are on it will burn your plants. good luck


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> looking fuckin sticky. nice job. i use my spray gun daily


Thanks homie... you growing anything currently?



GNOME GROWN said:


> thats a good question..to me it would seem to not be good..well taste wise after ur harvest..that just my thoughts!


Yeah I was thinking the exact same thing. 



bwinn27 said:


> its not really good to spry your plants unless you have to but it washes the crystals off. but people do it i think its really what works best for you. o and make shore you spry under the leaves thats where the plant sucks up water the best and dont spry on the buds or if the lights are on it will burn your plants. good luck


Ok, I wasnt sure thats why I was asking, it seemed like a bad Idea to get it on the buds, glad I asked first


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is a small pic update... These pics are with the light on as I didnt want to take them out (damn laziness) so let me know what ya think, and if you have any suggestions on things I should be doing.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

awsome and thanks for the pic's. good job just keep doing what your doing lol. every grow will just keep getting better and better.


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 5, 2008)

my buds are just starting to prevail. i could very well be wrong about misting during flowering. but also it rains outdoors. rain would beat the crystals off if misting would rub them off. i also remember my outdoor plant last year was outdoor was rained on the wend even blew so hard a few times i had to tape the stalk up where it split. i had crystals all over my buds when i harvested


----------



## vertise (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice man. Really healthy plants. When do you plan on harvesting. Got to give you credit those are going to be some monster buds


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 6, 2008)

lookin good..keep it up


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 6, 2008)

vertise said:


> Nice man. Really healthy plants. When do you plan on harvesting. Got to give you credit those are going to be some monster buds


Haha thanks... who doesnt love comments ... I would assuming ill be harvesting around the end of march, early april. What do you think? Its been 30 days today since I switched to 12/12


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 6, 2008)

im jealous your pics look delicious. how many do you have in your closet? and how much heat builds up with your hps?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice. Good job.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks guys... I have 4 ladies in my closet currently... And the temps range from 75-80 degrees in there... so not to bad... although Im getting a new apartment for my next grow... will be sweet purple... might also be doing hydroponic


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 7, 2008)

you sure do have some pretty girlfriends...... the human one too.

nice job, i saw some earlier pics and got scared for a sec....


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> its not really good to spry your plants unless you have to but it washes the crystals off. but people do it i think its really what works best for you. o and make shore you spry under the leaves thats where the plant sucks up water the best and dont spry on the buds or if the lights are on it will burn your plants. good luck


it does not wash the crystals off..... why do you think you have to use ice water to make bubble hash? 

you should be fine spraying your plants, just check for signs of mold, or spots where water collects that could possibly burn new growth.... not too sure about plants absorbing more from under the leaves...... dosen't make too much sence considering rain dosen't fall up. be sure to spray em down good with a foliar cleaner a week before harvest.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

the plant will make more crytals if you dont spry it. because the plant makes crystals to help keep it self moist and when you spry the leaves the water is keeping the plant moist so it makes less crystals. you use ice water to make bubble hash because the water gets the crystals off lol. like i said find what works best for you.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 7, 2008)

I appreciate the comments guys... Im feeding them this weekend... and will be pulling out for a photoshoot ... yeah boy!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> its not really good to spry your plants unless you have to but it washes the crystals off. but people do it i think its really what works best for you. o and make shore you spry under the leaves thats where the plant sucks up water the best and dont spry on the buds or if the lights are on it will burn your plants. good luck


water washes off THC? this is news to me.. never had that problem with any of my outdoor crop when it rained.

I would say go ahead and spray ur heart out.
I do it 2-3 times per day to keep my humidity up. just make sure U have adequate ventilation and good air circulation in ur grow room and U'll be good.

couple rules of thumb about that:

-never foliar spray nutrients on ur plants, only supplements (superthrive for example is a good supplement to foliar spray before transplanting and cloning.)

-completely stop foliar spraying about 2 weeks prior harvest.



ru8fru said:


> Here is a small pic update... These pics are with the light on as I didnt want to take them out (damn laziness) so let me know what ya think, and if you have any suggestions on things I should be doing.


I got a some what useful tip.

Some digital cameras have an option on them called "white balance". if u have it on ur camera u could play with that option and u should be able to take the "orange" outta the pics. 

if not photoshop also has an option called "white balance" that'll let u adjust the "orange".



S4$


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 7, 2008)

Really? I thought it was ok to foilar feed nutes as long as it wasnt full str. my and the lady are taking them out soon for some pics... anything specific you want me to take shots of?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 7, 2008)

Alright well here is the pics as promised... Hopefully you can see improvement from my last set. Let me know if you see anything wrong, or ideas to make things better. Probably 4-6 weeks from harvest id say... Thoughts? Suggestions?






































































































Group shot!!!


----------



## #1accordfamily (Mar 7, 2008)

sweet.............


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

dam man youve come a long way fast
looking good


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks homie.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 7, 2008)

those are looking great!! your gonna be very satisfied with that harvest when it comes time


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 7, 2008)

haha thanks king... hows your buds doing?


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 7, 2008)

they've been drying in a dark closet for about a day now...i might take a peek in and see how they are doing


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 7, 2008)

looking great, dont get antsy and pull those early. keepit up, late


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks jsgrwn... appreciate it, ill do my best to wait ... and king you should try and snap some shots


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Really? I thought it was ok to foilar feed nutes as long as it wasnt full str. my and the lady are taking them out soon for some pics... anything specific you want me to take shots of?


maybe in veg...maybe. but I wouldnt spray any nutes on the buds during flowering for fear of a foul taste and poor burning qualities. 

I wanna see some shots of the stems, like at the bases. and maybe something for size reference?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2008)

ur doing a fantastic job BTW


----------



## statik (Mar 8, 2008)

No foilar feeding during flower! You can very easily cause mold issues! And the previous post about nasty taste, true! You should never spray anything on flowers. By the way, WOW! You are doing well young growdi (jedi). Keep it up, be patient, and show the girls a lot of love...they will love you back.


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 8, 2008)

youll be tokin sum piff in no time doggy...take a extra big toke for me and my grow..the favor will be returned in a bit...good shit..my plants are doin pretty great..1 is movin real slow though..anyway keep it up and hit me up!!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 8, 2008)

haha thanks guys... Yeah I havent foliar fed them yet, and I figure I wont... Im watering either today or tomorrow. I will pull them out before I do and snap some shots of the stalks and some zoomed out shots with something for size reference.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

if your are going to foiler feed make shore the lights are off. and spraying your plants will cause the plant to make less crystals.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah Ive heard it from both sides so im pretty unsure as of now... but I figure id rather be safe then sorry and not spray them... going to soil feed today in about an hour.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is just a couple pics... Tried to get some where you could see the whole plant... and something to give you an idea on size. Just watered all four of them... Lemme know your thoughts!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 9, 2008)

looking good and delicioso, i just cant wait to find out the sex on my babies


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 9, 2008)

beautifull..just topped one of mine..oh,like your girls nails ,they match your plant


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

awsome pics plant looks killer good job


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks everyone... lovin the comments.


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 9, 2008)

Was just checkin back on your progress dude. Lookin good still man. Haha, i just am waiting for my seeds still but ive got my growroom set-up lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

any new pic's comming? the smell must be gooood.


----------



## apollo19 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey man, 
Plants are looking great! I started mine right around the same time as you, but made a LOT of mistakes along the way. I'd say my plants now, at d35 of flowering, look more like yours did at day 20. It's good to see what mine could have been at this point, but now they're coming along just fine. 
Wonder if yours were stunted at all by some of the issues you ran into?


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 10, 2008)

what kind of soil are u using ? and as 4 that ph soil meter does it work pretty good and were did u get it ? looking good so far and as for your stinky stink problem heres what u can do thats a good deal go to wormsway.com its called a wind tunnel i reccomend the wind tunnel 4 its small and perfect 4 closets but they will have the filter and flange that u need and thats it vawlaa u got odor control (check ur state u might have a worms way ) good luck and check out my journal while ur at it

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 10, 2008)

omg i just looked at ur whole journal are you saying that this is just some commerical seedy weed some swchagg please let me no


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> any new pic's comming? the smell must be gooood.


Yes Ill post up some new pics tonight... I have ran into another issue and hopefully you and some other ppl can detect it.



apollo19 said:


> Hey man,
> Plants are looking great! I started mine right around the same time as you, but made a LOT of mistakes along the way. I'd say my plants now, at d35 of flowering, look more like yours did at day 20. It's good to see what mine could have been at this point, but now they're coming along just fine.
> Wonder if yours were stunted at all by some of the issues you ran into?


Nice I will def. check your grow out... Yeah this is my first go at all this so I have run into a lot of mistakes. I think I just ran into another, Like I said ill post some pics up tonight when I get off work and see what the issue may be. Im sure that the issues I had preflower did stunt my growth, and caused more males then I should have had.



grodrowithme said:


> omg i just looked at ur whole journal are you saying that this is just some commerical seedy weed some swchagg please let me no


Yeah its just random bagseed Ive gotten from different sacks, why? lol... and I believe in one of the earlier pages there is a couple pictures and descriptions on the soil choice.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2008)

Well here is the update... It has good and bad news alike in it. There Is an issue with 2 of my 4 ladies, which Im not sure of. Temps are normal, got a little high this morning while I was at work, but nothing I think would cause this. Was thinking it could have been a nute burn as I fed them last night, but It was going on prior just not a major... so any Ideas, thoughts, or suggestions on that would be extremely helpful. 

*The Issue (Day 34 since the switch)
*








































*






Bud Shots!!!

*








































*
Group Shots!!!

*






























I like this pic





*
Best news yet, the seeds have arrived, purple here I come!

*




































Hit me up!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

whats going on with the leaves?!?..buds look damn good though! where did u order ur seeds from..im kinda ify on ordering seeds offline with my cc


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 10, 2008)

> _
> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.
> _ Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis (brown spotting) beginning in the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin or tip and progressing inward between the veins.


according to PLANT ABUSE CHART


its pretty common in flowering, seems kinda early tho.


-they say its caused by too much Ca, Cl, or ammonia nitrogen. so _if_ u havent been pH'ing ur water nows a good time to start. tap water is known to leave calcium residue when it evaporates. (its the ring left around the pot when ur boiling water. it can change depending on ur area.) left on the roots it can cause lock outs. 

which reminds me, when was the last time U flushed?


heres the remedy:



> This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil.
> If the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter.



at first I woulda guessed it was a phosphorus def, but that means that ur buds woulda been under developed, and obviously theyre not. 

but if it were my call I'd jus do a lil trimming.


good call on the purps. how long did they take to arrive? those skunkXhaze are gonna be monsters. even if u cross it with the purp u might end up with a sativa dominant beasts.

great job so far. best of luck

S4$


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2008)

not a clue... ordered the seeds from the seed boutique... it was my first time and it went beautifully... got here in a week.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2008)

haha thanks spittin... flushed a week ago... and the PH of my water is correct... so thats why im so stumbled. and they only took one week to arrive it was perfect.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 10, 2008)

just get rid of the sick leaves...at cut back on any booster you may be using ...imo


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2008)

booster? as in nutes? was looking at those mg deficiency pics and they are extremely similar... although the nutes Im using have mg in them... is it just not enough? or is it just not the issue? Should I just take a gallon of PH'd water and put a tsp of Epsom salt in it and spray the shit out of my ladies? will this be a problem with the buds? Sorry for all the question, most of which are probably stupid, but im still extremely new to this, especially problem solving, and locating the correct issues.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2008)

I did cut of some of the deader leaves btw.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 11, 2008)

thoughts or ideas?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a pic update. lemme know what you think. I trimmed up some of the more damaged leafs so I hope this issue doesnt continue. 



































































*I really like this pic *


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 11, 2008)

looking good very good lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 11, 2008)

dont panic or anything. its normal to see this in flowering. CALI and I both agree that U should just trim the leaves and continue flowering. I dunno what he meant by 'booster' tho. 

I have dreams of buds like this


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 11, 2008)

its cool how all the bud looks diff. the pic that u said u like "bud looks bomb!"


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 11, 2008)

haha thanks everyone for the replies... yeah I cut off some of the leaves... not sure about the booster either... think I should spray with a Epsom salt solution? there are some leaves that are damaged but not like extremely... keep? or destroy? thanks!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 11, 2008)

those look fantastic!! i'm jealous of your HPS haha


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Ru8fru, I was just wondering if the package actually had the Logitech G5 written on it like in this picture or if that was just something of yours on top of it?


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 12, 2008)

c'mon swat, that's just covering the name and addy part


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 12, 2008)

lol what dark said... itd be tite is ever order came with G5 weights


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 12, 2008)

Niiiice Bro....ohhh I Cant Wait Till Mines Are Ready To Flower..i Say Three Weeks And Ill Be Ready..


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 12, 2008)

Forgot To Ask....when You Plan On Starting That Purple...let Me Know Cuz I Want In.....hit Me Up


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 12, 2008)

probably mid may going to start those purple and the original haze x skunk 1


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 12, 2008)

good bro..i also plan on doin some outdoor this year..my fim was succseful to if that matters...keep up the good work..hows that smell eh eh??


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 12, 2008)

smell is dank... three of the plants have a similar fruity smell and the biggest one just has a dank smell of pure chronic... different strain im assuming, or pheno. 

p.s. im growing those indoors in may


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 12, 2008)

i bet it is dank looks it lol


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 13, 2008)

wow..im growin bagseed also (for the experience) and if i get more than 1 female i will be interested in looking out for the different smells leaf shapes and things like that..your doin great, keep it up and wish me luck homie


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 13, 2008)

*im missing something somewhere maybe yall can help.ive never had my plants that fat at a young age!!!!an inch between growth.6 inches with that many leaves .whats the secret





hook a cracker up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 13, 2008)

my 1 plant is like 4 inches with 6 nodes and branches everywhere..all i can say is if your usin cfl's keep the lights 1-4 incess above you plant..i assume ru8fru will also tell you that depending on your lighting MH,HPS,CFL.LED, or whatever you got your plants will strech if the light is to far and becouse of heat variations between these different light types all the heights at which to keep your lights varies also...LED's, and CFL's PRODUCE SMALL AMOUNTS OF HEAT SO KEEP LiGHTS A FEW INCHES ABOVE PLANT(forgot i was in caps)..but with hps type lights you need to relly rais the light and these are not usually recommended for seedlings but will work if you decide to use it


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 13, 2008)

*thats why. i have to keep my lighting high to keep from toasting them.thanx bros will start using cfl's for seedlings*


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 13, 2008)

no prob..im here to help..but lets not hijack my homies journal..lol


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 13, 2008)

badboybabyface said:


> my 1 plant is like 4 inches with 6 nodes and branches everywhere..all i can say is if your usin cfl's keep the lights 1-4 incess above you plant..i assume ru8fru will also tell you that depending on your lighting MH,HPS,CFL.LED, or whatever you got your plants will strech if the light is to far and becouse of heat variations between these different light types all the heights at which to keep your lights varies also...LED's, and CFL's PRODUCE SMALL AMOUNTS OF HEAT SO KEEP LiGHTS A FEW INCHES ABOVE PLANT(forgot i was in caps)..but with hps type lights you need to relly rais the light and these are not usually recommended for seedlings but will work if you decide to use it


Glad to see your using your knowledge pimp... likin it


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 13, 2008)

Plants are looking ok... Here is a couple pics... took with light on in closet though cause I was lazy


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

woot woot for shore nice plants.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 14, 2008)

Alright well he is a nice size pic update. Learning more and more about my hydro, building my own custom drip setup. Should work great and very excited to do it. Here are the ladies. Although I notcied something ontop of the soil on one of my ladies... Any idea what it is? Its white... and I'm kinda suspicious of it. Thoughts or suggestions would be great!

*Here is a couple pics of it - Let me know












Here is the bud porno 



























































































*


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont know if that is some mold shit or what but buds look amazing...doin great!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 14, 2008)

buds look good...but they wont if you let that powdery mildew take over...hydrogen peroxide to kill it..


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope its not mold... but that was my first thought to  thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 14, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> buds look good...but they wont if you let that powdery mildew take over...hydrogen peroxide to kill it..


shit! I knew it was something bad... so what causes this? and just pour hydrogen peroxide on top of it or??? I only see it on this one... but I see a tiny bit on another... should I do this "cure" to all 4 plants?


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 14, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Glad to see your using your knowledge pimp... likin it


thanks man..and your buds are lookin sweet....gettin fat and sugary..keep it up and you will be like this>> in noo time at all


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

looking good for shore. awsome job


----------



## vertise (Mar 14, 2008)

looks juicy like a nice steak. Keep it up.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 14, 2008)

anyone have more suggestions on that issue? thanks for stopping by!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

it looks like its only where you watered it. i would scratch some of it off your soil and look at it under a scope. have you smelled it or is it fuzzy.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 14, 2008)

havent smelt it or inspected to much... just noticed it about a week ago...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 14, 2008)

does the white stuff go all they way down to the bottom of your pot? if not just scoop out the white stuff and replace it with new soil. or maybe its salt build up do you shake up the water before you feed the plants?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 14, 2008)

not sure if it goes all the way down... how could I check? lol... and yeah I shake


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 15, 2008)

no ideas???


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

just take out all the loose soil off the top..if its not white under it then u should be fine..just add some fresh soil back to them after


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 15, 2008)

doesnt seem like that would cure it... cali said hydrogen peroxcide... but I dont really know what he meant.... and will this effect my buds?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 15, 2008)

yea peroxide will work as a temporary remedy for now. it wont harm the buds but dont over do it. add about 2 tsp per gallon to ur next watering and pour it over the soil. make sure u dont get any on the plants.

peroxide will temporarily sterilize the soil. it should last a cpl weeks and help fight off that mold.
good luck

S4$


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 15, 2008)

thats if its mold lol. when you get a chance scoop out some of the white stuff and smell it if it smells nasty you have mold. how often do you change your water?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 15, 2008)

constantly... ok tomorrow ill make my g/f sniff it, lmao


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

if it is or isnt mold...i would still scoop the loose soil off the top!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah im going too... it wouldnt be a problem to get on my skin would it?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 15, 2008)

i dunno man..just make sure u wash ur hands real good when ur done!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 16, 2008)

hey there, those are all looking very good!! the buds are starting to get really fat and frosty. any estimates on harvest date yet?


----------



## highdro (Mar 16, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> anyone?


How long did u run the flourecents 4?before the hps.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 16, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> hey there, those are all looking very good!! the buds are starting to get really fat and frosty. any estimates on harvest date yet?


Probably about a week into april I will chop em down 



highdro said:


> How long did u run the flourecents 4?before the hps.


Like 3 weeks or so I think


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 16, 2008)

i had mold in a couple of my plants (i guess from overwatering) but they looked like little yellow balls like some kind of insect egg clusters but it was yellow , the white stuff does look like salt buildup but i've never personally seen it build up on top of the soil like that 
i'm interested to see how it turns out good luck.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 16, 2008)

lol how do you get the salt buildup out? I heard flushing but Ive tried that... ideas? Im going to take a trip to home depot to look at some stuff for my new hydro setup... and then Im going to take the ladies out and scrape that shit off the top... smell it... see what I think. ad snap some shizzots! stay tuned big homies.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 16, 2008)

A review of Cannabis diseases

list marijuana diseases, bugs, and mentions in a list of things "powdery mildew"

*Fungi
* As mentioned above, at least 88 species of fungi attack _Cannabis _and more are being discovered every year (McPartland & Hughes 1994, McPartland & Cubeta 1996). By far the most significant is gray mold, caused by _Botrytis cinerea _(teleomorph _Botryotinia fuckeliana_). B. cinerea thrives in temperate regions with high humidity and cool to moderate temperatures. Under these conditions gray mold can reach epidemic proportions and completely destroy a _Cannabis _crop within a week (Barloy & Pelhate 1962). _B. cinerea _attacks many crop plants and weed species worldwide.
Gray mold presents in three scenarios, depending on plant maturity and cultivar. Seedlings succumb to damping off, discussed below. In fiber cultivars gray mold presents as a stem disease. It arises as a gray-brown mat of mycelium which becomes covered by masses of conidia (fungal spores). Stems become chlorotic at margins of the mat. Enzymes released by _B. cinerea _reduce stems to soft shredded cankers. Stems often snap at canker sites. Gray mold may encircle and girdle stems, wilting everything above the canker. Fiber varieties become more susceptible after canopy closure. In field experiments in the Netherlands the disease was found from the beginning of July (Van der Werf and Van Geel, 1994). Van der Werf _et al_. (1995) note Hungarian Kompolti Hibrid TC is more susceptible to gray mold than other fiber varieties. Dempsey (1975) says the Russian cultivars JUS-1 and JUS-7 are resistant, but these may no longer be available (de Meijer 1995).
In drug cultivars, gray mold infests flowering tops. Large moisture-retaining female buds are most susceptible. Fan leaflets first turn yellow and wilt, then pistils begin to brown. Whole inflorescences soon become enveloped in a fuzzy gray mycelium then degrade into a gray-brown slime. Drug varieties are most susceptible during flowering near harvest time. Dense tightly-packed buds of _Cannabis afghanica _Clarke tend to hold moisture and easily rot (Clarke 1987). Afghan cultivars evolved in very arid conditions and have no resistance to gray mold. This unfavorable trait is often expressed in hybrids that have only a small percentage of _C. afghanica _Clarke heritage.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ appreciate it


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 16, 2008)

no prob man i'm curious myself


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 16, 2008)

dont know much about mold, but i vcant wait for those pics


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 16, 2008)

Alright well here is the update. I ripped the top soil off and smelt it... just smelt like soil, nothing stood out to me. I also touched it... and it came off on my hands easy, like it wasnt really attached to the soil to much. and it was just on the top lair of the soil, didnt go down. Any ideas? These discoveries kinda strays me away from mold and more twords a salt buildup but im a noob so pros are welcome. Let me know if you have any ideas on when I should harvest as well

*Its day 40 since I switched to 12/12


































































































*I also had to attempt my first tie job, a couple lower stems were falling over... heh


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 16, 2008)

good it doesent go down to the bottom. i dont think it was mold probley salt build up because wouldent the mold have been on the stem too? anyway plants look awsome so do the pic's good luck


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 16, 2008)

nice..i give it no more than 2 1/2 weeks..i dont think thats mold either..i always hear about bud rot from mold and i woul think it would attack the moist buds or roots..mold/fungi likes dark and moist..so 12/12 with juicy buds=mold/fungi coming to the best of us,but i dont think its came to you..good luck, you'll be fine


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for stopping buy guys


----------



## LeSpliff (Mar 16, 2008)

wow. some plants. what kinda light you using? do you feed them? if so whachause?

tia

Give pot a chance.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 16, 2008)

haha thanks... 400wat hps... and feeding them flora nova nutes


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow those are looking fantastic!! tons and tons of white hairs everywhere. i'd give them atleast 10 more days. also...how do you like the flora nova nutes? i plan on going to the hydro store soon and picking up some flowering nutes. i just threw 2 females into the flowering room last night at midnight. 

i was leaning towards the fox farms tiger bloom, but my local store also carries the flora nova line. but it is a bit more expensive.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 17, 2008)

Flora Nova has been amazing for me... but its all ive tried so I may be biast


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 17, 2008)

Tried getting some trich pics... but if was harddddd... thoughts?
































I know the pics are really bad... it was hard


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful plants, ru8fru! Those trichs look like they're getting into the milky/translucent stage, so you could be harvesting pretty soon! I hope someday I can afford an HPS setup in place of my current CFLs. 

I'm jealous of you for having an SLR. I've been pining after a Digital Rebel XTi for a couple years now, and it'll be a couple more before it's cheap enough that I could afford it. Unless life after college is better to me than I plan, which would be nice.

You're in the home stretch, and you're going to have a huge yield! Congratulations, and feel free to keep giving me tips if you have any.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 17, 2008)

haha Thanks... this is still my first time so I'm still learning as much as you homie. Actually it aint even my camera, lol, its my g/f's friends. I stole a magnifier from work and just used that with the camera... kinda worked, but like I said they look shitty, ill try more in the near future. Lol im not totally sure on a harvest date... looking at about 3 more weeks... and whats your guess on yield? Cause I'm not sure on that either lol.


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 18, 2008)

well i said 2 1/2 weeks so lets see if were right..got some new pics im bout to put up of the plants..there doin great..stop by and holla at me..keep it up, and if i were you id def sample like a gram of that shit..maybe one of the smallest loweer branches..


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 18, 2008)

I was thinking of trying that... but all my branches are thriving and growing still... I dont wanna sell one short, ya know?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

dont do it bro..it wont even taste that good cause the nutes...u need to feed just water for 2 weeks before harvest!..maybe a flush or 2..get all that nute taste out!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah... Im on the fence about it... ideas on a harvest date?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 18, 2008)

if you wana cut a sample cut one your plant is close to harvest anyway and im shore you will get high. the only way to learn is from doing it just cut off a bowl pack's worth any more and you WILL GET A HEADACKE


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 18, 2008)

lol... ok... but dont cut a whole a whole stem worth.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

u made it this far bro..just wait a few more weeks!..it'll be well worth it!... i ordered a 600watt digital hps/mh system and that shit came in today!!! i'll post some pics soon!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 19, 2008)

damn son!!! conversion bulb? or? that effin schweet


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 19, 2008)

Could I just cut a nug off for a sample or do I have to do a whole stem worth?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

i would just cut a nug


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats what I did, just cut a nug... Pics will be up in a couple mins.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

chea son!!! heres the link to the system i bought High Tech Garden Supply with the bulbs i got for it and a 50 foot roll of mylar,it came out to $359.97


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 19, 2008)

Well here is a update. Its day 43 since 12/12. Tried getting an assortment of different pics, bud, height, group, and some trich pics. Im curious on your oppinions of a harvest date... and my watering schedule from this point, figure ill give them one more bloom nutes feeding then flush from then on? how much should I flush? How often? Any thoughts on harvest is what I need, cause its my next obstacle!

*Snip Snip - Snipped a lower bud for my g/f to sample
















*How long should I have it hanging before we smoke it?

*Bud and Group Shots

















































































And last but def. not least, some trich photos - Really need help here! Ready or not Ready?









































*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice pic's and plants man. i hope that the sample gets you and your girl nice and high you earned it. awsome job


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 19, 2008)

lol thanks bwinn... really appreciate it.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lol thanks bwinn... really appreciate it.


no problem when i was growing my first plant me and my girl went sample crazy lol but i know better now. cant wate for the smoke report


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

looking sweet dude! i hope my ladies fill in nice these last few weeks with the 600watt hps!!! i'll have some pics up tm so u can check it out!...i was so pumped when that shit came in...i slaped it together rite away and gave the ladies what they been waiting for!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 19, 2008)

nice gnome... so bwinn or gnome... any idea how long I should let that hang b4 smoking it? ideas on harvest date? when I should start flushing? How much to flush? How often to flush? and how do the trichs look? clear still? cloudy? didnt see any amber


----------



## funnyguy (Mar 20, 2008)

i would wait 3-4 days at least but 5-6 would be nicer. Great Job man youve came along way.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 20, 2008)

Those trichs are beautiful, but still look more transparent than translucent amber. Just keep an eye on them and keep the pics coming! I pray my plants look half as good as yours!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 20, 2008)

those are looking great ru8fu!!! you've come along way since the seedlings hahah. the nuggest looks very nice also. i'd say let it dry for atleast 5 days to really dry it up. as for flushing, i always just gave them water until it was coming out of the holes in the pots. i've also heard pour in water until the water coming out of the holes in the pots is clear.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys... Yeah im probably going to wait about 2.5-3 more weeks. feeding them their last bloom nute dose either tomorrow or somtime this weekend then its flushing from then... will probably wait a couple more days for the sample to fully dry to... wish me luck homies!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 20, 2008)

let that bud dry for about 5 days. it doesnt have to be crunchy dry, just dry enough that it will burn without having to re-light it a bunch of times.

but remember, 

no heat (no oven, dryer, toaster oven, and definitely not the microwave.) thatll drastically kill the thc, the taste, and the smell. 

no fans (although U do need good air flow over the drying bud, direct blowing should be avoided at all cost) or itll make ur bud smell and taste like hay.

no light (keep the bud in a dark, well ventilated area. free of moisture, mold and pests.)


curing is a personal preference, ive found that bud thats been cured is _slightly_ more potent than bud that hasnt been cured. but i believe it varies from strain to strain. but if ur only gonna be growing bagseed then it really doesnt matter, it is what it is.


great looking shots BTW, I say maybe another week and a half, 2 weeks max till harvest. any later and ur trichs are gonna be mostly amber.
good luck 


S4$


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply... how much of the leafs should I cut off b4 I hang dry? hang the whole stem correcT?


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

yes hang the hole stem. and just cut off the big fan leafs then let it dry and once the smaller laefs are crispy probley 4 or more days i cut those and its into jars. try to touch the buds as little as you can. hope this helps


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I havent even flushed yet...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Well I havent even flushed yet...


 i thought you where asking how to trim them before you dry lol


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 20, 2008)

oh... sorry... I was baked... misread the answer


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 20, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> oh... sorry... I was baked... misread the answer


happens to me all the time no worrie's


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 21, 2008)

Just fed them their last bloom nute dose.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Just fed them their last bloom nute dose.


cool not long now


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 21, 2008)

yep... bout 2 weeks. maybe 2 and a half.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

2 weeks is good. have you tryed your sample yet?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 21, 2008)

nope... most likely going to tomorrow... still kinda smelled like chemicals.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> nope... most likely going to tomorrow... still kinda smelled like chemicals.


ya that dont really go away but it fades thats why i only try nugz not whole branchs


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 21, 2008)

hahahah my g/f just smoked my sample.... she said she is high. She said it feels like a strong body high...  woot, Im just happy she got high. plus, that tiny little nug (weighed like .5) filled up 2 full bong rips for her, its pretty dense stuff!!!! YAY IM SUPER STOKED! and so is she.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> hahahah my g/f just smoked my sample.... she said she is high. She said it feels like a strong body high...  woot, Im just happy she got high. plus, that tiny little nug (weighed like .5) filled up 2 full bong rips for her, its pretty dense stuff!!!! YAY IM SUPER STOKED! and so is she.


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol thats cool man how was the tast? and just think its gonna be stronger then that.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 21, 2008)

I warned her that it would be bad... but she said it didnt taste bad, couldnt taste chemicals or anything. but she did take it out of a bong, so I got filtered.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 22, 2008)

that is some cool shit


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 22, 2008)

I know im so super stoked on it


----------



## vertise (Mar 22, 2008)

Your bud pics from page 56 looks great. Keep up the good work


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks man... they look good this morning... they took welll to the watering, I think they were thirsty


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 25, 2008)

hows everything going bro?!? u must be getting stoked cause i know i am! were both rite around the corner from harvesting!!! i wish we could meet up and blaze!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 25, 2008)

Hell ya Im excited!!! Even more excited that one of my plants the buds are starting to turn purple... Got some pics for everyone, sorry for the random blurriness, my camera was really tweaking out. Ideas on when to start flushing? And how the bud looks?


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 25, 2008)

uhhh ohhhh how many people know bout yer grow...
looks tasty man


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 25, 2008)

Fucking gorgeous, ru8fru. You can definitely spot the purple in some of those pics! I'm really excited for you, bro. It's so close to harvest I'll bet you're counting down the minutes.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 25, 2008)

I know I cant effin wait... thinking about one more week, then starting the flush process. Thoughts? How about guess on yield? Thanks the purple is neat, its starting from the lower buds and rising quickly, it wasnt there 2 days ago!  and only me and my g/f cbraaszsy, oh and all of you


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 26, 2008)

almost there man plants are awsome they look so good.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOO SICK!!! plants look beautiful dude! ur gunna be one happy camper when u smoke those buds!..i would start flushing now..i flushed mines yesturday..ima let the soil dry up then flush them again!...then once the soil is dry again i'll prob harvest!..1-2 more weeks max for the both of us!!! wooooop wooooop!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 26, 2008)

How are your trichs looking? Its hard for me to detect. Thinking about waiting till next friday to start flushing... then flush for two weeks... then give them three days of nothing (to dry up) and then harvest on 4/20... Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions? Also, anybody have any idea what Im going to be getting for yield? Thanks for all the comments guys! I hope more purple shows up, any idea why It did in the first place? Strain related maybe?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont really have anything stong enough to scope in at the trichs..im just kinda guesstimateing....im gunna cut my colas off first then let the lower buds go for a few more days!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah... I just dont wanna harvest to early... Im figuring about 6-9 weeks of flowering, and today is about week 6.5... so we will see.. Thoughts on yeild?


----------



## BigBuddahBud (Mar 26, 2008)

this gives me hope, im growing bag seeds too


your look great
good job, hope the smoke is good


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks big, I hope so to. You got a journal going?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 26, 2008)

fuckin sick buds you got there bro. im growing bagseed too. my hairs are starting to tun purple along with the stems. i hope i get a nice fat cola. you should check out my pics.

idk why i put the pics into the problem thread. but got the problems handled. but check it out bro. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/60004-i-need-help-seriously.html


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is a quick pic update homies, thoughts, ideas, suggestions welcome.


----------



## doctorRobert (Mar 28, 2008)

dude very nice almost ready eh?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

looking bomb son!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 28, 2008)

I think so, although not fully sure, what you guys think? Like the purple?


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 28, 2008)

That purple is mouth-watering. Can't be much longer before you hack them down now!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 28, 2008)

Im starting the flushing process on sunday... nobody has any ideas on yeild?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 28, 2008)

theres like 300 + grams there


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

what? no way! thatd be like... 10 ounces or so... Im not expect more than an ounce per plant.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 29, 2008)

oh nigga. your gonna get more than 2 ounces off each one. trust me. i bet you a bud lol.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

Fuck thatd be awesome, I really hope so!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 29, 2008)

well shit yo. i got faith for you man. your gonna weightout about maybe 315.9. write that down and see if thats right when you weight it all out.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

lmao... maybe wet, defintely not dry... Im flushing tomorrow I think, depending on how my girl feels, we went and got her wisdom teeth ripped out yesterday, she isnt doing to well so wish her good luck, she cant smoke! eek! I watched the surgery too, fucced up!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 29, 2008)

your girlfriend? i got all 4 of my yanked. it was soofuckd. but when i got home i smoked like 8 bowls lol haha


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

yup yup....


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 29, 2008)

an who said she cant smoke. tell her to blaze it up
she will feel better lol


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 29, 2008)

Hell, my surgeon TOLD me to toke mad pot when I got home.

Or maybe the anesthetic hadn't worn off yet.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 29, 2008)

its bad to smoke for the first 24 hours after getting teeth riped out....im addicted to butts and weed..so it was kinda hard for me..i smoked a butt once i got out the doctors office...just tell her to rinse her mouth with scope real good after shes done blazein...she should be fine!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 29, 2008)

i smoked a blunt a few hours after i got my wisdom teeth pulled out. it didn't affect me at all. but i did get the munchies afterwards and ate some potato chips....not a good idea when you have stiches in your mouth. but i'm still alive


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 29, 2008)

And never underestimate the power of that cleaning syringe they gave her for cleaning out the holes. Make sure she does that at least twice a day, for the love of god... dry sockets BLOW ASS.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 29, 2008)

cleaning syringe? they never game me one of those. bastards


----------



## Devilreject1 (Mar 29, 2008)

me neither.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

lmao... yeah... she got them pulled on thursday so two days ago and is feeling a bit better today... still sluggish tho


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 29, 2008)

damn man. that sucks she probally cant open her mouth huh. sucks for you man. cant get no head for a while. haha just messin with you!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah she is starting to feel a bit better tho... I duno, back to teh plants, yield ideas? thoughts on my buds? Think itll get us high? Which plant do you guys like the best?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 29, 2008)

well yo. take some more pics of them. then ill deside witch one i like. lol. and deffentaly(shit i cant spell im sooo higH) it will get you hgh. like i said maybe 200-350+ grams yo. all plants together then yes. but take some new pics.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 29, 2008)

hey can we get a group shot in the room with the lights on...its been a while!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

you want pics with the lights on?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 29, 2008)

ya with all the plants togther. so wecould see witch ones we like:]


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

K I think pics with the light on distorts what their really like a bit but ill go snag some of the closet in about a half n hour, gotta make my girl mac n cheese


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 29, 2008)

do work son!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

mac n cheese done and snapped some quick pics of the closet with the light on, lemme know your thoughts!























































































woot on temps!


----------



## cannaboy (Mar 29, 2008)

WELL WE ALL KNOW UR GONNA BE HIGH AS FUKK FOR A LONG PERIOD OF TYME!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 29, 2008)

<3 really? I effin hope so!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 30, 2008)

those are lookin so fuckin good dude. you did a fantastic job with all of those ladies. now just flush, dry and cure and you'll be gettin so stoned


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey going to flush today, what amount should I start flushing with?


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 30, 2008)

i usually just flushed until the water coming out the bottom of the pot was almost clear


----------



## statik (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow! Those little girls are getting so big! Yeah, you will keep your head happy for some time with that stash! You just keep giving them love my friend....you have done a great job for a first grow with bagseed! Can't wait to see what you pull off in the future...peace...


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah king, but usually you do like a certain amount of gallons directly related to the size of your pots, Im not sure.


----------



## statik (Mar 30, 2008)

As for your yield question....dude I pulled 4 plants recently and got just over a QP... Yours look like they have around twice the weight that mine did....your gonna pull around two O's per plant....dry weight...well I am off to medicate...the purple krush calls my name....


----------



## statik (Mar 30, 2008)

Kings method works fine as long as your soil mix (substrate) doesn't retain too much water....or you can go by the volume of the bucket.....either way works....


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, wow, If I got 2 oz's per plant I would be in heaven


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 30, 2008)

how you and the plants doing ru8fru


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

good going to get some water, then im taking them out to start flush, Ill make sure to snap some pics, anything specific you guys want?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 30, 2008)

use a gallon of water for every gallon of soil..so if u had 3 gallon pots then flush with 3 gallons of water..water should be crystal clear by the time ur on the last gallon..good luck!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

Im in 5 gallon pots... yeah thats what I figured... So ill probably only be able to flush two today and two tomorrow, cause I dont have enough water.


----------



## Hemperor (Mar 30, 2008)

Page63 iz WOW, 'da an$wer. I $till need to look, but .....I'm jealou$. $een Jack Herer - Popular Mechanics yet ??? I could li$t $OOO many, but they get tra$hed, 'da TRUTH hurt'z


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 30, 2008)

use ur tap water man...just make sure u adjust the ph...water where im at is like 7.0...i didn't do nuttin to it...just dumped into the pots..i remember reading that some people flush in there bath tubs...u could always do that too..good luck!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, I just dont wanna give them bad water... ive got 13 gallons of 6.5 Ph'd water... it will take 20 gallons to flush all 4 plants... suppose I could use the first 2 gallons of shitty PH water then the rest good on them? I dunno, eating with my girl so hit me up with ideas asap!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 30, 2008)

do whatyou just said man. flush with that bad water or what not and use the rest on the other 2 plants


----------



## tech209 (Mar 30, 2008)

fuck good job man!!!!!!!!!..........


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright in the middle of flushing, got one plant down, starting on the other three.. will probably take about another hour but then ill put pics up of the process so make sure to peep them out, they will be good to, because it will focus on each plant particularly so you can get an idea of each one of the four I have, and tell me which one is the best


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 30, 2008)

for sure homie.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

Well here is the big Picture Update. Here is my agenda rundown, I flushed today, will be doing another big flush on Tuesday. Then Im watering this next sat, and the sat after that (which will be the 12th) then Im going to let them dry up till the 18th and chop them that weekend. Stealing that magnifier from work tomorrow again to check the trichs. Other than that everything seems to be on track, the flush went well, and here are the promised pic, each set is separated by plant so it gives you a better idea on individuality, which one you guys like the best? 

*Plant 1 (Turning purple)






































































*






*Plant 2 (really fat buds)



















































Plant 3 (long buds and cola)



















































Plant 4 (Heavy resin production, only red hairs)














































*Well whatcha think??? Ideas, thoughts, and suggestions are what I love!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 30, 2008)

man i cant even choose witch one i like the best. damn. maybe the purple one. or the red hairs only. that plant is hott.:] postin new pics up in my threads. you can really see the redish purple hairs:]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 30, 2008)

i like the first one..that shit looks like its got maaaaaaaaaad crystals..from the pics..i think the first one looks the whitest! white is what i like! that shit looks potent!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 30, 2008)

haha thanks for the love guys, hit me up more often~!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 31, 2008)

no love? ouch! Well checked the trichs, looked mostly milky, some clear, and a random amber here and there... So I might be harvesting a little early, but Im on a time restriction and there isnt much I can do


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Mar 31, 2008)

What Do You Mean Your On A Time Restriction? Why Is That?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 31, 2008)

out of my apt. at the end of april


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 31, 2008)

Dude, you'll be more than straight to get out of there by the end of April. Your current plan has you chopping on the 18th anyway, so you should have plenty of leeway. They're looking awesome, though. I can't really choose a favorite, since purple, fat buds, and red hairs are 3 of my favorite things anyway!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 31, 2008)

just like the spice girls............I want to taste them all


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 31, 2008)

haha hell yah!!! lovin the comments homies! going to try and flush again tomorrow, if not then wednesday. The purple is taking over that one plant!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello
Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
Healthy Plants.
Love You're Work.
-JiJi


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 1, 2008)

cheeeeeea booooooooooi! ur the man son!..BEAUTIFUL FIRST GROW!... i can't wait to see the final product!i see that u'll be choping on the 18th..i'll be choping 1 week b4 u.."the 12th" have my bitches dryed up and ready for 4-20-08!!! i love how everything is falling together!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Hello
> Greetings From The Far East -South Korea
> Healthy Plants.
> Love You're Work.
> -JiJi


what up, appreciate the comment, wow that is far away! You growing?

and yeah gnome, Im super excited... Although me and my g/f just broke up... so that really sucks, but its working itself out. Oh well, more for me! yeah youll be smokin on 4/20 and ill be chopping them down on 4/20, atleast were both spending time with our ladies, although yours is more fun


----------



## Gloryfades (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry about the girlfriend, man, I definitely know how that goes. But "more for you" is exactly right! Just keep everything positive.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah trying to keep that attitude up, but as you know its rough. Hey man I peeped your thread, hit it up, posted some thoughts.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 1, 2008)

damn dude thats a bummer about ur girl...what happend if u dont mind me asking?!?...as long as u guys r on good terms still ur good!...some bitches get crazy during break ups..u dont wanna get thrown under the bus when ur so close!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah its all good, she isnt to crazy. I work with her mom, and that just created a world of fucking drama... so I ended it. plus she wouldnt say anything, especially since I work with her mom, she knows I would ruin her life


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 1, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> damn dude thats a bummer about ur girl...what happend if u dont mind me asking?!?...as long as u guys r on good terms still ur good!...some bitches get crazy during break ups..u dont wanna get thrown under the bus when ur so close!


THROW EM UNDER THE BUS!

lol

back in the day they used to call me "Mr. F.A.B." - Mr. fuck a bitch. 

google search "cop and blow"




ru8fru said:


> yeah its all good, she isnt to crazy. I work with her mom, and that just created a world of fucking drama... so I ended it. plus she wouldnt say anything, especially since I work with her mom, she knows I would ruin her life


I could see it now.. "did ur daughter ever tell U about our time in the jacuzzi?!":Hump: Giggity Giggity






lol

whatever ur doin man keep it up! nice work with the ladies


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

lmao, Fabby Davis, the SOP!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW...I MEAN WOW...

Ok..I just finished reading your endeavors from beginning to end and yea, WOW. Loved the fighting you had going on in the beginning! I love to see people duke it out and get owned - LOL! But yea, man you sure have come along way from your plants being damn near dead, I mean DEAD! Hell, you and your girl even broke up, this was kinda like watching an episode of Big Brother or some other reality shit. I can't wait to see all this shit weighed out, I bet it feels good when you look at those beauty's. 

Anyways, I'm like 11 days from sprout on my gals (let's hope their gals) and hope they do well. They seem to be doing excellent. I loved reading your journal cuz it has helped answer many questions I have had. I always like to sit back, blaze a fatty, and read ppls journals. I'm pretty fucken stoned so I'm gonna stop babling....

LOL @ cop and blow

HEH, HEH, ALRRRIIIGGGHHT!

Duece man!

 GrnMan


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> WOW...I MEAN WOW...
> 
> Ok..I just finished reading your endeavors from beginning to end and yea, WOW. Loved the fighting you had going on in the beginning! I love to see people duke it out and get owned - LOL! But yea, man you sure have come along way from your plants being damn near dead, I mean DEAD! Hell, you and your girl even broke up, this was kinda like watching an episode of Big Brother or some other reality shit. I can't wait to see all this shit weighed out, I bet it feels good when you look at those beauty's.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks man, yeah its quite a fuckin journey. Alot of ppl have helped me through it, and im extremely greatful for that. And yeah its crazy looking at them now, especially to what they were at. fuck, this is all new, ordered seeds, stare at them everyday, doing a hydro drip system in may.... So its a constant battle lmao... Just chillin and learning big homie, def. hit me up more tho!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 1, 2008)

> Just chillin and learning big homie, def. hit me up more tho!


Foe show! So you went HPS and some cfl's all the way through? I can't remember I'm real stoned!

So how was it growing in the apt, I guess you didn't have any unexpected visits? I'm in an apt as well. Did the smell ever get to overwhelming, like stink up the whole joint?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

started with T5 then HPS. Growing in the apt. has been alright. My dad came over a couple time in the beginning but it went alright, he didnt notice. The bad thing about it is that the more your around it the more you get used to the smell... I have had friends come over and tell me it wreaks outside on my lvl and inside... So the smell must be strong, and it seeks into my clothes!!! 

BAD NEWS THOUGH PEOPLE, WAS MOVING THEM AROUND AND BROKE OFF A PRETTY BIG BRANCH ON ONE OF MY PLANTS... CUT IT OFF CAUSE THERE WAS NO REVIVING IT... WHAT SHOULD I DO???


----------



## Halflife3636 (Apr 1, 2008)

dry it and smoooke it homie


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 1, 2008)

UPDATE: just cut off some of the bigger fan leaves and hung upside down infront of my bedroom door... Thoughts, IDeas, Plans? What do I need to do? I have no clue when it comes to this part of things, lmao!

p.s. id get some pics but my fuckin g/f jacked the camera!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 1, 2008)

Man, if they could smell it outside the apt, that must be some dizank! I'm only doing 2 plants so hopefully it won't get that bad.




> just cut off some of the bigger fan leaves and hung upside down infront of my bedroom door... Thoughts, IDeas, Plans?


I know you can use the leaves to make hash.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 2, 2008)

yuup..dry it and smoke that shit! let us know how it is!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 2, 2008)

drying, dunno how long b4 I smoke it tho... flushing my babies again right now, and its only been since sunday (first flush) and im still getting gangs of yellow water coming out. The one purple plant has been consumed by purple buds and leafs, wish I could show you some pics but my fucking g/f, guess I should say ex g/f, jacked the camera.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahhh, fuck em dude! Ain't no thang to worry about. Keep doin what your doin. Grow them babies all nice and everything will be ok!

Lets see some pics soon!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 2, 2008)

Ill try to get some pics up asap... but dont worry I will def. have pics of the harvest, ill just borrow my brothers camera or something.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 2, 2008)

that sucks big floppy donkey balls about the camera. it was so close to harvest too...this is the best part. but oh well fuck it, it happens, so keep growing and flushing and keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 2, 2008)

workin on it big homie, workin on it... now since the flush tonight, just watering this weekend with ph'd water, then the weekend after that with pd'd water, then the weekend after that its harvest time


----------



## babygirl15594 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey Ru8fru, seems like the grow is going well! I can get you the camera back ill try and get it tonight!......well goodluck with the babies, wish i was still their for you and them.

P.S. I hope everything works out. I miss you and love you


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> what up, appreciate the comment, wow that is far away! You growing?
> 
> and yeah gnome, Im super excited... Although me and my g/f just broke up... so that really sucks, but its working itself out. Oh well, more for me! yeah youll be smokin on 4/20 and ill be chopping them down on 4/20, atleast were both spending time with our ladies, although yours is more fun


yes i am growing heres the harvest from my previous operation
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/61648-californian-red-skunk-x-mango.html

and my current operation as of yesterday which i have a grow journal started for *(Hashberry)from mandala seedbank*

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/62234-southkorea-growoperation-hashberry-3rd-grow.html

cheers
happy growing
-jason


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 3, 2008)

damn Ru8Fru. your girl made an acout man. i think she still wants you man. well idk what happened but man yor own descision man.
i would take her back....but iono what happened. im higghhh


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 3, 2008)

dude your plants look killer awsome job.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

babygirl15594 said:


> hey Ru8fru, seems like the grow is going well! I can get you the camera back ill try and get it tonight!......well goodluck with the babies, wish i was still their for you and them.
> 
> P.S. I hope everything works out. I miss you and love you


awww!...this makes me feel bad ...


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 3, 2008)

babygirl15594 said:


> hey Ru8fru, seems like the grow is going well! I can get you the camera back ill try and get it tonight!......well goodluck with the babies, wish i was still their for you and them.
> 
> P.S. I hope everything works out. I miss you and love you


Yup other than breaking off the stem everything is going pretty smoothly, got a bit of a taste of what harvesting will be like with that stem, trimming is kinda a bitch, but fun at the same time. Getting more and more excited for harvest, how much are you wanting me to set aside for you and your friends?



[BionicChronic];698255 said:


> damn Ru8Fru. your girl made an acout man. i think she still wants you man. well idk what happened but man yor own descision man.
> i would take her back....but iono what happened. im higghhh


hahaha the decision to take her back is completely out of mah hands homie.



bwinn27 said:


> dude your plants look killer awsome job.


Appreciate it man, dont be sucha stranger!



GNOME GROWN said:


> awww!...this makes me feel bad ...


Me to, but like I said its not the decision I preferred... sigh


----------



## bimmer525i (Apr 3, 2008)

grow is lookin awesome man. ive been tryin to keep up on this journal a long time, im using it as a guide hehe. my little ones are about a month new. well good lookin out bro


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 3, 2008)

bimmer525i said:


> grow is lookin awesome man. ive been tryin to keep up on this journal a long time, im using it as a guide hehe. my little ones are about a month new. well good lookin out bro


haha whats good homie! thanks man, makes me feel good that I can help you out, if you got any questions shoot em my way... will be having a HUGE pic update and facts when harvest comes, so be on the look out!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 3, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> haha whats good homie! thanks man, makes me feel good that I can help you out, if you got any questions shoot em my way... will be having a HUGE pic update and facts when harvest comes, so be on the look out!


 
oh what??? she doesnt want to take you backk??? or the decision is in her hands?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 3, 2008)

The decision is really not in either of our hands, but more hers.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 3, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> The decision is really not in either of our hands, but more hers.


you guys just went your sepreate ways or what?


----------



## Gloryfades (Apr 3, 2008)

It's best not to pry, [BionicChronic]. I'm sure ru8fru isn't laying out all the details because a lot of them are private. I don't really know the situation, but if I were in ru8fru's shoes, I'd rather not talk about it.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

lol.......


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 4, 2008)

lmao... her mom basically got to involved in out relationship


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 4, 2008)

damn homie. thats a fuckin burn. i hate when my mom tells me that i should break up with my bitch. lol. but its all good. parents are fuckin annoying.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

wow dude i had a feeling her mom had somthing to do with it..i was gunna ask if she did but its none of my buisness...LETS ALL JUST DROP THIS SUBJUECT!!!...hows the ladies doing homie?!?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 4, 2008)

got a camera, pics tomorrow?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

good job 
cheers


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 5, 2008)

aight homies, know its been awhile but I got some new pics this morning... Still have my harvest date set for the 18th, so its right around the corner! Let me know what you think of the flicks, need some feedback!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 5, 2008)

amazin!!!.......gives me lots of hope on my bag seed grow


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 5, 2008)

haha thanks dark, yours are lookin mighty fine to!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks, I'm 6 days into flowering and I see little red hairs on all 3, could it be?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 5, 2008)

really red hairs? thats strange... usually not an indication of a pistil... got any good pics of it?


----------



## willRavage (Apr 5, 2008)

Amazing grow! I have a grow going very similar to yours (at least the closet). I must say it's quite amazing what happends from bagseed sometimes, like opening a chest.

What day would the 18th be from seed?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 5, 2008)

hmm the 18th from seed would be... 107 days :d or 3 and a halfish months.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 5, 2008)

outstanding job.... u did all this with 400 watt hps right? i just bought one ...what do u think yeild is roughly ?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 5, 2008)

yup 400wat, thanks man!! I actually not sure as this is my first grow, hoping some of you would be able to hit me up with a estimate. I get an ounce per plant I be very happy.


----------



## bimmer525i (Apr 6, 2008)

so what did u end up doing about the smell?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 6, 2008)

nothing really, just kinda made friendly talk with my neighbor lady every time I saw her and it just worked out, stunk, but maybe shes just old fashioned and doesnt realize it ... but no point in doing anything now, less than two weeks and itll be done!


----------



## naturalmystic420 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like some good Blueberry there...I didn't read
all the pages to see, but great pics...They resemble 
BB, and I wouldn't doubt that could be the strain...

Great colas...


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 6, 2008)

nice gro bro!! 2 weeks, huh?? sweeT!!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 6, 2008)

blueberry huh? which plant? all? cause each one seems to be slightly different, I got atleast 2 different phenos. yup just under two weeks, I cant wait!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

those are some nice buds ru8fru i love the purple ones look so tasty lol. awsome job


----------



## t dub c (Apr 6, 2008)

They look sooooo tasty, nice nice job bro.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 6, 2008)

haha thanks guys!!! did you see how purple the leaves are turning? is that normal? lmao its crazy!!! appreciate you both stopping buy, dont be strangers!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 6, 2008)

the purple could be low temps when the lights are off or good gene's. i think its good genes those buds are awsome.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 6, 2008)

Always checking out your grow and I wanna see your next........


----------



## statik (Apr 7, 2008)

That one is really turning purple isn't it? Are all these plants from the same bag-seed? Oh, here is a cool little tip if you want to keep this strain. If you take cuttings for clones from the very thin and bendable branches at the bottom of your plant, you can clone a flowering plant! It isn't easy, but it can be done! If your interested let me know, I'll brake the whole thing down for you. Or you can just look it up.....


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 7, 2008)

haha thanks guys!!! well I suppose I could try, but I ordered some seeds, so I figure ill just clone those when I start my new grow... crap the day is getting closer and closer and is yet so far away! I stop watering on the 12th and chop the 18th!!! yeee, anyone want more pics? anyone got any ideas on yield?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 7, 2008)

dude ur plants look full of buds so im guessing atleast an oz. per plant! "dry weight"


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 7, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> haha thanks guys!!! well I suppose I could try, but I ordered some seeds, so I figure ill just clone those when I start my new grow... crap the day is getting closer and closer and is yet so far away! I stop watering on the 12th and chop the 18th!!! yeee, anyone want more pics? anyone got any ideas on yield?


i want more pic's lol. i say 27 to 33 grams per plant give or take a little. but you grew some awsome plants man congrats


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 7, 2008)

haha damn guys, an oz is 28 g's right? so if I got about and oz per plant thatd be effin super pimp!!! aight, gunna pull em soon, hit me up and tell me what kinda pics you want!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 7, 2008)

that looks very good and sticky...lol i grow kick ass weed with bagseed...
p.s did you get back with your chick yet love suck;s good luck buddy


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 7, 2008)

haha thanks doc, yeah their looking alot better than they used to ... did we get back together? na, well, I duno, shitty situation. ya know?


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 7, 2008)

cant wait for my bagseeds


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 8, 2008)

ru8fru ya i hear you thare ...do you remember whare you got those seed from... i have 500 bigbud and 350 hashplant i would love to tra swop with someone 

ANYTHING I SAY OR DO ON THIS WEBSITE IS FOR ENTERTAMENT ONLY EVRYTHING I SAY IS A LIY LYI LIY


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 8, 2008)

The shizz Im growing now is just bagseed, from random bags of chronic ive gotten. I have 10 sweet purple, and 5 Original HaxexSkunk that ill be starting soon after these harvest, well we'll see, as soon as I can.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 8, 2008)

aight, going to get some water, will pull them out b4 I water them, any ideas on what kinda pics you guys want? ill be taking more pics of the trichs in the next couple days to come...


----------



## DoubleL7 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been reading this thread from the start and am really impressed with what you've grown out of bagseed. it makes me hopeful for my current bagseed crop. but one question, what kind of electric bill are you running every month? right now I'm using several CFL's and my bill has only jumped about $30 a month. nothing really suspicious at all. but a 400w HPS? that's got to be expensive.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually double the bill didnt go up very much. It was origionally at like 20 now its at like 50ish, but were pretty good with keeping lights off and shit, so it aint no thing, I was worried to begin with though.

*Well here is a pic update everyone. Getting much closer to harvest but its starting to scare me a bit, nervous, and am not sure what Im doing, but aint nothin to it but to do it right? Hit me up with your thoughts.

*


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 8, 2008)

DAMNNNNN....those are looking so fuckin nasty!! your gonna have a great yield and bomb ass smoke too. you didn't even have to order your seeds to get that purple haha


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 8, 2008)

haha I know, its weird, I wanted purple so bad, ordered sweet purple seeds, then one of my bagseeds turned ... what ya think? think itll get me high?


----------



## Piff187 (Apr 8, 2008)

_this is tha best bagseed grow ive seen so far. cheq out mine, its gunna be up by tha end of this week_


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 8, 2008)

haha I appreciate it Piff, make sure you hit me up when its ready!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 9, 2008)

woooooooooow son!!!! plants r looking BOOOOMB!...i wish i could taste test that purple shit!..i might get some train wreck seeds from seedboutique.com...what seed banks did u order from off them?!?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 9, 2008)

haha thanks gnome, appreciate it homie! seedboutique dude, thats exactly where I got mine... was nervous, placed the order. The seeds were in my mailbox in 5 days... it went extremely smooth!


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

your gonna get a ton of buds outta those! How many weeks of flower are you in?? Looks to me its about time to start flushing


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 9, 2008)

haha thanks mattso!!! Im in week... 9... started flushing about a week and a half ago, and am chopping on the 18th!!! any ideas on yield? or anything I can do to prepare? etc?


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 9, 2008)

Leave them in the dark for the last 2 days or so.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

I bet you will get 6 ounces no problem!! I am guessing closer to eight! Great yield on that bag seed bro. Next time go for some nice genetics and blaze on! Congrates!


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> I bet you will get 6 ounces no problem!! I am guessing closer to eight! Great yield on that bag seed bro. Next time go for some nice genetics and blaze on! Congrates!


ya im with you mattso101 once you have some good genes you will never go back lol. but it seems like you all ready have good genes ru8fru that bud is looking killer awsome job. cant wait to here what the finaly wiegth is.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 9, 2008)

haha thanks guys!!! means alot coming from both of you! 6-8 oz's eh? I would likely cry from happiness if I got that much. Yeah, I got myself some good genes now. I have to sit here and stare at 10 sweet purple and 5 original hazexskunk seeds. So ill be germinated all 15 for my next grow, any ideas or thoughts on either of those strains? Or know any tips about them?  Hopefully the sweet purple will be even more purple that this one, which is funny because I really wanted purple bud, and one of my current plants changed for me , thats love.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 9, 2008)

GreenBean said:


> Leave them in the dark for the last 2 days or so.


what ya mean?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

some people say if you leave the plants in total darkness for the last 2 days before you plan to harvest will increase THC production....

no concrete evidence..


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 9, 2008)

definitly will get you high...but just incase why don't you send me a few grams to test out for you haha


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 10, 2008)

ru8fru make sure you dry and cure for a longtime!!! At least 10 to 14 days... dont lison to people with thare 3 day drying and 3 days cureing shit... You made it this long.. The longer you wait in the drying and cureing process the better to will be..I DRY AND CURE FOR 20 DAYS MYSELF da plantDOC


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 10, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ru8fru make sure you dry and cure for a longtime!!! At least 10 to 14 days... dont lison to people with thare 3 day drying and 3 days cureing shit... You made it this long.. The longer you wait in the drying and cureing process the better to will be..I DRY AND CURE FOR 20 DAYS MYSELF da plantDOC


20 days is wild!!!...i wouldn't really go by days....once u start drying check the buds everyday for bud rot and bugs....once its dry enough that a branch snaps "when u bend it" and not just fold....then it is ready for cureing!...this is what i seen in a jeorge cerventas ultimate grow dvd...he def. knows his shit!


----------



## SuperSmoker420 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice buds man, really impressive. Can you recall how the weed was from which the seeds came from. Would you call it the standard regs, or mids? I just started 3 bagseed with some WW and I love to see bagseed grows such as this. Mine are mystery weed, a friend of mine saves decent seeds he comes across and sent me a vial full of random bagseed. I picked what I thought looked like good, healthy seeds but have no clue what to expect. I can only hope mine turn out similar to yours.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 10, 2008)

haha wow loving the replies guys!!! yeah I accidently messed that branch up earlier so I have a decent idea on how long its going to take to dry, plus from the 12th to the 18th (chopping on the 18th) Im not giving them any water. So when people generally say 9-15 days, I will already have a bit of a head start, Im assuming that it will take around 4-7 days to dry then its off to the mason jars.

King wats ur address homie? lmao!

Jordann, I doubt ill do that, since im really not sure on the effects, and like you said there is no real evidence that it makes a difference.

Super, it's tough to remember to be honest with you, it was a couple different bags of weed. one wasnt so good and the other bag was really bomb, but it you get bags of weed with seeds in them, doesnt that mean it has to be a hermie initially? Which would give off different phenos if im not mistaken? But... ill tell you one thing, none of the bud I got the seeds from was ever purple, so I really cant explain that one that turning  but no complaints here!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 10, 2008)

ru8fru i hade ww turn purpel... b-cuz if your night temps drop thay start to chang that purpleis... Its kinda like out side when the leaves start to changing in the fall triggerd by cool night temps thats what mite be happing to you so is it droping at night in you growroom....good luck da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 10, 2008)

not really... it drops to like 62-64 at night... and stays around 75-78 in day


----------



## SuperSmoker420 (Apr 11, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how some TLC can turn average bud into awesome bud. I don't think just because the weed has seeds that means it was a hermie. May have just been pollinated by a male. Although, from what I hear bagseed are unstable and have been known to herm easier than quality strains. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 11, 2008)

ru8fru well you are useing bagseed so thar is a posabilaty that some whare down the line tharer was a purple gen some whare...well you wanted purple... so see what can happen if you want something bad.. 

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR [email protected] DRYING da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 11, 2008)

haha thanks guys! yeah, just think a week from now Ill be chopping down my ladies? CRAZY! Tomorrow I will be pulling them out for one last flush, I will be taking loads of pics, will also be taking trich pics so be on the lookout for that, it will be my last update b4 the harvest, so If you want to know anything about the plants currently, like height, or I dunno anything, let me know!


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 11, 2008)

sure thing...my address is 123 fake st. hahaha i wish the whole RIU community could send each other bud samples haha. i think if your RIU member you should get a pardon from the government for the "Proper Testing of Cannbis Act"


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 11, 2008)

lmao im with ya on that one!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 12, 2008)

ru8fru i cant stress anuf about your drying @ cureing... The most novist mistake beginners make is harvesting to soon or not drying long anuf... well you did a A+ JOB for your first grow so congrads on a very very good job i think you did and you will do everything right... so for now.....
da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

haha thanks man, I appreciate it. Excited to hit you guys up wit harvest pics, should be quite a fun weekend.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 12, 2008)

you should snip a few tiny budz and dry 'em now so you have some home grown to smoke on 420


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

hey i think you will get closer to a lb. dry weight. they look about 3-4 oz each one to me. but thats just my opinion  good job on the grow! and i use seedboutique often, great company to order from!


----------



## SH4RP (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn brother, nice looking grow, I just read every single page of the 77 pages of this thread, you better damn well share some with me.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> you should snip a few tiny budz and dry 'em now so you have some home grown to smoke on 420


Haha yeah, thinking about it, although ive already plucked a couple samples, so I dont know if I wanna take anymore 



scias said:


> hey i think you will get closer to a lb. dry weight. they look about 3-4 oz each one to me. but thats just my opinion  good job on the grow! and i use seedboutique often, great company to order from!


You serious? I might shit my pants if I get that much lmao! Yeah they were great, I was super nervous and they made the process very calming. Hopefully my next grow will go more smoothly and less problems, and more buds . But seriously? A pound? *Drooling*



SH4RP said:


> Damn brother, nice looking grow, I just read every single page of the 77 pages of this thread, you better damn well share some with me.


Haha good lookin out Sharp! You better be around for the harvest!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh yeah and that reminds me, Im going to flush the 4 ladies in about a half hour, during I will take gangs of pics, and also some trich pics, so stay around and peep my bud porno comin soon!


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah, unless they are some super fluffy buds, you should get close to a pound. im also going on them being about 4-5 feet tall. is this accurate? just saw couch. 3 1/2 feet then?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

not quite sure as I dont have a friggen ruler here  ill use my shoe one sec.

yeah 3 ½ ft. is pretty close to what their height is.


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

then youll probably get about 2 1/2 - 3 oz. per plant. and i still estimate that on the low end.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

dried weight?


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

nothin but


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

oh man, thatd seriously be crazy! almost done flushing my second plant, two more to go then pics!!

its funny hearing you say I could get 2-3 oz per plant... cause most ppl say indoor grows dont normally get more than an oz per plant... my estimate on mine were ½ - 1 oz per plant... 2-3 would really be unreal!


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

you can get over a lb. per plant indoors. just depends on how good a grower you are. and your plants look fine!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

Alright well here are the pics, this will be the last pic update until harvest. I harvesting next friday and sat. so its only a week away! Tried to get different bud shots and trich shots, wish I wasnt harvesting this early, but I have to. Hit me up as usual homies!





























































































































































 ru


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks man! hit me up more often.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 12, 2008)

like that purple one was the bud you got it in purple or did god just say let ru8fru have purple buds!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 12, 2008)

ru8fru that is some fucking crazy looking bud i have growing weed for years now... and i have grown alot of bagweed and i would say that i have had 1 out of 20 bagseed crops look like that so very very good job you did say that is your first grow thats is a fine job son
da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> like that purple one was the bud you got it in purple or did god just say let ru8fru have purple buds!


god helped me out with that one homie 



da plantDOC said:


> ru8fru that is some fucking crazy looking bud i have growing weed for years now... and i have grown alot of bagweed and i would say that i have had 1 out of 20 bagseed crops look like that so very very good job you did say that is your first grow thats is a fine job son
> da plantDOC


Haha I really appreciate that man. Yup first time, had alot of bumps along the way but now I cant wait to smoke it!!! Which plant do you think will smoke the best? assumin I got a couple different phenos. Idea on yield? Thanks again!


----------



## statik (Apr 12, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> oh man, thatd seriously be crazy! almost done flushing my second plant, two more to go then pics!!
> 
> its funny hearing you say I could get 2-3 oz per plant... cause most ppl say indoor grows dont normally get more than an oz per plant... my estimate on mine were ½ - 1 oz per plant... 2-3 would really be unreal!


The amount of bud you get from a plant is substantially determined by the size of the plants root system...everyone knows the bigger the roots...the bigger the buds.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 12, 2008)

ru8fru that very very good for your first time... i fucked up so meny times befor i got it right i did not see how inportin it was to have clean water..so i got an R.O. REVERS OSMOSS...SO I THINK YOU WILL GET 4 1/2 TO 7 1/2 0Z WHEN DONE CUREING @ DRYING DID YOU READ WHAT I ROATE ABOUT DRY @ CURE SO THARE IS A GOOD GROW TIP FOR ALL YOU GROWERS OUT THARE USE GOOD WATER da plantDOC...


----------



## Piff187 (Apr 12, 2008)

_about how long did it take u ta grow this?_


----------



## bimmer525i (Apr 12, 2008)

lookin good bro keep it up


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 12, 2008)

statik said:


> The amount of bud you get from a plant is substantially determined by the size of the plants root system...everyone knows the bigger the roots...the bigger the buds.


Well I got 5 gallon pots so plenty of room for roots, I will def. take them out at harvest and check out the root systems.



da plantDOC said:


> ru8fru that very very good for your first time... i fucked up so meny times befor i got it right i did not see how inportin it was to have clean water..so i got an R.O. REVERS OSMOSS...SO I THINK YOU WILL GET 4 1/2 TO 7 1/2 0Z WHEN DONE CUREING @ DRYING DID YOU READ WHAT I ROATE ABOUT DRY @ CURE SO THARE IS A GOOD GROW TIP FOR ALL YOU GROWERS OUT THARE USE GOOD WATER da plantDOC...


Haha thanks man! Yeah the whole water part got me for a bit to! Not sure what you meant about drying/curing but hit me up with pointers, also I'm going to have to learn to make hash, lol



Piff187 said:


> _about how long did it take u ta grow this?_


From seed? About 3 ½ months.



bimmer525i said:


> lookin good bro keep it up


Thanks man I appreciate it, stick around for the harvest!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 12, 2008)

ru8fru can you tell me what RU8FRU MEENS I DO NOT NO WHAT YOUR NAME MEENS..SO OK WHEN DRY/CURE MAKE SURE NOT TO STICKY 20% TO 30% HUMIDY AND TRY NOT TO LET THE BUDS TOUCH B-CUZ MOLD ROT E.C.T AND A COOL DARK PLACE LIGHT IS THE MOST THING THAT MAKES PROBLEMS WITH MOLD ROT AND THE MOST THING TO REMEMBER IS LET THEM DRY RIGHT..WHAT I DO IS LET THEM DRY FOR 2 OR 3 DAYS THEN I PUTT THEM IN A SHOPPING BAG AND LET THEM REHYDRATE FOR A DAY THEN TAKE THEM OUT FOR OF THE BAG AND HANG A DAY AND REPEAT THAT 9 10 TIMES IT MAKES MY SKUNK SO FUCKING GOOD da plantDOC


----------



## scias (Apr 13, 2008)

just so you know.... the bigger the roots does NOT mean the bigger the buds. currently my plants have about a gallon of root space and the tallest one is 4'. they will be 7' when finished. but you will have a good yield regardless =)


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 13, 2008)

I sure hope so.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

What's cracken fucker? Looken' great man! Damn don't you wish we could all meet up and try each others nugs out?!


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice growing ru8fru, those buds are looking sweet.

Are you using pH'd water? What are you using to treat your water?

Sorry if this has been answered already but 79 pages is a lot.....and I'm a lazy stoner.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 14, 2008)

ru8fru was up that looking pritty dank...Did you used final phase with you flush? I use it every time!!!! I see the differnts when i did not used it... people dont no how inportent it is to used ph balanced water when your flushing your.... Plants so if you see that your plants have not been feeding for a week or two then its safe to say that your nutrients is locked out so.. WHEN IN DOWT FLUSH THEM OUT i no that your not feeding no more but the back qu jointsmith.. da plantDOC P.S YOU WILL GET AT LEAST 4 OZ BUT COULD BE MORE NOT BAD FOR BAGSEEDS SO FUCK SEEDBANKS I LIKE THE SUPPRISE OF NOT KNOWING WHAT YOU GET WELL I WISH I COULD SAY THAT I DANT BYE SEEDS WELL GOOD LUCK AND KEEP IT UP BUDDY


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow. I just read all 79 pages in one sitting. This is some awesome looking bag seed. I cant wait to see how much dry weight you end up with im guessing 2oz/plant. I loved the struggle that was going on at first and how you pushed through it and fixed the problem. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 14, 2008)

4 more days buddy! i bet ur pumped!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey everyone! sorry ive been busy today, bad news... Harvesting one tonight and probably one tomorrow due to unexpected Hermies... Not sure what caused it, and not sure how bad it is. Will let everyone know the status asap, with pics to.  I'm really upset.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn, how did you go this long without knowing?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 14, 2008)

Not quite sure yet... will be pulling them all out shortly and doing a bit of a diagnostic, most likely will be chopping the worst one down tonight.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 14, 2008)

dont worry about it dude..ur so far into it that its not gunna fuck with the thc priduction..when a plant goes hermie it starts putting all its effort into growing seeds and less thc..ur fine cause it happend rite at the end..what im trying to say is that ur buds will still be the same..prob wont even find any seeds..good luck dude!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 14, 2008)

that's scary, I thought It was final after sex had shown


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

So does this mean the conditions had something to do with it?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 14, 2008)

its really hard to tell what caused it, as it could have been alot of things. Back when I had the cardboard incident. The fact that they are bagseeds and prone to hermie pheno. Cold Temps. Anything that could have caused stress. Really not sure. Me and Babygirl are cutting down the worst of the 4 currently. All I have to say is HARVESTING IS HARD!!! Ive have found multiple like banana looking shaped male flowers. Only two seed pods has been found so far. Were just doing one plant and arnt even close to done yet. Were and a ¼ maybe like a 1/3 done and It weighs... 30 grams. Hit me up with thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea, I hear that's the rough part, cutten all the leaves and shit. So you been at that shit ever since you posted the problem? Got back with your girl huh?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah been at it since like 7... quittin at 1030... yeah just cuttin off all the leafs, manicuring basically... very time consuming and difficult. AND STINKY


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> yeah been at it since like 7... quittin at 1030... yeah just cuttin off all the leafs, manicuring basically... very time consuming and difficult. AND STINKY



I bet! But worth the time spent..

I wanna see some pics y0!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 14, 2008)

ill snag some pics when were done 4 the night. what should I name the bud? thoughts?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmmm...me thinken...I need to take a look at the buds...let me scroll threw your grow...


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn man, those are definitely some serious looken buds! Call it JPC aka John P. Walters.

Be like, "Yo son, I got some dat JPC, what you know bout dat?"

LOL


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 14, 2008)

aight well here are some pics. Couldnt even finish one plant, man this shit is time consuming! I think this is the only one im doing early, and the other three the weekend. Found about 3 seeds total in it so far. None were fully developed though. Just snapped all these pics really quick so their not really quality. Let me know what you think though!

Also do I have to hang them tonight or..?


----------



## yelodrvr (Apr 14, 2008)

the name should be "holy shit" cause that what everybody going to say when they see it. you could always add "how ($) much is that?" because that would be the next question. atleast that what went threw my mind, at first glance.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 15, 2008)

haha thanks man, still kinda disappointed, but oh well. Trimming the rest of the plant tomorrow after work. Currently wet weight, with stems included is 173.25 Grams. Thats without multiple buds and the top cola! Hit me up!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 15, 2008)

was up ru8fru big bummer man but fuck it... Are you sure that thare are seeds in the sacks b-cuz a bud is made up of fails seed pods AND SWOLEN KLICKS so crack one open... At least you have 2nd genarashion seed thats cool!!!! very very good for you first grow so do you have your next bach all set to be planted...i start my crop 2 weeks befor i start to harvest 
da plantDOC I WISH THARE WAS MOOR GROWERS WHARE I LIVE R.I


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 15, 2008)

that;s a bummer man but fuck it... you shoud be proud of you self you did a very good job... for your first grow i fucked up my 10 th grow til i mastared it just make sure you let it dry for at least 7 days befor all of the cholrafill to compleatly come all out..

da plantDOC P.S. WISH THARE WAS MOOR PEOPLE IN MY STATE THATE GROW I LIVE IN THE SMALLEST STATE IN THE U.S. R.I.


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 15, 2008)

great plant ru8fu!!!.....


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah its upsetting but its a good learning experience. Going to finish cutting this one tonight... So I will post more pics then, etc.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2008)

looking sweet dude!..i just tryed a sample of my hermie and it got me wrecked!..i can't wait for my other buds to dry!...and hell yes havesting is a bitch!..i thought i was gunna like it but damn its a pain in the ass..wrists and fingers cramp up like a champ it sucks!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 15, 2008)

most weed that people smoke if you think about it is all herms onless it hydro or sensimellya if it haves seeds then mostlikely it a herm or some one did it fertelized it 

da plantDOC


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 15, 2008)

hey look at the bright side at least you have some free seeds! im an optimist


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 15, 2008)

lol yeah im sure its still smokeable, will be chopping the rest of the plant down in about a half hour so when Im done with that ill hit up some final pics of that plant, and the top cola.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 16, 2008)

Here are some more pics. This plant is finished now and drying in the closet. Let me know what ya think!!! Would you smoke it? The top cola weighed 71.9 Grams. The whole plant wet weighed about 280-300 Grams. Any ideas on yield now? That should give a better guesstimate.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 16, 2008)

man didnt i tell you. that was just one right? your probally gonna have like 260 total when all the plants are drie.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 16, 2008)

Im assuming it will be cut in half when it drys, if not more... But yeah thats only one plant! The other 3 are still rooted and growing in the closet, Harvesting is a lot of hard effin work, especially for a stoner!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 16, 2008)

hell ya. i kno what your going threw. i didnt see my plants for 5 days cuz i was in the hospital. and i was shocked to see the resuaLTS WHEN I GOT HOME=/ MY BAD ABOUT MY BULLSHIT YO.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 16, 2008)

nah man its all good, hopefully the other 3 wont be as bad though, less leafs in the bud. So would you smoke it?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 16, 2008)

hell ya. man. fuckkkk. hell yes i would. send me a sampler=] hehe jk
but like ya my leafs are getting dark. and that shit looks tastey=]


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 16, 2008)

was up ru8fru i would not care about what people think that bud looks fine.... this is your first crop so give your self props!!! i have been growing cannabis for 15 yaers and my first crop was a fucking mess i still fuck up all the time so dont be so ruff on your self... next time try a soilless mix mite have better results it good for just starting off
da plantDOC P.S. DID YOU PLANT YOUR PURP SEEDS YET


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 16, 2008)

that top cola is 71g. wet so it will be about 17 g. when done drying thats very good...


da plantdoc


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 16, 2008)

haha thanks guys! nope still havent planted the purple or hazexskunk... got about another month b4 I will.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 16, 2008)

i'd smoke that shit UP man!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 16, 2008)

thats good, no point in the grow if ppl wont smoke it!


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 16, 2008)

was that the hermie? did it have seeds in the bud?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 16, 2008)

yes, and I found 3 in the whole plant... probably some hidden deep in tho.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 16, 2008)

was up ru8fru looking good so are you takeing any moore pic's??? I love to look at kick ass bagseed weed so if any one thinks you have to bye seeds from a seed bank to get good cannabis look at ru8fru plants i have paid 200$ for 10 seed and not one was a femail so not all seed bank give ok seeds the first 2 years i started growing i used bagseed 

da polantDOC


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 16, 2008)

damn. some killer plants, and buds man.. u give me hope for my bag seeds


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 16, 2008)

Haha thanks guys!!! yeah ill be taking more pics, most likely tomorrow as were chopping down another one the. all the buds from the last one are currently hanging in the closet.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 16, 2008)

so nice to have your closet smell like fresh skunk i love that smell


da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 17, 2008)

Well Ill be chopping down another one each day now. One tomorrow, then another on friday, and the most likely the purple queen on sat.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 17, 2008)

looking great!!! doesn't harvest time seem like it takes forever?? then the trimming starts...and what a bitch that is haha


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 17, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Here are some more pics. This plant is finished now and drying in the closet. Let me know what ya think!!! Would you smoke it? The top cola weighed 71.9 Grams. The whole plant wet weighed about 280-300 Grams. Any ideas on yield now? That should give a better guesstimate.


 
this is like...the fukking dream cola,of every growers dream!!!!.....wow....just.....wow


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 17, 2008)

looking good sir


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 17, 2008)

haha thanks... yeah I really underestimated trimming, its soooo time consuming. I appreciate all the nice comments ... excited to smoke it. Got a couple little buds Ive set aside for 420!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 17, 2008)

hell ya. 4/20 man. when will you be postin new pics of the one your gonna cut down now? cant wait to see them=] im soo bored laying in bed cuz if this surgery. it sucks man. but im waiting=]]


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 17, 2008)

shit wat happened bionic? Well I have to goto my dads for dinner, then Ill be chopping tonight, will have pics up tonight!


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 17, 2008)

that looks great ru8...i'm gonna say that top cola ends up weighing 16 g's.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 17, 2008)

man my apendixx exploded in my stomach and had to have emergency surgery and everything. they said if i didnt come in on the time i did or i would be dead right now. cuz it was spilling out toxic shit and blood all over in there and it was like a 4 hour surgery. but im in bed in pain and on vicodin. or how ever you spell it lol. but im puffin joint every few hours=] but ya that would be great to see that baby get chopped tonight=]]


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry to hear that BionicChronic,but i know your girls are glad your back...keep growin no matter how many of your appendixes explode...lol


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 17, 2008)

I wanna know how much this all weighs out dried...

**update**

Ok dude, I found a thread on here that can give you an idea of what it will weigh out at. Most members agreed that you will lose anywhere from 45-70 percent weight when dried.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/7677-wet-weight-dry-weight.html




[BionicChronic];748196 said:


> man my apendixx exploded in my stomach and had to have emergency surgery and everything. they said if i didnt come in on the time i did or i would be dead right now. cuz it was spilling out toxic shit and blood all over in there and it was like a 4 hour surgery. but im in bed in pain and on vicodin. or how ever you spell it lol. but im puffin joint every few hours=] but ya that would be great to see that baby get chopped tonight=]]


Oh shit man, that sucks. Hope you get better..


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 17, 2008)

ru8fru y are you harvesting one plant at a time y not all at the same time so you no what you have for dry weight... I like to harvest all at the same time so thare all dryed the same i think i get a better cure with more weed drying in my 5galin bucket with a scruw on top i cure for about 45 days i have to get a good cure i like to smoke good flavered cannabis


da plantDOC P.S I HAVE SOME KICK ASS BIGBUD SEEDS I WOULE LIKE TO TRADE...


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I wanna know how much this all weighs out dried...
> 
> **update**
> 
> ...


thanks man. it hurts like a mofo.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 17, 2008)

Well. Trimming its quite time consuming. And I dont get off work till about 5, so There is no way I would be able to do all in a day. Will have all of them trimmed, and drying by sunday. Half way done with the 2nd one, but will most likely hit up some pics tomorrow. The first one we chopped is still in the closet drying


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 17, 2008)

fuckin sweeetttttt=]]]


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 18, 2008)

oh i see!!! yes harvesting is very time comsumen..SORRY MY SPELLING IS NOT VERY GOOD cool just wonering y i bet your closet smells like skunk i love that fresh cut smell...
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 18, 2008)

OH ru8fru out of 10 plants how meny little ladys did you get out of all 10...it suchs to wait for your buds to dry but take your time the longer you can wait the better smoke you will have like a good wine takes a long time to get good results...

da plantDOC


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2008)

what up buddy?!?..ima give u a lil heads up since were both pretty much on the same page.....before u start cureing ur bud its gunna smell like hay...dont be worried.after a few days of cureing that dank smell starts to come out!...i was so worryed i was gunna have buds smelling like hay...but ive been cureing for 3 days nows and its starting to smell DAAAANK!!! good luck dude!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 18, 2008)

my cannabis smells like hay for about a week...and my ice plant is like a crystal factary the fucking suger is all over the leaves...if you dont let the bud's dry properly then all the cloraphil is that green hay flaver that you are smoking,....

da plantDOC


----------



## propcannibis (Apr 18, 2008)

dude awsome grow. an how lucky you got sum fresh smoke for 420


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2008)

propcannibis said:


> dude awsome grow. an how lucky you got sum fresh smoke for 420


yah some fresh buds that need to be dryed and cured...dont bother blazein the bud if it still smells like hay..i tryed it and it taste like shit!..just wait it out man!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

well here is an update fellas. These are pics from the second plant we chopped. The top cola weighed 81 G's. About to wip out the purple queen and take the scissors to her. 

*Although its been about... 3-4 days since the first plant was chopped, its pretty dry. Like crispy to the feel. Will try bending a stem a bit later, If it break are they ready for the mason jar? Like they are dryer that I even want em to be, like I dont wanna sell them this dry, so hopefully I didnt dry to long, or theyll get a bit wetter during curing or whatnot... Yeah they stink if I break the bud and sniff inside, but mostly just a hay'ish smell...

*So I needs help and suggestions asap pweeze ... here are the pics!















































Babygirl took the pics, so sorry for the shitty quality, hehehe hope she doesnt read this!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 18, 2008)

haha dude. you got back with your chick? im happy for ya. and those buds are fuckin sweeeeettttttt.....and there not that bad;] haha


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

I dunno, were kinda just chillin on it for the time being. But honestly who else is gunna help me manicure all this nug? Shits making me crazy!


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 18, 2008)

nice harvest....what do you plan on doin with the leaves??


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

makin hash big homie! As soon as I figure out how ... about a ¼ done with the purple one... man these buds look dank!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

Here are a couple of the purp to hold you guys over while I finish it up


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 18, 2008)

ridiculously good harvest....it looks like watermelon plum....just call it fruitpunch

rep+


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

haha thanks man!!! thats actually not a bad name... This is that fruitpunch bud, haha... Any ideas on a name for the non purple?


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 18, 2008)

tickle your lungs


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 18, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> haha thanks man!!! thats actually not a bad name... This is that fruitpunch bud, haha... Any ideas on a name for the non purple?


 

well when you roll up your fruitpunch...why not roll up a fruit??...or should i say "why not (fruit-roll-up)??"...lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 18, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE PURPELNIPPEL HAHA JUST THINKING OUT LOUD 

da plantdoc


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

hahaha good lookin out fellas!!! The plant is about half way done... getting closer!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 18, 2008)

haha call the non purple one fruity tuity haha. and call the purpz some purple plum haha


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 18, 2008)

ru8fru did i hear you say that you are going to sell your buds i would not sell 1 jount to no one thats crazy... you and your girlfreind put so so much hard work and time!!! you did grow some nice looking nug's.. ok can you bey some good buds that looks like that in your hood or is thare some good weed whare you are i live in mass i pay 150 per oz but it's dank..

da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

I live in wash... weed must be more exp. here cause for a dank oz. here its about 250... and no... there is no purple around here, but on occasion, especially the guy I know, has some pretty bomb stuff... Just smells real good, not like hay, like mine ...

*GUYS WHAT SHOULD I DO ABOUT THE OTHER PLANT I FIRST CHOPPED THATS DRYING? IT FEELS REALLY DRY TO ME, SHOULD I START CURING OR...*


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 18, 2008)

yea cure,jus throw in a couple orange peels and in about 30 mins - an hour your buds moisture will return


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 18, 2008)

yes if its getting a little crunchy dont worry see what the cureing dose is rehydrates it so when you start to cure you will see it gets a little wet so take off the lid a few times a day if you want a good youtube video on cureing with opis the sunday show cureing segment have you ever seen the video

p.s. i pay 185 per oz of hydro that is fucking crazy how mutch is it in washinton state 

da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

yup... If its super bomb... like anything purp... its 300... possibly more if its like incredible. 

SO YOU GUYS THINK I SHOULD CURE THE OTHER STUFF NOW?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 18, 2008)

yes! cure it.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2008)

if its already dry then yah cure it..just grab the stem the bud is on and bend it..if it snaps then its ready to cure..if it bends then let it go a few more days before cureing


----------



## HATCH (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bud, Great Job!!!~~~~~``Happy Smoke'n!!!!~~!~!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

well some of them bent over, and some snapped and then bent... So im really not sure what to do. But the bud is super dry, like crispy, like kfc crispy... extra crispy. I guess ill continue to dry them overnight until I get some thoughts! want some pics of the purp? its done!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 18, 2008)

yes i wanna see the picss... and cure them if there that extra crispy=]]] haha. i would use the orange piles tho. tastey=]


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 18, 2008)

aight here is the rest of the purp plant. Only one more to go, will be doing that tom. I dont work tom. so I got all day to work on it ... Let me know wat ya think, also will most likely be throwing the first one into cure tomorrow ...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 19, 2008)

name your bud lucas as in lucas skywalker

yeah mane dis be dat luk skywalker get u up ther b. way up ther like playin jedi up ther b.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 19, 2008)

man those purpz look dank as fuck. great job man.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh shit I almost forgot...

















Thats 420 material right there


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 19, 2008)

fuck ya. you gonna blaze that for 420?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

you know it


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 19, 2008)

wish mine was ready for tomarrow but i got some light green to smoke at our 420 party tomarrow on a lake near here.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 19, 2008)

i have blueberryxskunk i have been working on the gen for two years now... so i have a 1/2 oz of all of the best nug;s for 420 kant waite... so ru8fru did you go to that link that i told you about from opis farms on [email protected] ... if you dont no that website your missing out on good info so go and take a look

da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

No I dont remember ever seeing a link, hit me up with it!


----------



## yelodrvr (Apr 19, 2008)

YouTube - The Sunday Show -No.3

have not watched yet. bookmarked it when it was first mentioned never got back to it.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

haha he doesnt say anything about drying or curing, but he is hilarious!


----------



## chiefs away all damn day (Apr 19, 2008)

lookin good, mine just sprouted abot five days ago, they're about t inches, but only have the first two fingers... any advice on how to increase leaf growth?


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 19, 2008)

yes he dose... go to youtube to the sunday show i think it;s the 2 page.....and read the think UDER each show and you will see his drying @ cureing segment it's a good seg on drying and cureing his way is very good i tride it... and was a good smoke and flaver 

da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

still trying to find it... found one were he mentioned curing for like 2 secs, but it was all about getting your license.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

YouTube - Sunday Show make-up show

is this the one your talking about?

So basically he drys it for a day, puts it in a plastic bag for a day, drys it for a day, bag for a day... so on and so forth? Well I just got done chopping all of my first plants from the main stem, so their all in little buds now, figure ill put em in the mason jars... 

*but let me know your thoughts and ideas because I still have 3 plants to dry and cure, really wanna make the purple one magnificent. its currently hang drying right now... *


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 19, 2008)

well man. you should cure the purple with some fruit or something so its dank as fuckkk=] lol and well yep. let me kno. i wanan cure my buds greatly.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 19, 2008)

i just went to find it and it; the sunday show 9# season2# so now grow check to out i do not no how to link some thing to you gyis


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 19, 2008)

how do you cure it with fruit?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 19, 2008)

orange peels. dried strawberrys watever you wnana try man. my dad said it works.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 19, 2008)

thsts good if you want to bring bugs and mold i do not suggest you try that ru8fre... some times its ok to putt a little orenge peel in the jar after you are done just for a littel more smell but other then that i would not do that...ru8fru how mutch are you selling 1 oz for like how mutch would an oz like that go for out thare...

da planytDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

well of the purple or non purple? non purp - 220-250... purp 250-300...

and Im pretty sure thats the one I watched.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd go with that plastic bag method, just cuz i never head bout it... but ...

you should dry for 5-7 days in cool dark place, then transfer to mason jars half way full, open those jars at least once a day so they can breathe and let out all the gasses... do this for at least 2 weeks,,, good curing method


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 19, 2008)

oh, one ounce of purp here in AZ is at least $320... maybe up to $450


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 19, 2008)

yes thats the one i thout it would help you b-cuz you are cureing so.. i did it it dose work but it dose take a little longer but... i dry 2 pounds and cure it in 1 mouth start to finnish and i get kick ass flaver out of my cure i use a 5 gal bucket if your intrested hit me up da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

I will most likely do that with my purple ones... other ones ill just dry for 4 days or so then cure in mason jars.... ideas? damn 450 an oz? thats be so nice if I could get that much!


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey, Doc I would like to hear about your drying methods!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea, 450-480 an ounce out my way.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 19, 2008)

ok well i used the 2+ program from AN ADVANCED NUTES and i use a dule spectrum reflecter and inside is two bulbs 1 600w H.P.S. and 1 400w M.H. SO i get more lumes ot of a 1000watter..and i think you need both spectral disribution of h.p.s @ M.H. SO both light is the way to go.. so go back to cureing so like i said i dry and cure for 1 month i no it seems like a long time but bottom line if you want good weed it worth doing it right...so i do both ways of [email protected] i hang it until it crispy i leave all leave on then i take them of b-cuz the leaf protects the tricomes on the buds it a prefrenc... just b-cuz that look crispy inside is slite damp so then after 8 days of drying i do that bag thing that wee was talking about i repeat that process 5 or 6 times inthen i get a 5 galin bucket i take all the cannabis and poot in a vacume bag suck out all air then i poot in a 5 galin bucket with a lid on it i leave it every other day open it i do that for 7-days when you open up the lid and smell you will no when it;s done it will not smell like hey no more so i hope you got some good tips well got to go mix nute see ya 


da plantDOC


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, 450-480 an ounce out my way.


u on the east coast?


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 19, 2008)

i am in R.I. SO YES I AM 


da plantDOC


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

im in boston


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

if you ever need help with some thing i tell how to hit me up i live 45 min from the bigbig...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 20, 2008)

chea i know where new bedford is..thats not to far from me!...(sorry about the small lil thread jack..i get pumped when i find out that people live next to me)...i needs to find a trust worthy person..i want to get a few outdoor grows going this summer!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> u on the east coast?


Naw, Gulf Coast. 

Texas....

That's middle man price...get it myself prolly looken at 400-420.


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

me to if you want i give you my real email so hit me up!!! i dont no not 1 person in my state that likes to grow... it only for my use i dont sell not 1 gram it a hobby i grow a lot of other thing so i have a lot of grows under me and a lot of fuck up's to... so it would be cool to have people to convers the...i have a lot of good nolig to offer to someone i wish thare was rollitup.org when i started growing i woule have saved a lot of money..

p.s.waiting for my 1 galin of voodoo juice from advaned nutes da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 23, 2008)

i dont no whare evry one is it been a few day is evry thing ok ru8fre


da plantDOC


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah lets see that final harvest


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 23, 2008)

was up doc rob i hear you... 3 days not 1 post i hope he's ok so how's your grow comeing.....


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 23, 2008)

just put 3 seeds in to germinate gonna see if my grow buddy can get us some more seeds still trying to get out to prepare my growsite


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah thanx for the offer but just not all for giving out personal info to strangers i think i got it covered anyway cause my friends friend grows too


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 23, 2008)

THATS COOL i thout i would ask b-cuz i do some seed tradeing with a few other members.. i like to have differnt strains and i lot of people have a hard time uptaning decent cannabis strains!!! I have about 200 ww and 200 bigbud i dont sell only trade its a hobby and i grow alot of differnt thing sutch as hydro roses and prize winning orcheds and other thing... So sorry i asked!!!!

da plantDOC
















da plantDOC


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2008)

yo plant doc..we should meet up somewhere and u can hook me up with seeds..lol..esp.if there gunna be good strain seeds!..i dont wanna fuck with bag seeds for my next grow...but we should def. meet up somewhere..smoke a blunt...talk about the good life....if that went down i could tell people ur straight and not to be worryed...i know a few people on riu that r from new hampshire...maine...mass...def. a few people from the new england area on riu! ( once again sorry for the thread jack....where the hell u been dude?!?!?)...i hope nothing bad happend and ur just packing shit for the move and smokein ur buds!


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah maybe next time plant doc from one doc to the next lol

p.s. hey im from NE too, represent!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

What's up bro...what did your shit come out to dry?


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 25, 2008)

I think he smoked it all up and passed out for a week


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL...I know right..

y0 doctor..check out this thread man!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/68449-i-think-im-fucked-please.html


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 25, 2008)

what up fellas! sry ive been away, just kinda been really busy with work, and the apt. and just everything, ya know? Hit me up with questions or anything you want and ill respond asap! Grnman the first plant I chopped came to... 51 grams total. All plants are in mason jars. Will weigh the other plants eventually ...

Im having trouble getting the moisture back into the bud, its still pretty dry, thoughts, ideas, or suggestions? 

Oh and grnman my lady said if you wanna post here anymore you gotta change ur avatar, cause it scares her, lmao!

Here are a couple pics of the first plant:



























ps. I sold my first 8th


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

HAHAHA! Right on man, but unfortunately..I can't change it. Every time I see that shit it cracks me up.

51 grams huh? So that's a little over two ounces. You gonna sale any of that shit? 

You see my post I left before you got here? About my ballast.

MMMM, buds look yummy. What you let that 8th go for? 60?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 25, 2008)

40, yeah I read that shit, pretty unfortunate, but it should be all good.

Just got a new seedling starter kit and some tubing for my next grow


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

40, that's tight. I'm hoping for a qp outa two of my plants, but that seems very unlikely. 

Next grow huh? What you gonna grow now? Some real dank nugs?


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 26, 2008)

whats up jack glad to see that evrey thing is all right looking good.. some times that happens to me with cureing try swetting you cannabis it helps 

da plantDOC


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 26, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> what up fellas! sry ive been away, just kinda been really busy with work, and the apt. and just everything, ya know? Hit me up with questions or anything you want and ill respond asap! Grnman the first plant I chopped came to... 51 grams total. All plants are in mason jars. Will weigh the other plants eventually ...
> 
> Im having trouble getting the moisture back into the bud, its still pretty dry, thoughts, ideas, or suggestions?
> 
> ...


 


just peel a orange and put a couple peels in the jar with your bud for about 15-20 mins


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 26, 2008)

hey dude good to hear from you! nice looking buds I forgot how may plants did you have all together? did you smoke any of that shit yet!?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 26, 2008)

4 plants all together, thats just one. So how do I get my bud moist? Some is moist, and some wont moisten up. How do you sweat. I dont wanna cause rot or ruin anything tho. And hell ya ive smoked some


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 26, 2008)

I got an Idea........... get a swirt bottle! oh shit man I am HIGH!


----------



## yelodrvr (Apr 26, 2008)

i read something about piece if apple or orange peel in the jar would help. have not tried it. just read it in a curing tut.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

ur buds look killa dude!..and i got no moister in my buds either...things r so dry and crispy...but damn son 51 grams!!!! thats sick..i only got 16.5 out of the first one i choped..lol


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 26, 2008)

haha yeah... its random, cause some are great, perfectly moist, just dripping with magnificence lmao... and some are really dry and crunchy, which I hate. Yeah about 51.4 grams from the first plant. Most likely will weigh the rest out tonight... gunna do them plant by plant, then add up the figures ... Ideas?

P.S. each one smells totally different. The purple doesnt even smell like pot, its such a STRONG aroma, its almost over powering. Very sweet scent, yet very herby, ya know? Like hot, stings the nostrils. and a different one smells like cereal, lmao... like im between captin crunch crunch berries or fruity pebbles


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I might just have to do the fruit thing, cause I dont want these to continue to be dry. Hey gnome how often are you opening your jars a day? Whats the negatives about fruit? there always is. Mold, rot, bugs?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

captain crunch berries r the shit!!!! send me some of that bud!..lol..i open my jars 4 times a day for 2 mins at a time...i was thinking of puttin some orange peals in with it to get some moister...im just scared of mold forming...i dunno man its up to u if u wanna do it...if ur gunna sell a lot of it i would def. put some orange peals in there with it!...as long as it sells fast witch meens it'll get smoked pretty quick...there shouldn't be any mold...but if u let some orange peals sit in there for like a week..i can picture mold growing..good luck dude!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I figure just put the peels in there for about a day so the moisture will leave them and enter the bud and then just remove... maybe 2 days, i duno


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 26, 2008)

i would test it out with like an 8th or some shit before u do it to all 51 g's...good luck dude!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i would test it out with like an 8th or some shit before u do it to all 51 g's...good luck dude!


Yea that fruit thing does work. I had an 8th of some nugs before that were all crunchy and shit. I put them in a mason jar with an orange peel and the buds absorbed a lot of moisture. Be careful though, they can absorb a lot.

Hell, might actually make them weigh out more!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 26, 2008)

was up do you remember when to told you that i dry and cure for abaout a mounth..well thats some of the resean y... ok i do that thing that that guy opis was taking about rehydrateing your cannabis.. i do that about 7-8 times until am happy with it then i get a 5 gallin buckut with a scruw on lid... i put the cannabis in ziplock bag's air tite [air will make the mold and rot] then after i do that thing for 7-8-9 days until your good..then i put them in the bucket the air tite bag's..if the cannabis dose not pack tite then get a smaller bucket i seen that if it tite in the bucket it;s better...ru8fru u time want a little like a coffey can if you want more info hit me up.

da plantDOC


----------



## SuperSmoker420 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice harvest bro, I wouldnt keep the orange peels in there much longer than a day or two, could become moldy because of high water content in peels read this: 

(_P. chrysogenum_ occurs abundantly in
nature, and was Alexander Fleming's source of penicillin.) I isolated _P.
italicum_ from marijuana stored with an orange peel at 10 degrees Centigrade.
Adding peels to pot imparts a "pleasant bouquet" (Frank & Rosenthal). In my
case, the peel imparted a nidus of infection. _P italicum_, the "blue citrus
mold," is notorious for its ability to spread by contact (i.e., "one bad apple
spoils the whole bunch").

I heard someone say put a bud on a damp paper towel and rotate it until its as moist as you want it, it will absorb water off the paper towel slowly you dont have to like push it down or anything.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 26, 2008)

Im kinda scared to do anything... Guess ill keep researching and hopefully they moisten up in the mason jars... Do you guys want some pics?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

I DO!!! I DO!!! I've loved reading this thread!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

Me Want Pics!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of the purple and some others in their jars... Weight of the purple plant came to... 58.9 if Im not mistaken

























































Thoughts?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

*jaw drops to floor* wow.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 26, 2008)

Ill take that response.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah. lol not too much else to say, man. GOOD JOB!!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 26, 2008)

my thoughts on your grow


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 27, 2008)

HAHAHA thanks buddy!


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 27, 2008)

those are sweet looking! how do they taste!


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 27, 2008)

wow!!...what a champion


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 27, 2008)

that shit will fly for 20 a g all day son!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 27, 2008)

hahaha thanks you guys so much!!! Im hoping to make a bit of profit so I can get some nice features for my next grow. I got my seedling starter kit, so I really really wanna start em, but I cant yet. Each taste totally different. The Purple doesnt even taste like but, just super sweet herbal taste, like sweet tea almost. Still gotta moisten these babies up b4 I attempt to sell em tho, ya know?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 27, 2008)

STOLEN FROM A POST BY CHICEH: 

Kewl, I moisten up dry buds all the time. I put them in a tuperware container, then put hot water in a smaller container in there with the buds all around it and then put the lid on. Leave it for like 20 to 30 minutes, open and soft moist buds, lol. Not too much though cause that could promote mold. No dry dusty buds this way.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 27, 2008)

wait so he puts the buds in a tupaware, then puts another tupaware with hot water next to it? Heard somewhere about moist cotten, wrappen in tin foil or something?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

What's up bro? Lovely looken purps you got there! 

So have you tried throwing some orange peels in there yet?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 27, 2008)

no, im between doing that, and moist cotten wrapped in tin foil.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 28, 2008)

nah. take an empty tupperware, inside that tupperware, get a small enough container to hold water, put hot/warm water in the smaller container, place it in the tupperware, then place buds in the original tupperware surrounding the container of water, then put a lid on it..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

u can tape wet q tips to the lid of ur tupperware container!..i did it lastnight and it works mint!..i'll try to get a pic so u can see what im saying!


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 29, 2008)

i told u people it' can take up to a mounth to dry can cure you have to let it go thrue it;s process.. I have been growing cannabis for 10 years and i tride evry way thare is to dry cure and thare is no fast way!!! you have to let all the chloraphil disapate.. I have givein so many good ways to TO DRY AND CURE it so dont stress it just cure it besides the pount your not going to smoke it... it;s going to be sold so fuck it... if you was going to smoke and keep it for your self then thats differnt...

da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 29, 2008)

Well there is lots of things happening right now... I found some rot, in my purple, threw it away and isolated the rest of the buds that were with it, checked the rest of the crop and didnt see any signs, Im upping the amount of time the lids are off in the day. weighed out the other two plants as well.. one was 56.6 and the other was 54.7... So all together it looks like about 221.6 G's from all 4 plants dried, but Im assuming I removed about 10 G's of rotten bud from the purple, so Im going to round to 210G's which is.... about 7½ ounces.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 29, 2008)

fuckin A man.
that sucks about the rot. hopefully my shit doesnt do that. i would be pissed.


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 29, 2008)

your so calm about the rot...i guess i would be too if i had 7 1/2 ounces to back me up


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 29, 2008)

see all you people spending 150$ on seeds you dont have to byi good seeds to grow good cannabis... i have spent alot of money on seeds to i still do... but you dont have to i planted 10 seeds that i got from bc buddepo and not 1 sprouted.. all 9 out 10 of my bagseed sprouted...

da plantDOC


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the buds man! Hey, but at least you got a little over a qp outa this - CHA CHING CHA CHING!

I agree with doc on the drying and curing. Can sometimes take 1-2 months from what I've seen.



> see all you people spending 150$ on seeds you dont have to byi good seeds to grow good cannabis... i have spent alot of money on seeds to i still do... but you dont have to i planted 10 seeds that i got from bc buddepo and not 1 sprouted.. all 9 out 10 of my bagseed sprouted...


Yup...I got some mid grades going right now. I can't wait to see what they turn out like.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, trying to remain as calm as possible about it, if I notice more with it then ill really come unglued. Ive got two very knowledgeble growers that are helping me currently with my next grow, so I got big plans for it. Hopefully I can make it happen soon. Im just done with this one ya know? Basically everything that could have gone wrong has, but its ok because now all those things I know about and have seen first hand, and will know how to deal with better in the future.


----------



## doctorRobert (Apr 29, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Yeah, trying to remain as calm as possible about it, if I notice more with it then ill really come unglued. Ive got two very knowledgeble growers that are helping me currently with my next grow, so I got big plans for it. Hopefully I can make it happen soon. Im just done with this one ya know? Basically everything that could have gone wrong has, but its ok because now all those things I know about and have seen first hand, and will know how to deal with better in the future.


ahh my friend, you have the mindset of a taoist and I like that


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 30, 2008)

Well jack -ru8fru it's been nice talking to you and giveing you advice on your grow... So this one is just about over hope to see your next grow on rollitup.. if you need help on your next one you no whare to fine me pease bro and good luck on your move to your new house and your wife...

da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 30, 2008)

Im currently 560$ richer

Hit me up with ur oil makin tips, cause I got 6 huge plastic bags of trimmings and planning on makin some bomb ass oil!


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 30, 2008)

congrats on the 7 1/2 oz's man....that is great news. i've seen you come along way from the seeds sprouting haha.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea....ain't that the truth. This guy nearly killed his plants and he still got some dank nugs outa them...

WAY TO GO BRO!


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

lmao make that last figure 820$ now


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 1, 2008)

u made 820 off a HP. dayummm.... congrats on the buds tho. shit looks pretty, and yummy at the same time.....


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

thanks man, and I still probably got about 3 ounces left


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Salen ounces like crazy huh? That's cool man, I bet that feels great..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2008)

damn dude i was gone for a couple of days and i come back to see bud rot 
sorry about ur 10 g's of purps...just stay positive dude!...u got 7 1/2 oz's!!! thats fucking bad ass for a first grow!and the buds look booooooomb! how much u letting z's go for?!?


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

250 for a oz... just sold another, lmao!!! I started with like 20 full mason jars, Now I have like 6 full mason jars, but about a grand also, so Its a nice trade off


----------



## jordann9e (May 1, 2008)

way to go bro!


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

Thanks man, my funding for my next grow has started!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> 250 for a oz... just sold another, lmao!!! I started with like 20 full mason jars, Now I have like 6 full mason jars, but about a grand also, so Its a nice trade off


Damn bro, come down to my state and you can make nearly twice that!


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

hahah wanna slang fo me?


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Shit son, I got them zones goin for 450 all day long. Get at me....


Pop trunk on dem boys...


----------



## cannaboy (May 1, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Shit son, I got them zones goin for 450 all day long. Get at me....


 
i would like to place an order...2 zones please..lol...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2008)

same here dude 400-500 a z all day!


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

damn son, just slanged another one, got a oz and a ½ left... but also 1,420$ in my room


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

p.s. ill also be makin that oil in the near future


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> damn son, just slanged another one, got a oz and a ½ left... but also 1,420$ in my room


You gonna at least save some to smoke?


----------



## ru8fru (May 1, 2008)

possibly, money... or... weed... im in a pickle


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

LOL, I know exactly what you mean. But to have just grown all that bud and not keep any? I'd at least save a half or somethan.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2008)

hell yah dude u def. wanna keep some for urself!..u already made a killa profit!...btw how the hell did the purps rot?!?...did u try to make it moist with orange peals or some shit?!?


----------



## da plantDOC (May 2, 2008)

I think people that do it just for a cash crop it like a biz it takes all the hart out of growing.. up whare i live in OZ of that woule go for no more then 140$ yes am not joking i just picked up one for a freind brite brite floro green with no seed well out of 1lb i found maybe 10-15 the most what some fucking dank cannabis for 140$ an oz even thats a little steep.. every 90 days i grow 10 plant get about 1 1/2 to 2 lbs i would not sell my grandmother not one fucking seed that i grow its all to smoke and aome times at the end i buy 1-2 oz until my harves so what am saying is i work to fucking hard on my cannabis plants to be selling if am going to sell i woule get a lb of that some looking cannabis for 1550$ LB;... AM WORKING ON SOME FUCKING KICK ASS GENS ITS A BIGBUD CROSS WITHA WW

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (May 2, 2008)

OH I HAVE I MORE THING I BOUT A HYDROHUT AND IT KILLED ALL OF MY PLANTS SO THAY FIXED IT AND SOME HOW I GOT MY AND AN EXARA SKIN FOR A ORGANAL AND I HAVE I FRAM FOR A HYDROHUT MINI SO AM SELLING IT SO SO FUCKING CHEAP.. WHEN I GOT MY BACK IT WAS FINE IT WORKS GOOD I DONT HAVE ROOM SO HAS TO GO I SELL ALL OF IT FOR 60$ THATS A HOLE HYDROHUT

da plantDOC


----------



## ru8fru (May 2, 2008)

... I cant understand half the shit you write. For real dude, You come on here rambling about all this shit your doing when not focusing one ounce of thought on this grow? Then get on my case for selling some of my bud? What I do with my shit is no concern of yours. So when I make my oil and if I sell some I have less heart for this hobby? Cool.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 2, 2008)

wow i gave you a lot advice on your grow .. and you talk shit.. i forgot more about growing weed then you will ever know in your life.. am glad you can sell shwag for that price b-cuz hear that would be 280$ 4 oz..if i grow that i woule not be taking pics and braging about shwag me and my girl sit here and dog on people like you with thare 1 400w and think thare some big cashcropers.. i have been very respective your grow and you push with that last fucking bull shit you last posted..i never disrespected you but some people you have to treat like a fucking PUNK

da plantdoc


----------



## cannaboy (May 2, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> OH I HAVE I MORE THING I BOUT A HYDROHUT AND IT KILLED ALL OF MY PLANTS SO THAY FIXED IT AND SOME HOW I GOT MY AND AN EXARA SKIN FOR A ORGANAL AND I HAVE I FRAM FOR A HYDROHUT MINI SO AM SELLING IT SO SO FUCKING CHEAP.. WHEN I GOT MY BACK IT WAS FINE IT WORKS GOOD I DONT HAVE ROOM SO HAS TO GO I SELL ALL OF IT FOR 60$ THATS A HOLE HYDROHUT
> 
> da plantDOC


 

you must be really really high.....maybe you "should" sell some of yours


----------



## da plantDOC (May 2, 2008)

y i have followed his grow and gave him advice he did not have to be a little dickdead about it..


----------



## ru8fru (May 2, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> wow i gave you a lot advice on your grow .. and you talk shit.. i forgot more about growing weed then you will ever know in your life.. am glad you can sell shwag for that price b-cuz hear that would be 280$ 4 oz..if i grow that i woule not be taking pics and braging about shwag me and my girl sit here and dog on people like you with thare 1 400w and think thare some big cashcropers.. i have been very respective your grow and you push with that last fucking bull shit you last posted..i never disrespected you but some people you have to treat like a fucking PUNK
> da plantdoc


Once again I cant understand half the fucking shit you say, because you cant fucking spell... your first accusation was that im talking shit, you kidding me, you came on here talkin shit fool. If I talk shit and am some little punk, you think this thread would have 995 replies and 28,812 views? You thinking my shit is schwag is your opinion but I know ppl. on their first grow that get 1/8 of an ounce. Lmao some big cash cropper? Yeah im huge news as this is MY FIRST FUCKING GROW you worthless piece of shit. Just peace out and dont come on my thread anymore you fuckin moron.


----------



## doctorRobert (May 2, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> I think people that do it just for a cash crop it like a biz it takes all the hart out of growing.. up whare i live in OZ of that woule go for no more then 140$ yes am not joking i just picked up one for a freind brite brite floro green with no seed well out of 1lb i found maybe 10-15 the most what some fucking dank cannabis for 140$ an oz even thats a little steep.. every 90 days i grow 10 plant get about 1 1/2 to 2 lbs i would not sell my grandmother not one fucking seed that i grow its all to smoke and aome times at the end i buy 1-2 oz until my harves so what am saying is i work to fucking hard on my cannabis plants to be selling if am going to sell i woule get a lb of that some looking cannabis for 1550$ LB;... AM WORKING ON SOME FUCKING KICK ASS GENS ITS A BIGBUD CROSS WITHA WW
> 
> da plantDOC


I know what your saying man, after my grow if I EVEN sell it would be for like 5-10 bucks for 1/8, man I'm just about spreading the herb man but I can deffinately sympathize with ru8 cuz he's just trying to make a quick buck wile spreading the herb and I don't blame him, even though it's not my way I'm not critisizing what he chooses to do with the herb that he raised from bagseed to be pretty decent bud so just everybody have a big spliff and calm the fuck down


----------



## cannaboy (May 2, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> I know what your saying man, after my grow if I EVEN sell it would be for like 5-10 bucks for 1/8, man I'm just about spreading the herb man but I can deffinately sympathize with ru8 cuz he's just trying to make a quick buck wile spreading the herb and I don't blame him, even though it's not my way I'm not critisizing what he chooses to do with the herb that he raised from bagseed to be pretty decent bud so just everybody have a big spliff and calm the fuck down


 
well said doctorRobert


----------



## ru8fru (May 2, 2008)

ok thx, goodbye you wet piece of pussy shit


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

> me and my girl sit here and dog on people like you with thare 1 400w and think thare some big cashcropers..


LOL...dude if you are going to talk shit, at least come back with something better then that...

You were once in his shoes so it makes no sense, you're dissing you're self basically.

And the fact that you and your girl sit around on a forum and make fun of people, makes you look even worse.

I know he may have gotten crazy with you, but you did provoke it.

My two cents...


----------



## ru8fru (May 3, 2008)

*shrugs* just ppl that come here and flaunt there shit and then get on my case with what Im doing really irritates me. I did save some for me and the ol lady, quite a bit. I saved it from the start, dunno what It weighs out to, probably close to a ounce. Regardless, especially with this fool, ive stated multiple times that the reason Im tryin to sell this is to make money for my next grow, I have big plans with my next grow.

I have good genetics now...

- Im going hydro
- Building a drip system
- Expensive ionic nutes
- New gauges
- PPM meter
- Digi PH meter
- Nutra Wand
- Rocwool
- Exhaust
- Filters
- And Possibly another light...

Thats when ppl jump to conclusions then get on my case its super frustrating, especially since I havent once stated that im all that, or trying to be some big thing (I grew 4 plants ffs) Not once... I grow for the passion, and fools who think me selling some to fund my next grow makes me less hearted can fuck off.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 3, 2008)

ya tell them fuckin haterz whats good bro. tottally dude=] fuck em. and great plans so far man. keep up the good work...


----------



## cannaboy (May 3, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> *shrugs* just ppl that come here and flaunt there shit and then get on my case with what Im doing really irritates me. I did save some for me and the ol lady, quite a bit. I saved it from the start, dunno what It weighs out to, probably close to a ounce. Regardless, especially with this fool, ive stated multiple times that the reason Im tryin to sell this is to make money for my next grow, I have big plans with my next grow.
> 
> I have good genetics now...
> 
> ...


 

wow....cant wait till the next set up....beautiful first grow + more money =amazing second grow!!!....keep us updated ru8fru


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 3, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAMN SON!!!! some highschool drama going down in the last few posts!..everyone needs to just stop hatein on what ru8fru does with his buds...he started from bagseeds and finished some damn good looking plants! if he wanted to sell it all then wtf is the big deal?!?...that doesn't make him less hearted...he just wants to make some cash for his next grow..thats not a big deal at all!...good luck fu8fru i was with u from ur first post...and i'll be here till ur last!


----------



## yelodrvr (May 3, 2008)

been here lurking through your whole grow man. nice buds. hell i dont care if you stick them up your nose. just keep them journals coming bro. 

anybody who grows weed is in it for the money. one way or another. maybe they are selling, or maybe like me tired of paying good money for bullshit packed and shipped from the border schwag. if there was more people like us around we put the real money hungry schwag dealers out of business in no time. 

grow small, grow big, just fucking grow. smoke it all, sell it all, pack and ship it to Mexico. who gives a shit. 

but if your growing from your hart does it have better potency? you could charge more. lol


----------



## da plantDOC (May 3, 2008)

gnome i compleatly understand... thats cool but he dont have to be a dickhead about thing... am old school i dont dis no body that little fuckhead is a rude little fuck..bro i have talk to you a few times we talked about coming down for some seeds i live in the same state whare i live that shit dont fly bro i told you i have bigbud and ww seeds... i dont fuck with bag seeds...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 3, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> gnome i compleatly understand... thats cool but he dont have to be a dickhead about thing... am old school i dont dis no body that little fuckhead is a rude little fuck..bro i have talk to you a few times we talked about coming down for some seeds i live in the same state whare i live that shit dont fly bro i told you i have bigbud and ww seeds... i dont fuck with bag seeds...


lol..i think u both needs to just relax man...its understandable why he got mad.u called his ladies shwag..lol..i would be upset too if someone called my grow shawg..cause i know for damn sure its way better than shwag!
and damn son u got some sick hook ups if ur buyin z's for 140...i pay 200$ for an oz of reg. nuggets..and 400-500$ for any exotic buds "good strains"
u and ru8fru were cool man..u should just say sorry and end this gay online drama! and ru8fru u should also apoligize!..u guys started on good terms now ur bitching at eachother over the internet...kinda childish no?


----------



## da plantDOC (May 3, 2008)

i think your right... i would not ever insult no one grow i did not call the weed shwag until he disrespected me... respect is evrything that little fuck has no respect i was cool to that kid and it all started when i said the truth he grows to sell it no a big deal..for me it's a hobby and the other 89% of the people..i think he's just mad that he has to sell it...all that weed that he did put a lot of time into i compleatly understand it would kill me to sell 98% of my crop...I DID NOT BAY ENEY MEEN TO INSULT HIM OF HIS GROW/WEED I LIKE PEASE.. ALLTHO I AM DIYING OF A TIPE OF LIVER CANCER SO I WOULD TO HAVE ALL THE PEASE I CAN GET NOW...


da plantDOC


----------



## Aurora Borealis (May 3, 2008)

Looks good man, i have 2 small babies, its my first time. Mine have stretched a bit more than yours prolly due to lack of light, although they look healthy. good luck with your grow.


----------



## cannaboy (May 3, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i think your right... i would not ever insult no one grow i did not call the weed shwag until he disrespected me... respect is evrything that little fuck has no respect i was cool to that kid and it all started when i said the truth he grows to sell it no a big deal..for me it's a hobby and the other 89% of the people..i think he's just mad that he has to sell it...all that weed that he did put a lot of time into i compleatly understand it would kill me to sell 98% of my crop...I DID NOT BAY ENEY MEEN TO INSULT HIM OF HIS GROW/WEED I LIKE PEASE.. ALLTHO I AM DIYING OF A TIPE OF LIVER CANCER SO I WOULD TO HAVE ALL THE PEASE I CAN GET NOW...
> 
> 
> da plantDOC


 

it's "his" decision...remeber that..."he" grew it remeber that..."he" put "his" time into "his" grow remember that.....i comend you on your passion for marijuana,but everybody isent like you......and i am truly sorry about your condition,and you WILL be in my prayers....keep on smokin homie


----------



## ru8fru (May 3, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i think your right... i would not ever insult no one grow i did not call the weed shwag until he disrespected me... respect is evrything that little fuck has no respect i was cool to that kid and it all started when i said the truth he grows to sell it no a big deal..for me it's a hobby and the other 89% of the people..i think he's just mad that he has to sell it...all that weed that he did put a lot of time into i compleatly understand it would kill me to sell 98% of my crop...I DID NOT BAY ENEY MEEN TO INSULT HIM OF HIS GROW/WEED I LIKE PEASE.. ALLTHO I AM DIYING OF A TIPE OF LIVER CANCER SO I WOULD TO HAVE ALL THE PEASE I CAN GET NOW...
> 
> 
> da plantDOC



You can think and say what you want dude, but I dont feel I disrespected you. I told you the way it was. I noticed you deleted some of your posts, but like you said I had no issues with you until you said what you said. Im not even trippin. Why would I be mad that I have to sell it? I'm not mad. I couldn't be happier with this first grow. Yeah I had alot of shitty things happen, but ive learned more that way. You can think or call it schwag all you want. Thats not even what got me, its the fact that you come here and get at me for selling it. But like I said it doesnt even matter, Im getting my smoke on and am on my way to my second grow - which is all I wanted from my first grow besides experience.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 3, 2008)

Do Work Son!


----------



## doctorRobert (May 3, 2008)

you don't feel you disrespected him? you did call him a worthless piece of shit..........

but seriously what are you guys even arguing about?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

some jerry springer shit goin on up in here. I think the whole moral issue of "selling ones own bud" should have a thread of its own. its definitely a debatable topic. Im having mixed feelings about it as i type this. Im sure a lot of ppl would have something to say about that.

anyways. RU I hope U at least got a clone of that purple stuff! a few seeds? the second time U grow a strain it only gets better! 


as for the whole argument, U guys should just drop it. close thread. say fuck it and everyone just get going on their own grows and stop catchin feelings about someone elses.





its not worth it.









::ducks the chair thrown by ru8fru and walks out of thread::


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

one love


----------



## cannaboy (May 3, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> some jerry springer shit goin on up in here. I think the whole moral issue of "selling ones own bud" should have a thread of its own. its definitely a debatable topic. Im having mixed feelings about it as i type this. Im sure a lot of ppl would have something to say about that.
> 
> anyways. RU I hope U at least got a clone of that purple stuff! a few seeds? the second time U grow a strain it only gets better!
> 
> ...


----------



## ru8fru (May 3, 2008)

Like I said ppl, I aint even trippin I just dont know what he's still doing here...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 3, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> some jerry springer shit goin on up in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!! HAHAHAHAHA i havn't laughed so hard in a long time!!! come on ru8fru! u know that shits funny!!!^^^^


----------



## da plantDOC (May 3, 2008)

you poeple see that last post.. he is a rude little fuck... the fucking kid was done growing two weeks and he's still talking about for fucking bagseed get a fucking life...that's a little kid for you.... I FORGOT MORE ABOUT GROWING WEED THEN YOU WILL EVER NO.. i feel bad for you i will give you some advice on growing some good cannabis.. i nick name you DA RUDE LITTLE FUCK bro am 28 diying of cancer i dont give a fuck


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

LOL...aren't there mods here?


----------



## ru8fru (May 3, 2008)

K if you dont give a fuck, plz dont come around here anymo? thanks!


----------



## cannaboy (May 3, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL...aren't there mods here?


 

yes....they're probly still laughing at the special olympics gag


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2008)

shit. i hope i didnt offend anybody


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

itz all over...everyone is so high that it doesent matter anymore (old news)


----------



## ru8fru (May 4, 2008)

yup yup.....


----------



## ru8fru (May 13, 2008)

Will know tomorrow if I got approved for this house Im trying to rent!!! I dont see any reason why I wouldnt as I have perfect credit, but I'm young




and havent established much yet. but............ its super sweet, nice basement




and attic, walk in closets, 2 bdroom, everything redone. Lots of different options






Wish me luck


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 13, 2008)

hey RU8! how does your buds taste?? did you try any yet??


----------



## ru8fru (May 13, 2008)

oh man... been smokin every night. Normally dont smoke dis much lmao!!! They taste amazing, the purple really tastes sweet, not much like pot . I just get blazed and play gta4 now that I dont have to worry about any plants


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 13, 2008)

haha hell ya man. you got a gamertagg?? ima be gettin a new xbox soon cuz my shit broke=[
haha. and those purpz. omg i bet they taste supppperrrrr ammazing=] i cut a sample bud off mine and i smoked it outta my new glass bong and damn dude i got high off one big hit=]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 13, 2008)

how u been buddy?!?..havn't heard from u in a while..i hope u get that apt.!..i seen that u said all u do now is play gta4!..i just got a ps3 and been ripping cod4 online everyday!..hit me up with ur game tag if u play cod4!..btw how is gta4?!?..


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 13, 2008)

dont get lazy bro, nows the time U should be upgrading all the equip with all the money u made off the last harvest.

If U quit now itll be a while till U grow again, and U'll be back to buyin weed, lookin for a good connect etc..

The last harvest was supposed to last till next harvest.

what happened? I know it wont be nearly as time consumting as last time, you'll just have more going on with you.


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

Yea...just like anything else you do..if you quit while you are on a roll...takes longer to build it all back up.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea...just like anything else you do..if you quit while you are on a roll...takes longer to build it all back up.


exactly


----------



## ru8fru (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, GTA4 is revolutionary. For real... Probably one of the best games ive played in the last couple years, and I play alot of games. Yeah I got a ps3 to ... Im between gta4 and Devil May Cry 4. 

Its actually a house im trying to get in, with a nice basement area. Dont worry homies, I will be back, and with a vengeance I can promise you that. If I get this house I should have them planted by the start of June but it all depends on tomorrows verdict.

Will be doin a nice hydro grow, with the skunk, haze, and sp... Be on the lookout


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

I heard GTA4 on the PS3 60GB is throwed off...all kinds of bugs.

Yours fucked up?


----------



## ru8fru (May 13, 2008)

nah, but I aint got a 60gb


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 14, 2008)

damn that sounds like some shit...i just got my ps3 2 weeks ago...all they sell in stores now is the 40gb...is that what u got ru8fru? or the 80gb?


----------



## ru8fru (May 14, 2008)

40 is what I got homie


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 14, 2008)

pm me ur gamer tag!


----------



## ru8fru (May 14, 2008)

havent really gotten that far lol... I wanna do gta4 online... How do I... assumin I gotta hook up an ethernet cable.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 14, 2008)

man ps3 sucks man. the online play aint that great. i perfeer playing it online on the xbox 360. that is the shit man.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 14, 2008)

ur nuts dude! the 360 and ps3 online is pretty much the same shit..i play cod4 online a lot..never once has it lagged..if the host is laggy the room gets booted!..its nothing like ps2 online...and yes ru8fru..just plug in the cord then ur gunna have to set with ur online settings..its not hard just read what it says!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 14, 2008)

im not nuts. but ps3 aint got that meny good games bro.
and im sure im super high tho.


----------



## ru8fru (May 14, 2008)

lol the really good games are yet to come, but they will ... so as long as I plug in an Ethernet cable im good? I dont have to pay for an extra service? like xbox live or some shit?


----------



## ru8fru (May 14, 2008)

looks like I got it!!! We will get the ball rolling on it tomorrow, wooooooohooooooo!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 14, 2008)

haha. i rather have xbox live. you could communicate more.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lol the really good games are yet to come, but they will ... so as long as I plug in an Ethernet cable im good? I dont have to pay for an extra service? like xbox live or some shit?


Yea, just throw a cat5 cable in there and setup your DHCP settings and you're ready to rok and roll.

Good thing bout PS is that the online gaming is free...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 15, 2008)

FREE IS FOR ME! 
bionic i have a 360 too and play halo3 alot online..but as of now i dont have xbox live cause i dont feel like paying for it!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 15, 2008)

whats your gamertagg man?? mines (xXHeAvYXx xCx) and well ima change it to BionicChronic when i get a new xbox.=[[ i miss rappin foos on halo 3 and gears of war and call of duty4


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 15, 2008)

and its only 8 bucks for a month. i dont tripp off it.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 16, 2008)

yah 8 $ a month or u can just pay 50$ for a year..thats what i did then my 360 fried while playing halo3..never sent it to microsoft..they want me to give them 90$ for a "refurbished" pos! i said fuck u ima go buy a ps3 so thats what i did..lol


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 16, 2008)

damn man. send me your xbox then=] hehe. all i need is the av shit inside it. but either than this guys. i harvested today. check out the pics in my thread of my signature=]


----------



## Wholesomeherb (May 20, 2008)

all of a sudden people want to play GTA 4!?! lol hit ME up with a game of that shit haha. thats some seriously impressive dank there though for your first grow bud. i just read every post in this journal. my first grow wasn't nearly that epic, maybe harvested 1.5 OZ. (probably not bad though, considering we used CFLS to flower) we just started grow # 2 though, and things are already much better thanks to HPS lighting. seems like our harvest should hit about 10 OZ, we're at 7 weeks flower


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*Plants???.............*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 20, 2008)

u in the new house homie?!?


----------



## ru8fru (May 20, 2008)

Wholesomeherb said:


> all of a sudden people want to play GTA 4!?! lol hit ME up with a game of that shit haha. thats some seriously impressive dank there though for your first grow bud. i just read every post in this journal. my first grow wasn't nearly that epic, maybe harvested 1.5 OZ. (probably not bad though, considering we used CFLS to flower) we just started grow # 2 though, and things are already much better thanks to HPS lighting. seems like our harvest should hit about 10 OZ, we're at 7 weeks flower


Haha thanks man, yeah it was definitely a interesting experience, although I honestly dont like soil. My next grow should be even better . oh p.s. gta4 is super legendary!



Lacy said:


> *Plants???.............*


Their were some  but their part of my lungs now . thanks for stopping by lacy, and my new journal should be up at the start of june!



GNOME GROWN said:


> u in the new house homie?!?


Get the keys for it tomorrow!!! Im going over there tomorrow after work and taking a gang of pics of the basement to show you guys my new area and what im going to be working with. I should have them germinated and in plugs by the start of june then its off with journal # 2


----------



## ru8fru (May 22, 2008)

aight playas!!! im getting the keys to the new house tonight, ima go over there and take some pics of the basement for yall, any other specific pics you want? there are a couple different areas of the basement I was gunna do it so lemme know EVERYONES thoughts


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 22, 2008)

do work son!..just take a shit load of pics..or a small video clip and post it on photobucket or some shit!


----------



## ru8fru (May 22, 2008)

Here you go!!! my girl was hungry so I snapped pics quick... Im going to be out of town till monday so hit me up with tons of ideas over the weekend. Stay safe, and high!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 23, 2008)

nice dude!..u could get a lil veg room going on that ledge with the 4 foot floros u have and a nice flower room rite behind that ac/heat unit..any good sized closets in the house?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 23, 2008)

DAMN RU8FRU...you told me to flush. but now my leafs are really curly=[ wtf. i flushed her cuz the leafs were curlling anyways. and well can you tell me if i flushed that my plant will die?? my girl was like omg your gonna kill it. to much water and blah blah blah. and then she was like you see the water is clear.=[ idk man. what to do?=[


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2008)

[BionicChronic];873534 said:


> DAMN RU8FRU...you told me to flush. but now my leafs are really curly=[ wtf. i flushed her cuz the leafs were curlling anyways. and well can you tell me if i flushed that my plant will die?? my girl was like omg your gonna kill it. to much water and blah blah blah. and then she was like you see the water is clear.=[ idk man. what to do?=[


how well does ur soil drain?..sounds like ur soil is holding in to much water..


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 24, 2008)

i need to transplant asap.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (May 25, 2008)

after all that i still aint see a single blunt or bottle of priv...


----------



## ru8fru (May 26, 2008)

Just got back, crazy fucking weekend!


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 4, 2008)

well I just got some supplies for my new grow, should be happening soon. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## urge (Jun 4, 2008)

SWEET! I'm excited. Great thread, loved reading it.


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks urge, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I can give you even more with my 2nd journal.


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, I finally got my 2nd grow up and running, come peep it out!!! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81640-ru8fru-2-sweet-purple-bubblegum.html


----------



## ru8fru (Sep 7, 2008)

man dis shit is aged lol


----------



## eraxpar (Mar 31, 2013)

smell = jail dont get complacent, do everything carbon scrubbers ona gel bucket on the exhaust, and I added the essential oil boiler in main living area, I strongly suggest this (create different atmosphere)...try to get that neg pressure. I run an extra scrubber on the outside just because.



Heruk said:


> ozium or ona gel
> do a web search
> also
> essential oil boilers work great
> justhave to keep loading em


----------

